# Aprosagok amik boszantanak



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Torolve


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

csocsike írta:


> Nem adakoztam, rendorseggel szemben ez elvi kerdes.



:``:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 13)

Jogos.Itt az aluljárokban csinálják!


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

andika írta:


> Jogos.Itt az aluljárokban csinálják!


Ami itt megy, az nem osszehasonlithato kanadaval...Ha Magyarorszagon ilyen szinten lenne osszekotve minden adatbazis az itteni emberek kikelnenek magukbol es az emberi jogok megtepazasarol beszelnenek. Itt mar abbol is alkotmanyossagi botrany volt, hogy a helyi bankok vegul letrehoztak a kozos ados listat. Kanadaban/Amerikaban mondjuk egy mobiltelefonszolgaltato ahhoz is hozzafer hogy 2 honappal ezelott kifizetted-e gazszamladat, vagy milyen fizetesi multad van mondjuk a bankod fele...a banki rendszerek szinten ossze vannak kotve (nem ugy mint itt). A reklamcegek a cimlistakkal kereskednek, keretlen reklamfaxokat kapsz stb. stb. Remelem ez itthon soha nem jon el...bar ugy tunik itt is ez lesz a jovo...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Sajnos ez igy igaz. Itt fene nagy szabadsag van. Minden sokkal jobban szabalyozva van mint o0thon, de majd utolertek minket.


----------



## platon (2006 Július 13)

Szóval lejmolnak?
Úton útfélen szokás itt is. Szervezetten, tervezetten. Adjatok nekik! (a szemük alá) aki meg egyenruhás is vegyétek meg kilóra kaphatók.


> Adózni, meg hajózni, meg robizni muszáj!


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

csocsike írta:


> Sajnos ez igy igaz. Itt fene nagy szabadsag van. Minden sokkal jobban szabalyozva van mint o0thon, de majd utolertek minket.



Valamit valamiert 
MO-n az emberek azt hiszik, hogy el vannak adosodva...Fogalmuk sincs (meg) mit jelent TENYLEG eladosodni (nincs bankruptcy sem)...de majd eljon a "jolet" es megtudjak  Nem folytatom, mert Melitta ramszol


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Fesz mi?


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

Ui.: Itt a nagy uzletlancok csak most kezdtek el a sajat kartyakibocsatasokat...a jolet eloszele


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 13)

:shock: vegre itt vagy es en Rad szolok? ilyent mondani.........


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

platon írta:


> Szóval lejmolnak?
> Úton útfélen szokás itt is. Szervezetten, tervezetten. Adjatok nekik! (a szemük alá) aki meg egyenruhás is vegyétek meg kilóra kaphatók.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

goyo írta:


> Ui.: Itt a nagy uzletlancok csak most kezdtek el a sajat kartyakibocsatasokat...a jolet eloszele


 

Tokeletessen eladositja a neppet. aztan mindent mire kifizetsz kb 3x-os aron fizeted ki, ha egyaltalan ki tudod fizetni.


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

csocsike írta:


> Tokeletessen eladositja a neppet. aztan mindent mire kifizetsz kb 3x-os aron fizeted ki, ha egyaltalan ki tudod fizetni.



Stimmel...ezt itt meg nem tudjak. Ott mar a public school-okban is megtanitjak, hogy kell felbevagni a kartyakat  Par even belul itt jobban elszabadul a pokol es az emberek egy jo resze szivni fog, mert nem tudjak mi is ez...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

En azt hiszem, hogy a kivandorlok nagyresze az elso idoszakban el is intezte a hitelet, mert olyan egyszerunek tunik a kartyat hasznalni.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 13)

> Itt akarhany boltba bemegyunk, mar az ajtoban megszolitanak, hogy adakozz. Adakozz a betegeknek, adakozz a gyerekeknek adakozz mindenkinek.


 
Sajnos ez a darhalas itt is megy. Ez az utolso par evben nagy divatt lett. :?


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 13)

goyo írta:


> Ami itt megy, az nem osszehasonlithato kanadaval...Ha Magyarorszagon ilyen szinten lenne osszekotve minden adatbazis az itteni emberek kikelnenek magukbol es az emberi jogok megtepazasarol beszelnenek. Itt mar abbol is alkotmanyossagi botrany volt, hogy a helyi bankok vegul letrehoztak a kozos ados listat. *Kanadaban/Amerikaban mondjuk egy mobiltelefonszolgaltato ahhoz is hozzafer hogy 2 honappal ezelott kifizetted-e gazszamladat, vagy milyen fizetesi multad van mondjuk a bankod fele..*.a banki rendszerek szinten ossze vannak kotve (nem ugy mint itt). A reklamcegek a cimlistakkal kereskednek, keretlen reklamfaxokat kapsz stb. stb. Remelem ez itthon soha nem jon el...bar ugy tunik itt is ez lesz a jovo...


 

Ez mind igaz *DE* csak akkor juthat hoza, ha Te mint vevo erre alairt felhatalmazast adsz.

Nem egy olyan borzaszto dolog ez Bogaraim. 
Nem koteleznek senkit a hitelre, de ha esetleg hitelt akarsz, perceken belul ellehet intezni.

7 evig inteztem hiteleket auto vevoknek. 
Perceken belul eltudtam intezni 30-40 ezer dollaros hiteleket (de csak a vevo alairt felhatalmazasaval) es igy a vevo egybol vihette az autot.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 13)

Meg mindig nagyon jo,hogy itt ha valami megtetszik akkor szinte azonnal a tied is lehet. AHogy Spanky irja egy kocsi megtetszik azt szinte viheted is 1-2 ora leforgasa alatt, ugy hogy minden meg van az atiratas a muszaki viszga a hitel a kipufogo teszt.
addig kavezhatsz az eladoval es mar a valasztott autoval mehetsz haza, akar a regit otthagyva /amiert beszamitanak valamit/.

Persze oda kell figyelni a kamatokra es minden aprobetus reszre. 

NEm kotelezo vasarolni, es ha adnak hitelet az nem azt jelenti hogy mind el kell kolteni, mert ugy-e a muzsikaszo is csak masnap draga


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

Spanky írta:


> Ez mind igaz *DE* csak akkor juthat hoza, ha Te mint vevo erre alairt felhatalmazast adsz.
> 
> Nem egy olyan borzaszto dolog ez Bogaraim.
> Nem koteleznek senkit a hitelre, de ha esetleg hitelt akarsz, perceken belul ellehet intezni.
> ...



Felreertes ne essek, en nem szidom a rendszert, nem tetszik (csorbitja a szabadsagerzetemet), de nincs jobb.
Arra probaltam utalni, hogy kint jol bevett gyakorlat van erre...itt most jon be, ugy hogy az emberek jo reszenek fogalma sincs, hogy miert nem jo mondjuk 15 credit/debit etc. card. Kanadaban minden normalis ember tudja + oktatjak is. Itt egy csomoan tonkre fognak menni...a bankoknak egyebkent mar most is MO-n a legnagyobb az aranyos nyereseguk.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

A bankkártyák és hitelkártyák bevezetése a bankok elszaporodása a rendszerváltással egyidőben, vagyis nem olyan régen történt. Az emberek többségének még mindíg nincs tapasztalata és rálátása, hogy a fene nagy lehetőségek milyen buktatókat rejtenek. Hirtelen elhatározásból több évre vállalják az eladósodást, mert a THM (teljes hiteldíj mutató) kecsegtető, és csak később döbbenek rá, hogy annak köze nincs a valósághoz, vagy a szerződés apró bötüjét nem olvasták el, vagy hogy egyszerű szorzásal nem lehet a kiszámítani a kamatokkal együtt jelentkező törlesztőrészletet, vagy azért, mert a gazdaság kiszámíthatatlan és a kamatokat folyamatosan emelik. 
Az autókereskedők tele vannak 1 éves járművekkel, mert a kuncsaft rájött, hogy nem tudja fizetni. A lakásokon rajta a jelzálog, meg a bank elővételi joga, ha kilakoltatnak piti öszeget fizetnek, aztán azt forgalmi értékén értékesítik.
A jóléti társadalmakban természetes, hogy mindent hitelre vásárolnak, mert minden kiszámítható és tervezhető, de Mo. ugyebár még ettől igen messze van.
Én soha nem vettem még semmit hitelre, inkább kivárom, amíg telik rá. Ha meg nem telik, akkor meg úgymaradok!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 13)

A bank mindenhol hatalmasat kaszal.
A jo oldalat is megkell emliteni,hisz itt azert is porog az ingatlan uzlet nagyon jol,mert a bank minnel tobb es jobb biztosabb penzt akar kihelyezni a hitelfelvevokre.
Itt nem nagyon lehet boldogulni ha nincs hiteled,majdnem ugy nez ki hogy nem vagy becsuletes nem vagy megbizhato nincs "hisztori" hogy rendes fizeto vagy ha nincs hiteled ill kartyad.
Allegro 
egy pelda csak a bank 75% hitlet ad a hazra a tobbit vagy te rakod le vagy esetleg keresel mas hitelezo ceget aki a Pl a 10-20% melle teszi a madadek a beugro. igy lesz a hazon meg a 100%
ha nincs kartyad eleg nehez reszletre venni hazat, de itt nem vesznek ugy Kp-re mint otthon.
ha jol gazdalkodsz akkor megtudod venni hasonlo modon a kovetlezo hazat is idovel, amit esetleg kiadsz.

Az eladas is maskeppen megy mint otthon. Mikor eladod a bankot a ingatlankozvetitot taxokat stb levonjak es a maradek penz a tied, amit vagy ujra befektetsz vagy nagyobb penzt raksz a kovetkezobe stb.
Sokan nagyon ugyesen csinaljak es egy egy hazon akar egy evi keresetet is lehet csinalni es gyarapodni, ezzel a banki szisztemaval nyilvan pozitiv.
de ha mar ki is van vagy nics fizetve a hazad amit belettel az mar a Te hitelkepessegedet erositi. Nyilvan ++++lehetoseget adva ezzel mas fefektetes vagy uzlet vagy akarni megvalositasahoz.

Most van nekem is egy kredit ugyem amit muszaly elinteznemmert ha nem akkor tonkreteszi a hetlekepesegemet./$1000./vasaroltak a az en kartyamon a tudtomon kivul es nem fizettek vissza es most rajtam akarjak behajtani/ egy perc alatt tonkre is teheto amar jol felepitett kreditet ilyen.

Itt nagyon fontos a megbizhatosag a rendszeres pontos fizetes mert enelkul szinte semmere nem lehet menni.
meg egy kocsit se lehet creditkartya nelkul berelni.

Minnel tobb adossagod van annal biztosabb fizeto is vagy. Persze nem a fizetesed 200% leterhetsegere gondolok hanem 30-40% a fizetesed ha adossag arra szivesen adnak vagy emelnek kreditet magasabblimitet a bankok.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 13)

allegro írta:


> A bankkártyák és hitelkártyák bevezetése a bankok elszaporodása a rendszerváltással egyidőben, vagyis nem olyan régen történt. Az emberek többségének még mindíg nincs tapasztalata és rálátása, hogy a fene nagy lehetőségek milyen buktatókat rejtenek. Hirtelen elhatározásból több évre vállalják az eladósodást, mert a THM (teljes hiteldíj mutató) kecsegtető, és csak később döbbenek rá, hogy annak köze nincs a valósághoz, vagy a szerződés apró bötüjét nem olvasták el, vagy hogy egyszerű szorzásal nem lehet a kiszámítani a kamatokkal együtt jelentkező törlesztőrészletet, vagy azért, mert a gazdaság kiszámíthatatlan és a kamatokat folyamatosan emelik.
> Az autókereskedők tele vannak 1 éves járművekkel, mert a kuncsaft rájött, hogy nem tudja fizetni. *A lakásokon rajta a jelzálog, meg a bank elővételi joga, ha kilakoltatnak piti öszeget fizetnek, aztán azt forgalmi értékén értékesítik.*
> A jóléti társadalmakban természetes, hogy mindent hitelre vásárolnak, mert minden kiszámítható és tervezhető, de Mo. ugyebár még ettől igen messze van.
> Én soha nem vettem még semmit hitelre, inkább kivárom, amíg telik rá. Ha meg nem telik, akkor meg úgymaradok!


 
Itt egy picit maskent van (legalabb is ebben a tartomanyban).
Ha Te nemtudod fizetni a lakashitelt es tegyukfel a Bank elveszi a lakast akkor a bank kotelezve van, hogy forgalmi aron adja el azt a lakast.
Namarmost, ha a lakasodat eladjak forgalmi aron es tegyuk fel kapnak 400,000 dollart a lakasert es Te tartozol nekik 300,000-rel (beleszamitva a Bank legalis koltsegeit) akkor a differenciat vissza kell Neked adniuk.
Autoval ugyan ugy, csak a problema a kocsikal ott van, hogy egy ev mulva altalaban az auto erteke joval kevesebb mint amenyit kapni fognak erte, tehat maga a Bank is rafizet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Latom evvel a temaval rendesen feldultam a kedelyeket


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 13)

> Most van nekem is egy kredit ugyem amit muszaly elinteznemmert ha nem akkor tonkreteszi a hetlekepesegemet./$1000./vasaroltak a az en kartyamon a tudtomon kivul es nem fizettek vissza es most rajtam akarjak behajtani/ egy perc alatt tonkre is teheto amar jol felepitett kreditet ilyen.


 
Melitta, ez nem nagy problema.
kb. 5 eve nekem is ratett valaki 1300 dollart a kredit kartyamra valahol new York-ba.
Egy telefonomba kerult az egessz. 
Egybol letiltottak a kartya szamot, kuldtek egy uj kartyat es nem probaltak rajtam behajtani a korpat.




> meg egy kocsit se lehet creditkartya nelkul berelni.


 
Ennek egy nagyon jo oka van.
Ha Te berelsz egy autot es azt Te nemviszed vissza akkor az nem szamit bunozesnek mivelhogy a kolcsonzo magatol adta oda Neked az autot es nem engedely nelkul vitted el.
Namarmost, ha Te azt a kocsit egy honapra ra viszed vissza es nem fizeted nekik ki akkor tobb penzukbe kerul bekaszirozni rajtad a penzt mint amenyivel tartozol nekik.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 13)

csocsike írta:


> Latom evvel a temaval rendesen feldultam a kedelyeket


 
provokator :33:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

:d


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 13)

Spanky ez igy lenne ha nem en altalam kapott volna kartyat.
Igy most ugyvedhez kell mennem addig meg fizethetem vissza a mas vasarlasat.
A hibat en is elkovettem de hogy nem zartak be ahogy mondtak az acountot ez meg az o hibajuk.
Szoval belefog kerulni +++ $ ba ha sikerul egyaltalan megszabadulni tisztan.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

Spanky írta:


> ... Ha Te berelsz egy autot es azt Te nemviszed vissza akkor az nem szamit bunozesnek mivelhogy a kolcsonzo magatol adta oda Neked az autot es nem engedely nelkul vitted el.
> Namarmost, ha Te azt a kocsit egy honapra ra viszed vissza es nem fizeted nekik ki akkor tobb penzukbe kerul bekaszirozni rajtad a penzt mint amenyivel tartozol nekik.


Hogy én erre eddig nem gondoltam! :grin:


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

allegro írta:


> A bankkártyák és hitelkártyák bevezetése a bankok elszaporodása a rendszerváltással egyidőben, vagyis nem olyan régen történt.


Kicsit arnyalnam a kepet. Magyarorszagon hagyomanyos ertelemben vett hitelkartya meg 2 evvel ezelott sem volt! Azok sima bankartyak (debit card) voltak hitelkeret nelkul visa/mastercard logoval. Meg masfel eve is, csak ugy lehetett egy adott kartyara hitelkereted, ha a fizetesed 50%-at kotelezoen arra szamlara utaljak. Hagyomanyos hitelkartyak tavalytol vannak. A "normalis" kolcsonok, csak ezek utan fognak...az igazi eladosodas csak most fog kezdodni...


----------



## barono (2006 Augusztus 6)

Jo tema, remelem sokan elolvassak,!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 6)

goyo írta:


> Kicsit arnyalnam a kepet. Magyarorszagon hagyomanyos ertelemben vett hitelkartya meg 2 evvel ezelott sem volt! Azok sima bankartyak (debit card) voltak hitelkeret nelkul visa/mastercard logoval. Meg masfel eve is, csak ugy lehetett egy adott kartyara hitelkereted, ha a fizetesed 50%-at kotelezoen arra szamlara utaljak. Hagyomanyos hitelkartyak tavalytol vannak. A "normalis" kolcsonok, csak ezek utan fognak...az igazi eladosodas csak most fog kezdodni...


 
ahogy mongya a bank guru!:656:


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 7)

nőtt egy pattanás az arcomon...utoljára tini koromban volt ilyen...annyi mindenre emlékeztünk agy egyik topicban,hogy visszafiatalodtam?


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 7)

Csak ez lehet az oka!


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 8)

sztzs írta:


> nőtt egy pattanás az arcomon...utoljára tini koromban volt ilyen...annyi mindenre emlékeztünk agy egyik topicban,hogy visszafiatalodtam?


Oxit neki.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 8)

Nálunk Pápán van egy Sétáló utca.Az a bosszantó,hogy úgy nem tudsz sétálni rajta,hogy mappás emberkék meg ne állítanának.Olyan erőszakosak,jönnek veled szembe,elállják az utadat,sőt még utánad is mennek.Csak kicsikarjanak egy megállást.Hallgasd végig a hülye dumájukat,hogy vegyél képeslapot,meg még az Isten tudja még mit,ezzel támogasd pl:a vakokat,bénákat,kisebbséget stb.Minden 10m-en ilyenek vannak.
Na meg a szórólaposok.Teletömik a postaládát mindenféle lapokkal.Holott kiírja az ember,hogy ne rakjanak bele.
Most azt hiszem,ennyi.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Légy elégedett Andy5, hogy Pápán *csak* az utcán. Itt Izraelben gyerekek jönnek, és vallásosok, nagy fekete kalapban, térdig érő szakállal, zsiros kaftánban....brrrrrrrrrrrrr. Néha olyan odeges vagyok tőlük, hogy az orrukra vágom az ajtót. Életükben nem dolgoztak, csak imádkoztak és azt akarják, hogy mindenki úgy éljen, mert az a helyes. Van egy részük, amelyik természetesen Izraelt sem ismeri el - csak belőle él - mert szerintük Izraelt a Messiás fogja megalapitani. Van olyan, aki nem hoz magával semmilyen kártyát, de meg akarja vizsgálni a mezuzákat, vagy meg akarja áldani a családot. A nejem visít, hogy ne nyissam ki az ajtót nekik, de én mindig kinyitom, hogy el tudjam küldeni őket a francba. :lol:


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 8)

Andy5 írta:


> Nálunk Pápán van egy Sétáló utca.Az a bosszantó,hogy úgy nem tudsz sétálni rajta,hogy mappás emberkék meg ne állítanának.Olyan erőszakosak,jönnek veled szembe,elállják az utadat,sőt még utánad is mennek.Csak kicsikarjanak egy megállást.Hallgasd végig a hülye dumájukat,hogy vegyél képeslapot,meg még az Isten tudja még mit,ezzel támogasd pl:a vakokat,bénákat,kisebbséget stb.Minden 10m-en ilyenek vannak.
> 
> Most azt hiszem,ennyi.


 

Szerintem Úgy előzd meg a hosszas álldogálást, hogy tanulj meg valami kevésbé ismert nyelven valamit, mindegy mit, csak 1-2 mondat erejéig nyűgözd le őket, aztán mivel így nem tudnak semmiről maggyőzni, gyorsan ott is hagyhatod...másoknak őket!


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 8)

sztzs írta:


> Szerintem Úgy előzd meg a hosszas álldogálást, hogy tanulj meg valami kevésbé ismert nyelven valamit, mindegy mit, csak 1-2 mondat erejéig nyűgözd le őket, aztán mivel így nem tudnak semmiről maggyőzni, gyorsan ott is hagyhatod...másoknak őket!


 
szerintem ez se jo otlet, mert akkor meg kiabalni fogjak hogy "tú juro, van juro", stb 
masik otlet: legyen nalad is egy-ket kepeslap es probald meg nekik eladni


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Augusztus 8)

atneworld írta:


> ... legyen nalad is egy-ket kepeslap es probald meg nekik eladni


Ez jó.
Csak kell hozzá két fedősztori (Egy nem elég, mert hátha azzal próbálnak Téged megvágni), mondjuk a helyi könyvtár felújítására gyűjtesz, vagy a plébánia kertjének a rendbetételére. Ez úgyis mindíg mindenütt aktuális.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ez jó.
> Csak kell hozzá két fedősztori (Egy nem elég, mert hátha azzal próbálnak Téged megvágni), mondjuk a helyi könyvtár felújítására gyűjtesz, vagy a plébánia kertjének a rendbetételére. Ez úgyis mindíg mindenütt aktuális.


És a végén bevarrnak, titott koldulás cimén


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

sztzs írta:


> Szerintem Úgy előzd meg a hosszas álldogálást, hogy tanulj meg valami kevésbé ismert nyelven valamit, mindegy mit, csak 1-2 mondat erejéig nyűgözd le őket, aztán mivel így nem tudnak semmiről maggyőzni, gyorsan ott is hagyhatod...másoknak őket!


nem sikerült meggyőzniük.elszoktam küldeni őket a sunyiba.meg visszakérdezek tőlük,hogy nekünk ki ad,amikor a fiam tartósan beteg+én is.ilyenkor nagy cuss van.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

atneworld írta:


> szerintem ez se jo otlet, mert akkor meg kiabalni fogjak hogy "tú juro, van juro", stb
> masik otlet: legyen nalad is egy-ket kepeslap es probald meg nekik eladni


Nem rossz.de én az őszinte ember nyelvén kimondom,amit gondolok.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Jóóóóóreggelt
Andy,megkérdezhetem mi a betegség tárgya?Tehát mi volt a gond,merthogy írtad,beteg voltál?


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 9)

Bosszant, hogy tömegközlekedési eszközről történő leszállásaim alkalmával a felszállók képtelen az ajtó két oldalára állni és csak toporgunk egymás előtt...


----------



## tothek (2006 Augusztus 9)

Andy5, itt Szegeden is rendre megjelennek, de helyi újságban is "közhírré"teszik, hogy mi történik a sét áló utcán, külön kérdezgetika rendőrkapitányt is stb. Olyankor eltűnnek egy időre, most már tudom hová.
Az újságírók szoktak velük beszélgetni,s aztán elkezdik nyilvánosan nyomozni ezt - azt az alapítványt, s ez biztos kellemetlenné válik. 
Én néha a süketet játszom, s otthagynak, a férjem az elküldi őket a búsba, azt nagyon tudja.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

tibi írta:


> Jóóóóóreggelt
> Andy,megkérdezhetem mi a betegség tárgya?Tehát mi volt a gond,merthogy írtad,beteg voltál?


Szia,csak a csöcsi le ne szúrjon.új vagyok bemutatkozomnál leírtam Andikának.:222:Elnézést Csöcsi,hogy itt válaszoltam tibinek.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 9)

tothek írta:


> Andy5, itt Szegeden is rendre megjelennek, de helyi újságban is "közhírré"teszik, hogy mi történik a sét áló utcán, külön kérdezgetika rendőrkapitányt is stb. Olyankor eltűnnek egy időre, most már tudom hová.
> Az újságírók szoktak velük beszélgetni,s aztán elkezdik nyilvánosan nyomozni ezt - azt az alapítványt, s ez biztos kellemetlenné válik.
> Én néha a süketet játszom, s otthagynak, a férjem az elküldi őket a búsba, azt nagyon tudja.


Az ilyeneket ellenőrizhetnék mindennap.Annyira bosszantóak.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Apróságok, amik bosszantanak ?
Csöcsi
Efi
Miki
meg néha a Csillag...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Apróságok, amik bosszantanak ?
Csöcsi
Pixi
Miki


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

Pixi írta:


> Apróságok, amik bosszantanak ?
> Csöcsi
> Efi
> Miki
> meg néha a Csillag...


Akkor már ma sem keltem fel hiába.  
Imádok bosszantani.


----------



## csocsobacsi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Csillag írta:


> Akkor már ma sem keltem fel hiába.
> Imádok bosszantani.


En meg bosszankodni.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Csillag írta:


> Akkor már ma sem keltem fel hiába.
> Imádok bosszantani.


Akkor csak félig nem keltél hiába, mert az Efi Téged kifelejtett. Már szenilis is.
A másik variáció szerint viszont be akar nálad vágódni. Megteheti amióta mormon.
Te pedig kapaszkodj, mert már bosszantani, borsot törni sem tudsz olyan meggyőzően mint régen...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Aljas hazugság ! Csillagrobot kiválóan töri a borsot. Kérem sziveskedjen az állandó vádaskodást és Csillagrobot műszaki képességeinek lefitymálására tett kisérleteit sürgősen abbahagyni, mert kénytelen leszek Önt megdorgálni.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike írta:


> Aljas hazugság ! Csillagrobot kiválóan töri a borsot. Kérem sziveskedjen az állandó vádaskodást és Csillagrobot műszaki képességeinek lefitymálására tett kisérleteit sürgősen abbahagyni, mert kénytelen leszek Önt megdorgálni.


 
Ha Csillag valamilyen hibát vétett,az csak az lehet,hogy nekem Vezérlö Csillagként jelent meg,így kerültem ide! 

Bocsássátok meg Csillag egyetlen vétkét!Nem tudta,mit cselekszik.........tudtán kívül..


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike írta:


> Aljas hazugság ! Csillagrobot kiválóan töri a borsot...


Amióta lehet őrölt borsot kapni, azóta nem töri. Viszont visszabeszél, felesel és szekál, ettől pedig Ön is csillagokat lát.
Javasolnám, hogy bálványozott Csillaga helyett Mikigyereket vegye szárnyai alá, mert hamarosan szüksége lesz rá...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

Pixi írta:


> Akkor csak félig nem keltél hiába, mert az Efi Téged kifelejtett. Már szenilis is.
> A másik variáció szerint viszont be akar nálad vágódni. Megteheti amióta mormon.
> Te pedig kapaszkodj, mert már bosszantani, borsot törni sem tudsz olyan meggyőzően mint régen...


 
*Tisztelt Pixi Gróf! *
Felhívom szíves figyelmét, amit eddig figyelmen kívül hagyott, hogy a raktáron ott áll 5 q törött bors, amit csak is az Ön kedvéért törtem. Várom a pillanatot, hogy kedvem szerint Önre zúdíthassam. Kérem jelölje meg a napot, órát és percet, hogy mikor lesz Önnek a legalkalmasabb, mert attól tartok, hogy a zártosztályon fogom nemsoká széjjelszórni és Ön kimarad ebből a jó kis mókából, pedig tudomásom van róla, hogy imádja a borsos hangulatot.
Maradok tisztelettel továbbra is a jószívű, figyelmes Csillag.:4:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 10)

sasocska írta:


> Ha Csillag valamilyen hibát vétett,az csak az lehet,hogy nekem Vezérlö Csillagként jelent meg,így kerültem ide!
> 
> Bocsássátok meg Csillag egyetlen vétkét!Nem tudta,mit cselekszik.........tudtán kívül..


 
Nem hiszem, hogy Csillag vétkezett veled, tudja ő nagyon jól, hogy mit cselekszik. Emiatt is szeretjük mindannyian, és szeretni fogunk téged is... ha hagyod!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

óvónéni írta:


> Nem hiszem, hogy Csillag vétkezett veled, tudja ő nagyon jól, hogy mit cselekszik. Emiatt is szeretjük mindannyian, és szeretni fogunk téged is... ha hagyod!


 
Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 10)

óvónéni írta:


> Nem hiszem, hogy Csillag vétkezett veled, tudja ő nagyon jól, hogy mit cselekszik. Emiatt is szeretjük mindannyian, és szeretni fogunk téged is... ha hagyod!


 
Nem írtam olyat,hogy VELEM vétkezett!!!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 10)

sasocska írta:


> Nem írtam olyat,hogy VELEM vétkezett!!!


 
Ojjé! Hát van itt humor! Mit tiltakozol? Netalántán ellenedre lenne?! Nézd, milyen bájos, amikor elpirul!!!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 10)

óvónéni írta:


> Ojjé! Hát van itt humor! Mit tiltakozol? Netalántán ellenedre lenne?! Nézd, milyen bájos, amikor elpirul!!!


 
Tudom,hogy bájos! A vétkekröl pedig csak a primitív palik mesélnek állandóan........Ha vétkeznek valaha,nem csak dicsekszenek.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Pixi írta:


> Amióta lehet őrölt borsot kapni, azóta nem töri. Viszont visszabeszél, felesel és szekál, ettől pedig Ön is csillagokat lát.
> Javasolnám, hogy bálványozott Csillaga helyett Mikigyereket vegye szárnyai alá, mert hamarosan szüksége lesz rá...


Tisztelt Sörgróf úr,
Az a tény, hogy Csillagrobot visszabeszél, felesel és szekál, az mind az Ön szakszerűtlen csillagcsavarhúzós beavatkozásának az eredménye. 
Viselje el a selejt bosszúját.
Másrészt szeretném szives tudomására hozni, hogy a Csillagrobot átprogramozása sikerrel befejeződött és bármikor kész az Ön orra alatt borsot törni.
Különben pedig ne foglalkozzon vele, mert a menyasszonyom :evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 10)

sasocska írta:


> Tudom,hogy bájos! A vétkekröl pedig csak a primitív palik mesélnek állandóan........Ha vétkeznek valaha,nem csak dicsekszenek.


Bájos ? Miután a zártosztályon vagyunk, iitt mindenki elmebájos


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

nem elmehomályos?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 10)

Ila1 írta:


> nem elmehomályos?


 
Csak addig, amíg nem kapják meg a napi többszöri goyo-féle beöntést pálinkából!


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 10)

*Hahó! Nem bosszant csak szólok, hogy a Szeretetadósság duplán van fönn! *


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike írta:


> ...és bármikor kész az Ön orra alatt borsot törni.
> Különben pedig ne foglalkozzon vele, mert a menyasszonyom :evil:


-
Kénytelen vagyok Önt felvilágosítani, hogy az egy főre jutó anyósok listáját a Csöcsi vezeti 4 találattal. Ön ezen a téren csak a 'futottak még' kategóriában kaphat helyet. 
Az az kijelentése, hogy Ön Csillagomat menj'asszonyának tekinti, azt sugallja, 
hogy anyósainak a számát szeretné szaporítani. 
Ön csak akkor rúghat labdába ezen a vetélkedőn, ha az Ön nevére átiratom az anyósomat meg a Mikigyerekét is. Felhívom a figyelmét, hogy az átírási költség, és a tulajdonlapi illeték Önt terheli.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

Pixi írta:


> -
> Kénytelen vagyok Önt felvilágosítani, hogy az egy főre jutó anyósok listáját a Csöcsi vezeti 4 találattal. Ön ezen a téren csak a 'futottak még' kategóriában kaphat helyet.
> Az az kijelentése, hogy Ön Csillagomat menj'asszonyának tekinti, azt sugallja,
> hogy anyósainak a számát szeretné szaporítani.
> Ön csak akkor rúghat labdába ezen a vetélkedőn, ha az Ön nevére átiratom az anyósomat meg a Mikigyerekét is. Felhívom a figyelmét, hogy az átírási költség, és a tulajdonlapi illeték Önt terheli.


 Pixi! Te mindig olyan értesült vagy nem kellene ez irányban munkát vállalnod, hogy legyen mindig páleszre való? A szeüveged biztos valami ultramodern technikával ellátott mindent látó és érző masina


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 11)

óvónéni írta:


> Ojjé! Hát van itt humor! Mit tiltakozol? Netalántán ellenedre lenne?! Nézd, milyen bájos, amikor elpirul!!!


Ami a vétkezést illeti,én már úúúúúgy vétkeznék:4:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

tibi írta:


> Ami a vétkezést illeti,én már úúúúúgy vétkeznék:4:


akkor lopj! vagy vedd az Isten nevét feleslegesen a szádra!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 11)

Inkább paráználkodnék,vagy megkívánnám felebarátom asszonyát.Ha már a kutyája nálam lakik,amíg ő nyaral


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

tibi írta:


> Inkább paráználkodnék,vagy megkívánnám felebarátom asszonyát.Ha már a kutyája nálam lakik,amíg ő nyaral


hűű, most bebuktál! nagyon konkrét voltál!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 11)

mikigyerek írta:


> hűű, most bebuktál! nagyon konkrét voltál!


Egészen konkrétan, lenyúlnám a nőjét


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 11)

Bebukni ráérünk utánna is


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

tibi írta:


> Bebukni ráérünk utánna is


a kedves szomszéd neve, címe?


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 11)

bosszant egy aprosag: folyik az orrom


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 11)

atneworld írta:


> bosszant egy aprosag: folyik az orrom


 

Zsepi?
tessék,itt van!


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 11)

ne is mondd, el kell mennem venni egy egesz csomaggal


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 11)

atneworld írta:


> ne is mondd, el kell mennem venni egy egesz csomaggal


 

ÍLe ne betegedj te fiú!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

atneworld írta:


> bosszant egy aprosag: folyik az orrom


nézd az élet napos oldalát! ha másod folyna az rosszabb lenne!


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

atneworld írta:


> ne is mondd, el kell mennem venni egy egesz csomaggal



Üllj tavolabb a geptöl es ne tüsszögj a kepernyöre mert meg a vegen mi is elkapjuk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Akkor en is hatrabb ullok


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

Margit írta:


> Üllj tavolabb a geptöl es ne tüsszögj a kepernyöre mert meg a vegen mi is elkapjuk


szia Margit!


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 11)

szia margit!
Felétek mizujs?
Milyen volt a nyaralás?Még nem is meséltél!


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

csocsike írta:


> Akkor en is hatrabb ullok



A derekfajas nem ragalyos


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

andika írta:


> szia margit!
> Felétek mizujs?
> Milyen volt a nyaralás?Még nem is meséltél!



Szia Andika,szia Mikigyerek.....:4:

A hideg öszi idöt leszamitva nagyjabol minden rendben,probalok vissza zökkeni a regi kerekvagasba .
Majd alkalom adtan meselek is,most csak rövid megszakitasokkal(azaz a megszakitasok hosszuak)van idöm veletek lenni...
MINDEN JOT MINDENKINEK


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

Engem jelen pillanatban az bosszant a legjobban,hogy megállt az idő. 2-ig dolgozom de az a nyamvadt óra csak vánszorog, 7végén persze rohan az idő


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 11)

_Eredeti szerző *Margit* __

_ 
_Üllj tavolabb a geptöl es ne tüsszögj a kepernyöre mert meg a vegen mi is elkapjuk :sad::sad::sad:_


De igy nem erem el a billentyuzetet!!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

ttimeea írta:


> Engem jelen pillanatban az bosszant a legjobban,hogy megállt az idő. 2-ig dolgozom de az a nyamvadt óra csak vánszorog, 7végén persze rohan az idő


 
Te csak ne panaszkodj! Rendes emberek munkaidőben dolgoznak! Szia ttimeea! Beszédhibás vagy, vagy csak a kezed remeg?


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

atneworld írta:


> _Eredeti szerző *Margit* __
> 
> _
> _Üllj tavolabb a geptöl es ne tüsszögj a kepernyöre mert meg a vegen mi is elkapjuk :sad::sad::sad:_
> ...



Probald a labaddal...


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 11)

Rendes munka idő reggel fél 7-től dolgozom...
Is-is


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 11)

óvónéni írta:


> Te csak ne panaszkodj! Rendes emberek munkaidőben dolgoznak! Szia ttimeea! Beszédhibás vagy, vagy csak a kezed remeg?





Ez nagyon joooooo \\m/


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 11)

Margit írta:


> Ez nagyon joooooo \\m/


 
:656: Sokat tanultam ám itt!


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 11)

atneworld írta:


> _Eredeti szerző *Margit* __
> 
> _
> _Üllj tavolabb a geptöl es ne tüsszögj a kepernyöre mert meg a vegen mi is elkapjuk :sad::sad::sad:_
> ...


 

fénypost küldöm a vezetéknélkülit!Megy!


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 11)

andika írta:


> fénypost küldöm a vezetéknélkülit!Megy!


 
de hulye vagyok, hat nekem is az van


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 11)

*a rendszer*

kiléptet feltöltés közben, és aszongya, hogy nem léptem be...amikor,már majnem küldtem a cuccot:evil: :33: :66:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 12)

sztzs írta:


> kiléptet feltöltés közben, és aszongya, hogy nem léptem be...amikor,már majnem küldtem a cuccot:evil: :33: :66:


... a Goyo figyeli, hogy mikor tötesz fel és amikor már majdnem kész, akkor léptet ki...


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 12)

Pixi írta:


> ... a Goyo figyeli, hogy mikor tötesz fel és amikor már majdnem kész, akkor léptet ki...


Toltsel akkor mikor a Goyo alszik.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 12)

sztzs írta:


> kiléptet feltöltés közben, és aszongya, hogy nem léptem be...amikor,már majnem küldtem a cuccot:evil: :33: :66:


hű de sajnálom!:ugras: :ugras: :5: :5:


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 12)

atneworld írta:


> de hulye vagyok, hat nekem is az van


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

Na ezt elmesélem. Írtam a minap, hogy találtam egy internetes oldalt, ahol több, mint 90 ezer szám van feltöltve. Onnan húrcibásztam ide a klassz régi számokat meg mindenfélét tudtam volna, ha át nem alakították volna a lapot. Rátaláltam tegnap megint és most már regisztrálni kell. Úgy voltam vele ennyit megér a dolog, hát nosza rajta, hozom nektek a jó számokat. Regisztráltam, ujjé tag lettem! De mostanra meg kiderült, hogy csak hallgatni lehet a számokat, meg feltölteni, de letölteni meg már nem.


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 12)

Ez valóban bosszantó! De a panaszodban az tetszik, hogy nem csak Magadra, hanem ránk is gondoltál.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

aberci írta:


> Ez valóban bosszantó! De a panaszodban az tetszik, hogy nem csak Magadra, hanem ránk is gondoltál.


Az egész macerát azért csináltam végig, hogy idehozzam a zenéket.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 12)

Imádunk is érte!!!!Meg azért mert olyan vagy amilyen!***


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

andika írta:


> Imádunk is érte!!!!Meg azért mert olyan vagy amilyen!***


Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

Csillag írta:


> Na ezt elmesélem. Írtam a minap, hogy találtam egy internetes oldalt, ahol több, mint 90 ezer szám van feltöltve. Onnan húrcibásztam ide a klassz régi számokat meg mindenfélét tudtam volna, ha át nem alakították volna a lapot. Rátaláltam tegnap megint és most már regisztrálni kell. Úgy voltam vele ennyit megér a dolog, hát nosza rajta, hozom nektek a jó számokat. Regisztráltam, ujjé tag lettem! De mostanra meg kiderült, hogy csak hallgatni lehet a számokat, meg feltölteni, de letölteni meg már nem.


 

Na hat ez az. Mi is ezert kezdtuk bevezetni a szabalyozast mert mi is igy fogunk jarni hamarossan. Itt foleg az ujak siman bezaratnak a lapot ket harom szam letoltese miatt.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

csocsike írta:


> Na hat ez az. Mi is ezert kezdtuk bevezetni a szabalyozast mert mi is igy fogunk jarni hamarossan. Itt foleg az ujak siman bezaratnak a lapot ket harom szam letoltese miatt.


 
De én töltöttem is fel nekik és azt hittem, hogy cserében majd kapok is, de nem kaptam már.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 12)

Csillag írta:


> De én töltöttem is fel nekik és azt hittem, hogy cserében majd kapok is, de nem kaptam már.


 
Persze, mert oket mar megtalata a felugyeleti szerv. Szezoi jogok stb. Elvilleg semmi sincs ingyen. Ezek az oldalak kiskapuk amiket sorban bezarnak.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

csocsike írta:


> Persze, mert oket mar megtalata a felugyeleti szerv. Szezoi jogok stb. Elvilleg semmi sincs ingyen. Ezek az oldalak kiskapuk amiket sorban bezarnak.


:656: :656:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 12)

hétfőtől csak az tölthet le, aki előtte nekem tölt...


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 12)

virtuálisan?


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 12)

Pixi írta:


> ... a Goyo figyeli, hogy mikor tötesz fel és amikor már majdnem kész, akkor léptet ki...


 volt egy ilyen sanda gyanúm....talán nem tetszett a kínálatom goyonak


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 12)

Amigo írta:


> Toltsel akkor mikor a Goyo alszik.


 
de nem vagyunk olyan közel így nehéz kitalálni


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 12)

mikigyerek írta:


> hű de sajnálom!:ugras: :ugras: :5: :5:


később felpakoltam...nem hagyom magam


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 16)

Aprosag: ma a szokasos masszor lany helyett egy csavo jott maszirozni es kicsit kellemetlen volt hogy pasi masziroz


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 16)

:66:felrakosgatom a szivárvány-zenét..18.7 micsoda, és nem megy át csk EEEEGGGYYYY ...de most MÓDOSÍTOK és kiigazííííííííítom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Én meg pont óvónénivel beszéltem telefonon,fülemen a head szet,vezettem és majdnem nekem jött egy barom.Úgy elkezdtem káromkodni,mint egy tahó.na,most vajon mit gondol rólam óvónéni?


----------



## aberci (2006 Augusztus 16)

És mit gondol ilyenkor a Nagy Fehér Főnök. aki a kezedben van?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 26)

*MNO 
**




Muray Gábor: A véleményt a szervezők nem osztják, a célcsoport pedig az Andrássy úti lámpavasakon szeret leginkább tombolni, az Oktogonon sörösüveget dobálni, a százéves kapualjakba öklendezni, a Köröndön a bozótba vizelni. És még akkor is, ha lassan hozzászokunk a médiában tomboló általános bunkósághoz, tisztázzunk valamit. 

Hír ugyanis, hogy az idei Budapest Parádén a kulturális élet szélesebb skálája mutatkozik be, amely korábban nem volt jelen a programban, és a parádé arca az idén a kiemelkedően tehetséges Till Attila lesz, aki – bevallottan – maga is rendszeres látogatója a parádénak. „Számomra nagyon fontosak a tömegrendezvények, amelyeket a zene és a mozgás tesz még teljesebbé. Remélem, hogy sokan átváltoznak erre a napra” – magyarázza Tilla. Az átváltozóművész szerint a sokszínűséghez elengedhetetlen, hogy több nemzet kultúrájából vegyenek át elemeket. A megújuló kamionkarnevál, görkoridiszkó, habgép, pomádé, konga, Tilla és az ígért 200 ezer watt hangteljesítmény mellett azért bátran leszögezhető: ennek a vircsaftnak semmi köze nincsen a kulturális élethez, hacsak annyiban nem, hogy mindaz, ami szombaton – ilyen körülmények között – az Andrássy út millenniumi épületei között lebonyolódik: kultúrszemét.

Sepregethet utána a főkefe.

*


(Magyar Nemzet, 2006. augusztus 25.)


----------



## KathyBlue (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> Sajnos ez igy igaz. Itt fene nagy szabadsag van. Minden sokkal jobban szabalyozva van mint o0thon, de majd utolertek minket.



Igazából itt is szabályozva van, csak éppen titokban, a kérgetők által.. Kifejezett maffia működik már, amely a kéregetőket is lefölözi...
Az újságot árulók a legrosszabbak... Eléggé szerencsétlen ügy lett belőle, miután az ingyenes METRÓ-t is elkezdték árulni a lámpás kereszteződéseknél rostokolóknak..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

*Aprosagok amik bosszantanak #2*

Torolve


----------



## Spanky (2006 Augusztus 29)

Na es ki meri azt mondani, hogy ez nem egy szabad orszag :mrgreen::twisted:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 29)

Úgy látom te végtelenül nyugodt ember vagy Csöcsike.
Isten tartsa meg jó szokásodat.


----------



## Pufi (2006 Augusztus 29)

*ss*

Csöcsi engem is bosszantanak aproposágok

hova lett az a beirás ami szerint Te kövesedel pajtikám. Sehol nem találom. Azt még láttam, hogy megköszönted s aztán semmi! 
Szóval apróságok, hol van tejhatalmú vezir?
:4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: 

Az indián törzsfőnök Mellita azt mondta, hogy Hozzád forduljak. Na most fordultam a Dulit meg puszilom


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 29)

> Az indián törzsfőnök Mellita azt mondta,


:shock: eleg nehez igy megkeresni ha nem tudod melyik topicba irtad es mit kinek de en is megprobalom megkeresni.
Tuve teszuk erted az egesz forumot.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 29)

Melitta, az a vendégkönyvben van, amit Pufi keres.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 29)

csocsike írta:


> Aprosagok amik boszantanak #2
> .


Szerintem ültess fákat a ház elé, vagy sövényt. Egyrészt a némber nem fog belátni az ablakon, másrészt ha üvölt, akkor nem hallod annyira. ***
Végső soron Dulifulira húzhacc egy velencei karneválos álarcot, és az alatt olyan képet vág, amilyent csak akar. Ellenben kötelezd Dulit sötét napszemüveg viselésére, hogy a szemben lakó szipirtyó ne lássa a gyűlölködő pillantásait. :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 29)

MEg van Pufi!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7260&page=3


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 29)

Szerintem ha a Dulit küldöd át nem járt volna ilyen jól a nő!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

andika írta:


> Szerintem ha a Dulit küldöd át nem járt volna ilyen jól a nő!


 

Az biztos, ne tudd meg mit nyugtatom. Csak hat o a csaladfentarto es ha becsukjak , ugrik a haz es minden mas is.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 29)

csocsike írta:


> Az biztos, ne tudd meg mit nyugtatom. Csak hat o a csaladfentarto es ha becsukjak , ugrik a haz es minden mas is.


 

Még szerencse,hogy 2x akkora vagy mint Ő!  

vicc nélkül, nem lehet kitenni onnan a nőt?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

andika írta:


> Még szerencse,hogy 2x akkora vagy mint Ő!
> 
> vicc nélkül, nem lehet kitenni onnan a nőt?


 


Ki lehet, de az azt jelenti, hogy 3 honapig nem fizet lakbert es harom honapig jozanul is utalatos lesz, + birosagi koltsegek.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 29)

a FRANC EGYE MEG!!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 29)

csocsike írta:


> Ki lehet, de az azt jelenti, hogy 3 honapig nem fizet lakbert es harom honapig jozanul is utalatos lesz, + birosagi koltsegek.


Hivd meg csónakversenyre és engedd le a Niagarán


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

Tegnap ejjel kitettem a fotodat a verandajara, azota nem jott elo.:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 29)

A cél szentesíti az eszközt ***


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

Akkor meggyujtom.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 29)

csocsike írta:


> Akkor meggyujtom.


:fuck:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 29)

:d


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 29)

Efike írta:


> Szerintem ültess fákat a ház elé, vagy sövényt. Egyrészt a némber nem fog belátni az ablakon, másrészt ha üvölt, akkor nem hallod annyira. ***
> Végső soron Dulifulira húzhacc egy velencei karneválos álarcot, és az alatt olyan képet vág, amilyent csak akar. Ellenben kötelezd Dulit sötét napszemüveg viselésére, hogy a szemben lakó szipirtyó ne lássa a gyűlölködő pillantásait. :twisted:


 
Efike! Zseni vagy:33: 
Ebben a goncben ucsoroghetek itthon????? :5:


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 29)

Ebben hogy fogsz bagózni Druszám?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 29)

Ollo van, vagy kiegetek rajta egy cigi-nyi likat


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 29)

Csakugy!
Inkább adjátok a nyanyára,hogy Ő ne lássa hogy nézel!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 29)

Az se rossz otlet, bar ha en a kozelebe kerulok akkor nem ilyen ruhat adok neki


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 29)

Azta másik fajta az a nekivaló!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 29)

dulifuli írta:


> Az se rossz otlet, bar ha en a kozelebe kerulok akkor nem ilyen ruhat adok neki


Szia Dulifuli! Te sokkal aribb vagy mint az Effike! Cica versenyt kellene rendezni!:4:


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 30)

HIhihi. A mutkor attam a csajnak fel uveg Kocsis Irmat hogy csnajjon balhet. Muxik..:4:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 30)

Kinszi írta:


> Szia Dulifuli! Te sokkal aribb vagy mint az Effike! Cica versenyt kellene rendezni!:4:


 
Kinszi!
Ez csak termeszetes, hiszen az avatarom egy duhos kolyokkutya


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 30)

pitti írta:


> HIhihi. A mutkor attam a csajnak fel uveg Kocsis Irmat hogy csnajjon balhet. Muxik..:4:


 
Na csak talalkozzunk:33: :555: 

Olyan "kocsis-irmat" kapszt tolem, hogy egy hetig egy iranyba szaladsz:111: :kaboom: :!: :,,: :fuck:


----------



## Calvan (2006 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok
Bosszant, hogy M.o.-on a zebrán gyalogosként gyakorlatilag nincsen elsőbbségem. Ez az 
apróság már régen bosszant, így sokszor már nem is apróságnak fogom fel.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 28)

Calvan írta:


> Sziasztok
> Bosszant, hogy M.o.-on a zebrán gyalogosként gyakorlatilag nincsen elsőbbségem. Ez az
> apróság már régen bosszant, így sokszor már nem is apróságnak fogom fel.


Próbáld meg tankkal. Annak biztosan elsőbbséget adnak


----------



## Calvan (2006 Szeptember 28)

Efike írta:


> Próbáld meg tankkal. Annak biztosan elsőbbséget adnak


 
igen, jó ötletnek tűnik.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 8)

Egyszer, nagyon regen, amikor meg en is fiatal voltam,anyamek beirattak illemtanra, ahol tanitgattak az udvarias viselkedes kulonfele apro szabalyaira. Peldaul ,hogy kell kessel villaval, az etikett szerint enni . Egy vendegloi teritesnel, melyik eszcajg mire valo , hogyan kell banni a holgyekkel,stb.A kozlekedesi moral, nem csak gepjarmuvel. Ezt nagyon hianyolom, es igazan visszahoznam tananyagba, hiszen , valjuk be , rengeteg hasznos viselkedesi szabalyt, tanultunk meg. Amiota kint elek, van egy kis ralatasom a kulombsegekre. Peldaul, minket arra tanitottak, hogy a villamoson, buszon, a holgyeknek, idosseknek, terhes anyaknak, vagy nonek karon ullo kisgyermekkel, at kell adni a helyet. Ha valaki ezt nem tette, a tobbi utas raszolt. Itt csak ketszer probalkoztam udvarias lenni. Egyszer egy idos kanadi holgyel, aki lathatolag nehezen allt a buszon. Felpattantam es helyel kinaltam. Az utazokozonseg megdobbenesel nezett ram. A holgy magabol kikelve , szinte megszegyenulve, eroteljes, ingerult hangon kerdezte. Minek nez maga engem , fiatalember? Foglalkozzon a sajat dolgaval. En ereztem magam kellemetlenul, es le is szalltam a kovetkezonel.Meg visszanezve lattam, hogy a holgy, dafke sem ull le. Ez elofordult egy masik buszon is , de egy terhes kismamaval. Ridegen visszautasitotta a felkinalt ulohelyet, es elvonult a busz masik vegebe. A magyarazat, talan az, hogy ugy erzik, en nem nezem oket teljes embernek, talan valamifele nyomoreknak akinek megkulombozteto banasmod jar. Ha peldaul egy utkeresztezodesnel ahol egyebkent nekem volna elsobbsegem, es lemondok rola, jelzem hogy a masik elmehet elottem, ertetlenul bamulnak ram az emberek. Itt valahogy az emberek, nem akarnak lemondani a jogaikrol, nagyon keves ittszuletett kanadai az aki hajlando beengedni maga ele. Itt ha valakinek elsobbsege van ahoz foggal korommel ragaszkodik . Rengeteg balaeset is szarmazik belolle , ami egy kis udvariassagal kikuszobolheto lett volna. Az emberek onzokke valltak, illetve az iskola mar nem tanitja meg az udvariassag ,es a bekes egymasmellett eles alapveto szabalyait. Az etkezesi kulturanak nagyreszben a Burger King es Pizzeria vetett veget, ahol kezzel labbal illik etkezni, illetve ugy egyszerubb. A gyerekek mar ezen nonek fel, es meg sem tanulnak kessel villaval enni. Lehet hogy velunk ki is hal ez a generacio?


----------



## oma (2006 November 8)

csocsike írta:


> Egyszer, nagyon regen, amikor meg en is fiatal voltam,anyamek beirattak illemtanra, ahol tanitgattak az udvarias viselkedes kulonfele apro szabalyaira. Peldaul ,hogy kell kessel villaval, az etikett szerint enni . Egy vendegloi teritesnel, melyik eszcajg mire valo , hogyan kell banni a holgyekkel,stb.A kozlekedesi moral, nem csak gepjarmuvel. Ezt nagyon hianyolom, es igazan visszahoznam tananyagba, hiszen , valjuk be , rengeteg hasznos viselkedesi szabalyt, tanultunk meg. Amiota kint elek, van egy kis ralatasom a kulombsegekre. Peldaul, minket arra tanitottak, hogy a villamoson, buszon, a holgyeknek, idosseknek, terhes anyaknak, vagy nonek karon ullo kisgyermekkel, at kell adni a helyet. Ha valaki ezt nem tette, a tobbi utas raszolt. Itt csak ketszer probalkoztam udvarias lenni. Egyszer egy idos kanadi holgyel, aki lathatolag nehezen allt a buszon. Felpattantam es helyel kinaltam. Az utazokozonseg megdobbenesel nezett ram. A holgy magabol kikelve , szinte megszegyenulve, eroteljes, ingerult hangon kerdezte. Minek nez maga engem , fiatalember? Foglalkozzon a sajat dolgaval. En ereztem magam kellemetlenul, es le is szalltam a kovetkezonel.Meg visszanezve lattam, hogy a holgy, dafke sem ull le. Ez elofordult egy masik buszon is , de egy terhes kismamaval. Ridegen visszautasitotta a felkinalt ulohelyet, es elvonult a busz masik vegebe. A magyarazat, talan az, hogy ugy erzik, en nem nezem oket teljes embernek, talan valamifele nyomoreknak akinek megkulombozteto banasmod jar. Ha peldaul egy utkeresztezodesnel ahol egyebkent nekem volna elsobbsegem, es lemondok rola, jelzem hogy a masik elmehet elottem, ertetlenul bamulnak ram az emberek. Itt valahogy az emberek, nem akarnak lemondani a jogaikrol, nagyon keves ittszuletett kanadai az aki hajlando beengedni maga ele. Itt ha valakinek elsobbsege van ahoz foggal korommel ragaszkodik . Rengeteg balaeset is szarmazik belolle , ami egy kis udvariassagal kikuszobolheto lett volna. Az emberek onzokke valltak, illetve az iskola mar nem tanitja meg az udvariassag ,es a bekes egymasmellett eles alapveto szabalyait. Az etkezesi kulturanak nagyreszben a Burger King es Pizzeria vetett veget, ahol kezzel labbal illik etkezni, illetve ugy egyszerubb. A gyerekek mar ezen nonek fel, es meg sem tanulnak kessel villaval enni. Lehet hogy velunk ki is hal ez a generacio?




Draga Csocsike, en bezzeg elfogadnam Toled barmikor azt a felkinalt ulohelyet a buszon. Es meg is koszonnem szepen. Csakhogy tudjad... :00:


----------



## pitti (2006 November 8)

csocsike írta:


> Egyszer, nagyon regen, amikor meg en is fiatal voltam,anyamek beirattak illemtanra, ahol tanitgattak az udvarias viselkedes kulonfele apro szabalyaira. Peldaul ,hogy kell kessel villaval, az etikett szerint enni .


Kidobott penz volt. De lehet hogy orexel es mar lekopott rolad. Mindegy, anyadek inkabb elittak volna...8)


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

pitti írta:


> Kidobott penz volt. De lehet hogy orexel es mar lekopott rolad. Mindegy, anyadek inkabb elittak volna...8)


 

Ezt majd szombaton, egy sotet sarokban lerendezzuk.


----------



## oma (2006 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt majd szombaton, egy sotet sarokban lerendezzuk.



Verd ki jol belole azt a friss "szentseget"!!! :4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

oma írta:


> Verd ki jol belole azt a friss "szentseget"!!! :4:


 
Megszentsegtelenitem


----------



## oma (2006 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Megszentsegtelenitem


----------



## pitti (2006 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt majd szombaton, egy sotet sarokban lerendezzuk.


Sotet sarokba nem latom a palinkas poharat. Megin csalni akarsz?:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

pitti írta:


> Sotet sarokba nem latom a palinkas poharat. Megin csalni akarsz?:shock:


 
A sotet sarokban, nem palinkas pohar lesz, hanem nehany bank maneger


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Egyszer, nagyon regen, amikor meg en is fiatal voltam,anyamek beirattak illemtanra, ahol tanitgattak az udvarias viselkedes kulonfele apro szabalyaira. Peldaul ,hogy kell kessel villaval, az etikett szerint enni . Egy vendegloi teritesnel, melyik eszcajg mire valo , hogyan kell banni a holgyekkel,stb.A kozlekedesi moral, nem csak gepjarmuvel. Ezt nagyon hianyolom, es igazan visszahoznam tananyagba, hiszen , valjuk be , rengeteg hasznos viselkedesi szabalyt, tanultunk meg. Amiota kint elek, van egy kis ralatasom a kulombsegekre. Peldaul, minket arra tanitottak, hogy a villamoson, buszon, a holgyeknek, idosseknek, terhes anyaknak, vagy nonek karon ullo kisgyermekkel, at kell adni a helyet. Ha valaki ezt nem tette, a tobbi utas raszolt. Itt csak ketszer probalkoztam udvarias lenni. Egyszer egy idos kanadi holgyel, aki lathatolag nehezen allt a buszon. Felpattantam es helyel kinaltam. Az utazokozonseg megdobbenesel nezett ram. A holgy magabol kikelve , szinte megszegyenulve, eroteljes, ingerult hangon kerdezte. Minek nez maga engem , fiatalember? Foglalkozzon a sajat dolgaval. En ereztem magam kellemetlenul, es le is szalltam a kovetkezonel.Meg visszanezve lattam, hogy a holgy, dafke sem ull le. Ez elofordult egy masik buszon is , de egy terhes kismamaval. Ridegen visszautasitotta a felkinalt ulohelyet, es elvonult a busz masik vegebe. A magyarazat, talan az, hogy ugy erzik, en nem nezem oket teljes embernek, talan valamifele nyomoreknak akinek megkulombozteto banasmod jar. Ha peldaul egy utkeresztezodesnel ahol egyebkent nekem volna elsobbsegem, es lemondok rola, jelzem hogy a masik elmehet elottem, ertetlenul bamulnak ram az emberek. Itt valahogy az emberek, nem akarnak lemondani a jogaikrol, nagyon keves ittszuletett kanadai az aki hajlando beengedni maga ele. Itt ha valakinek elsobbsege van ahoz foggal korommel ragaszkodik . Rengeteg balaeset is szarmazik belolle , ami egy kis udvariassagal kikuszobolheto lett volna. Az emberek onzokke valltak, illetve az iskola mar nem tanitja meg az udvariassag ,es a bekes egymasmellett eles alapveto szabalyait. Az etkezesi kulturanak nagyreszben a Burger King es Pizzeria vetett veget, ahol kezzel labbal illik etkezni, illetve ugy egyszerubb. A gyerekek mar ezen nonek fel, es meg sem tanulnak kessel villaval enni. Lehet hogy velunk ki is hal ez a generacio?



Kellet Neked buszozni. :twisted:


----------



## tibi (2006 November 9)

Spanky írta:


> Kellet Neked buszozni. :twisted:


Olyan dolog ez, mint kb egy éve, a nyugat-magyarországi Lővő község határában van egy nagyon hülye kereszteződés. Na kérem szépen ide érkezett be Józsi bácsi a Ladájával Szabolcsból, amikor balról érkezett egy osztrák Volvó. A sógor kétszer hosszan villantott a reflektorral, mire Józsibá' nekiveselkedett és elindult. A Vol a maga 100km/h-s sebességével alig 40 métert tolta a Ladát. Senki sem halt meg, csak sérülés lett, de az nagyon, Józsibát megkérdezték, hogy akkor most hogy is van ez, miért is jött ki a főútvonalra, ő meg elmondta, hogy a Volvó jelzett a reflektorral. Igenám, csak hogy ez odaát nem azt jelzi, hogy elenged, hanem azt hogy nagyon jövök ám! na, aki a határ közelében lakik, az már nem dől be ennek, de ugyebár Józsibá ez benézte nagyon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

Valami nem jo. En azt hiszem, hogy oregszem. Ez ugye egy normalis dolog, de en rohamossan. Ez viszont tragedia. Regen minden olyan flottul ment. Ugrottam ha kell, ma mar tapaszkodom. Futottam a lanyok utan, ma mar bolcsen megvarom amig odajonnek .Regen csak akkor fajt valami, ha megutottem , ma mar minden faj, ha utom , ha nem. Valami nem jo.Regen a szunyogok hada szivta a veremet,es ez nem vicc, ma mar ram sem hederitenek. Regen, ha turazni mentunk, engem mindig ossze vissza csipkedtek . az egesz csalad biztonsagban volt. Mara fordult a kocka. Ram sem hederitenek, igy kajan vigyorral figyelem a csalad orult csapkodasat. Manapsag, az en veremet, mar nem a szunyogok, hanem a bankok szivjak. Megjegyzem, a szunyogok embersegesebbek.


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 9)

Bele kell nyugodni. Ez bizony a korral jar! Vagy a nalunk levö idösödö
ferfiak receptje, fiatal baratnö, aki megfiatalit öket.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

black sheep írta:


> Bele kell nyugodni. Ez bizony a korral jar! Vagy a nalunk levö idösödö
> ferfiak receptje, fiatal baratnö, aki megfiatalit öket.


 
Koszi a tanacsot, megbeszelem a nejemmel


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 9)

Te kis butus. Ezt nem szoktak!


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

black sheep írta:


> Te kis butus. Ezt nem szoktak!


 

Well. Nalunk nincsenek titkok. Tudod, mindig akad egy ket jo haver aki ugy is bemoszerol. Jobb ha elore tud mindent a masik igy nem erik meglepetesek.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Well. Nalunk nincsenek titkok. Tudod, mindig akad egy ket jo haver aki ugy is bemoszerol. Jobb ha elore tud mindent a masik igy nem erik meglepetesek.


Minek az embernek barát, ha van egy jó ellensége


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

Szinten zenesz az Ur?


----------



## andika (2006 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Valami nem jo. En azt hiszem, hogy oregszem. Ez ugye egy normalis dolog, de en rohamossan. Ez viszont tragedia. Regen minden olyan flottul ment. Ugrottam ha kell, ma mar tapaszkodom. Futottam a lanyok utan, ma mar bolcsen megvarom amig odajonnek .Regen csak akkor fajt valami, ha megutottem , ma mar minden faj, ha utom , ha nem. Valami nem jo.Regen a szunyogok hada szivta a veremet,es ez nem vicc, ma mar ram sem hederitenek. Regen, ha turazni mentunk, engem mindig ossze vissza csipkedtek . az egesz csalad biztonsagban volt. Mara fordult a kocka. Ram sem hederitenek, igy kajan vigyorral figyelem a csalad orult csapkodasat. Manapsag, az en veremet, mar nem a szunyogok, hanem a bankok szivjak. Megjegyzem, a szunyogok embersegesebbek.


 

Nemsokára 14-e!!


----------



## Margit (2006 November 9)

black sheep írta:


> Bele kell nyugodni. Ez bizony a korral jar! Vagy a nalunk levö idösödö
> ferfiak receptje, fiatal baratnö, aki megfiatalit öket.


 
A fiatal baratnö es a bankok közt nem sok a külömbseg itt is ott is a penztarca vastagsaga szamit


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 9)

Akkor ne panaszkodj, hogy itt ott faj!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

Én a reklámoktól mászom a falra. Olyan hangosan ordít a filmek szünetében, hogy felriadok legédesebb álmomból, pont amikor a legszebbet álmodnám. A bárgyú szövegeket már meg sem érdemes említeni.Na meg a kéjes hangot, amivel a cipőpasztát ránk akarják tukmálni.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 13)

Engem mar azota zavar ez, amiota kijottem Kanadaba.
Surun elofordul ez a kerdes- Where did you come from?
Amire a valaszom- I came from Hungary (szepen hangsulyozva)
Erre felkialt a kerdo- Oh, so you hungry he-he-he
 Tudom, hogy csak trefalkozik az ember, de valamilyen oknal fogva tul surun hallom ezt a megjegyzest. En udvarias alkat vagyok es megprobalok legalabb mosolyogni, de mar nem megy. Lehet hogy csak En vonzom az ilyen beszolasokat, nem tudom


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 13)

Nem csak Te vonzod.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 13)

Edit, legközelebb mond meg, hogy tényleg "hungry" vagy és azért jöttél ide, mert otthon már nem szabad emberhust enni.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 13)

Judith írta:


> Edit, legközelebb mond meg, hogy tényleg "hungry" vagy és azért jöttél ide, mert otthon már nem szabad emberhust enni.


 
Ez jo tetszik, csak az a baj, hogy ezt a trefat meg O nem fogna fel, ertetlenkedne mint a szamar.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 13)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> ... Where did you come from?
> Amire a valaszom- I came from Hungary (szepen hangsulyozva)...


Mond azt, hogy from Budapest, így maximum Bukaresttel keverik össze...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 13)

Pixi írta:


> Mond azt, hogy from Budapest, így maximum Bukaresttel keverik össze...


 
Na, ezt ki fogom probalni.
Habar Miskolcrol jottem, de itt meg van Budapest-park is.
Talan erre kattanni fog az agyuk.


----------



## oma (2006 November 13)

Pixi írta:


> Mond azt, hogy from Budapest, így maximum Bukaresttel keverik össze...



kb. 90 %-uk, holtbiztosan összekeveri! 

Szabad überelni? Vagy inkább analogizálni?
Ha azt találom mondani: "from Transylvania", arra "Oh, yeh, Dracula!" - jön a boldog felelet. (ne mit tudok!) De hogy az Romániában van, azt már nagyon kevesen tudják. Azt pedig, hogy ott magyarok is élnek, na az magas iskola nekik. De mit is várnánk? Dehogy is várhatnánk tölük ilyesmit! Komolyan. Sokkal közelebbiek sem mind tudják.


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

oma írta:


> kb. 90 %-uk, holtbiztosan összekeveri!
> 
> Szabad überelni? Vagy inkább analogizálni?
> Ha azt találom mondani: "from Transylvania", arra "Oh, yeh, Dracula!" - jön a boldog felelet. (ne mit tudok!) De hogy az Romániában van, azt már nagyon kesen tudják. Azt pedig, hogy ott magyarok is élnek, na az magas iskola nekik. De mit is várnánk? Dehogy is várhatnánk tölük ilyesmit! Komolyan. Sokkal közelebbiek sem mind tudják.


haha Oma ezt en is végig csinaltam , a Biroságon a Bevandorlasi hivatalnal; kiselöadást kellett tarsak hogy mi is a helyzett ott es en Hungarian vagyok es en mindig kijavittatam veluk nationality Magyar,Es hadd ne mondjam Dracularol itt hallottam elöször .es akkor hittem el elösször hogy ezek tenyleg igy gondolják , mikor voltam egy "Belived or not EMLEKMUZEUM SZERüSéGBEN vagy lahogy igy hivtak valahol van képem is rola 
ma mar ha azt mondom Transilvania nem is gondolnak Europara    hanem egy masik államra
Ugyhogy Edith ne is mergelödj elöbb utobb elmulik, de Tuti HOGY OSSZEKERIK Budapestet ;Bukarestettel, szezont a fazonnal


----------



## oma (2006 November 13)

Bizony!  Tartok közben én is egyperces történelem órákat.. De én csakugyan csak azt nem értem, hogy miért inkább csak a rossz ragadós? Mert irt valaki egy Dracula könyvet, vannak a Dracula filmek, söt most Halloweenkor Dracula kosztümmel vonulni sikkes volt!


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

oma írta:


> Bizony!  Tartok közben én is egyperces történelem órákat.. De én csakugyan csak azt nem értem, hogy miért inkább csak a rossz ragadós? Mert irt valaki egy Dracula könyvet, vannak a Dracula filmek, söt most Halloweenkor Dracula kosztümmel vonulni sikkes volt!


mert a hülyesség ragájosabb mint az igazssag vagy a történelem ahhoz tanulni is kéne  Buta népnek mindent be lehet adni , csak tálallni kell tudni hogy mikor és hol


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 13)

Egy masik gondolat.
Nem eleg, hogy viccel velem, de a vegen meg balfeknek is nez, mert ez is elofordult mar velem (nem tulzok!!), hogy azt hitte, ha Magyarorszagrol jottem, akkor A kornyezo orszagok nyelvet is beszelem.Ugy kepzelte, hogy 1 nyelven beszelunk csak a(dialect-tajszolas) valtozik orszagonkent. :shock:


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Egy masik gondolat.
> Nem eleg, hogy viccel velem, de a vegen meg balfeknek is nez, mert ez is elofordult mar velem (nem tulzok!!), hogy azt hitte, ha Magyarorszagrol jottem, akkor A kornyezo orszagok nyelvet is beszelem.Ugy kepzelte, hogy 1 nyelven beszelunk csak a(dialect-tajszolas) valtozik orszagonkent. :shock:


na akkor kerdezd meg hogy talán ö beszéli mind azt a nyelvet ami Canadaban hivalaos? VAGY VOLT , mivel tudni levö hogy sokan csak a frabciat beszélik a másik fele meg angolt és egyik se szivesen akarja a masikat megtanulni


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 13)

kincsem írta:


> na akkor kerdezd meg hogy talán ö beszéli mind azt a nyelvet ami Canadaban hivalaos? VAGY VOLT , mivel tudni levö hogy sokan csak a frabciat beszélik a másik fele meg angolt és egyik se szivesen akarja a masikat megtanulni


 
Igy igaz


----------



## szilvia74 (2006 December 31)

Mi bosszant? Pl. hogy tegnap 1 órát vártunk a csomagokra a reptéren ... előtte meg 40 percet ültünk a gépen, mert a "kapu" eltört és másikhoz kellett gördülni! És ez mind hajnalban ...


----------



## Andy5 (2007 Január 2)

Az bosszant,hogy nem találom a barátaimat....Vissza jövök a gödör széléről,és nincs senki....


----------



## Spanky (2007 Január 2)

Andy5 írta:


> Az bosszant,hogy nem találom a barátaimat....Vissza jövök a gödör széléről,és nincs senki....



Boldog Uj evet Andy


----------



## rlaci3 (2007 Január 2)

Az apróságokra nem mindig érdemes odafigyelni


----------



## Salibaba (2007 Január 30)

az bosszant, hogy a gyerekeim felnőnek


----------



## ceila (2007 Február 3)

Sziasztok! Ez mitől bolondok háza?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 4)

ceila írta:


> Sziasztok! Ez mitől bolondok háza?


 
Mert bolondság apró dolgokon bosszankodni... :4:


----------



## Kati1 (2007 Február 4)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Mert bolondság apró dolgokon bosszankodni... :4:


En is ugy erzem,hogy igazad van.


----------



## Zefir (2007 Február 7)

*habzik a szám....*

 Ááááááááá, grrrrrrrrrrrr.... a fene egye meg a CÉGet, miért kell háromszor kifacsarniuk??? Én meg miért hagyom???? Áááááá, elegem van.


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

A komoly dolgokon már nem is nagyon bosszankodunk!


----------



## Spanky (2007 Február 8)

Azon boszankodtam, hogy eloszor volt itt, hogy valaki atakart verni 2 dollaral. 
Nem is az boszantott, hogy elveszithettem 2 dollart, hanem az hogy egy ***va kigyobuvolo emigrans anyira hulyenek nezett, hogy azt gondolta, hogy az o minimum oraberes eszevel attud engem ****ni.   :shock:


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 8)

Képzeld, mit éreznél, ha sikerült volna neki... Röhögj egyet és kész. Ma se jött neki össze a másfél deci tömény.


----------



## gabcó (2007 Február 28)

Már több, mint két hete fáj a fogam, kezd nagyon elegem lenni. Nem adják olyan könnyen a bölcsességet, úgy tűnik. Ezelőtt mindig csak egy kicsit fájt és egy nap után abbahagyta... De most?! Zsibbad a fél arcom! Mikor nő már ki végre? Segítség, szabadítson meg már valaki! a fogorvos nem tett vele semmit, csak felírt egy adag fájdalomcsillapítót! Bedugta a fejemet a homokba, a fájdalomcsillapítótól azt hiszem, nem fog kiegyenesedni és a rendes módon kinőni a helyéről. (((


----------



## Heltyű (2007 Március 5)

Nekem vízszintesen nőtt Úgyhogy ahogy kinőtt, ki is húzták azt mondta a doki, túl keskeny az arcom ennyi foghoz


----------



## berobika (2007 Március 8)

platon írta:


> Szóval lejmolnak?
> Úton útfélen szokás itt is. Szervezetten, tervezetten. Adjatok nekik! (a szemük alá) aki meg egyenruhás is vegyétek meg kilóra kaphatók.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## berobika (2007 Március 8)

Spanky írta:


> Azon boszankodtam, hogy eloszor volt itt, hogy valaki atakart verni 2 dollaral.
> Nem is az boszantott, hogy elveszithettem 2 dollart, hanem az hogy egy ***va kigyobuvolo emigrans anyira hulyenek nezett, hogy azt gondolta, hogy az o minimum oraberes eszevel attud engem ****ni.   :shock:


 
Remélem az idióták a tulsó oldalon vannak!


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Március 9)

A hátamon feláll a szőr, mikor sorban állok a pénztár előtt, és a mögöttem levő személy olyan közel jön, hogy a tarkómon érzem a leheletét. 
(Ha 1 lépéssel hátrébb áll, akkor is ugyan akkor ér a pénztárhoz, mint így.)


----------



## hontalan (2007 Március 9)

Kate25 írta:


> A hátamon feláll a szőr, mikor sorban állok a pénztár előtt, és a mögöttem levő személy olyan közel jön, hogy a tarkómon érzem a leheletét.
> (Ha 1 lépéssel hátrébb áll, akkor is ugyan akkor ér a pénztárhoz, mint így.)


A lányon most olyan pólokat hord, amin valamilyen vicces szöveg van.
pl" Ne is gondolj rá!
" Álmaim hercege kerstetik"

Talán felírhatnád a hátadra"Mérgezö 3 lépes távolságot tartson!"


----------



## útkereső (2007 Március 9)

hontalan írta:


> A lányon most olyan pólokat hord, amin valamilyen vicces szöveg van.
> pl" Ne is gondolj rá!
> " Álmaim hercege kerstetik"
> 
> Talán felírhatnád a hátadra"Mérgezö 3 lépes távolságot tartson!"


Ötlet: Mint az autók hátulján is olvasható, csak jóval kisebb betűkkel.
" Ha ezt el tudod olvasni, túl közel jöttél "

.


----------



## foonix (2007 Március 9)

lepj tul


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Március 9)

Kedves Hontalan és Útkereső! Köszi szépen, nem is rossz ötlet. Csak akkor van baj, ha rövid látó, és éppen azért jön közel, hogy elolvassa


----------



## hjaniko (2007 Március 20)

Engem pl. az bosszant, hogy sokszor ugyanazt az üzenetet itt kétszer látom! Esetleg más neve alatt! Vagy tudjam be ezt a kései időnek...(éjfélt ütött épp...)
Remélem, nem hasadozik a tudatom...


----------



## y010874 (2007 Március 24)

*bosszant*

engem az boszant, hogy az autóm összetört elejét mér 1 év nem tudom megcsináltatni


----------



## Oscar (2007 Március 26)

Én is így jártam, összetört a Mazdám bal eleje tavaly összel. Már azt gondoltam, eladom, úgy ahogy van. De hát 5 és 50 ezer Ft közötti összegeket ajánlottak eddig :-( Pont 60 e Ft-ba került rá a 4 gumi  Na, ez is Mo.


----------



## Oscar (2007 Március 26)

Megcsináltatni én tulajdonképpen nem is akarom. Szegény 1993-as :-(


----------



## orflex (2007 Április 4)

mindenkinek, aki az autoját siratja: Kórházban van a férjem rákos daganattal, és szintén valahol valaki gyonyoruen lehúzta a kocsirol a metálfényt. Én úgy gondolom, hogy semmilyen fizikai érték nem tudna most úgy megorvendeztetni, mint férjem egészsége. Ne bosszankodjatok, mert azzal csak magatoknak ártotok. Puszi minden busuló aggódo és bosszankodó emberkének.


----------



## balsors (2007 Április 4)

orflex írta:


> mindenkinek, aki az autoját siratja: Kórházban van a férjem rákos daganattal, és szintén valahol valaki gyonyoruen lehúzta a kocsirol a metálfényt. Én úgy gondolom, hogy semmilyen fizikai érték nem tudna most úgy megorvendeztetni, mint férjem egészsége. Ne bosszankodjatok, mert azzal csak magatoknak ártotok. Puszi minden busuló aggódo és bosszankodó emberkének.


Igy ismeretlenül is kivánok jobbulást a férjednek! Neked pedig nagy erőt és kitartást kivánok!
hmm... engem nagyon bosszant a 28 éves lányomat , özvegyen és szomoruan látni! Nem beszélve a 3 éves árva kisunokámról! sőt , ez már a bosszantás fogalmát is túlszárnyalja... szóval szomorú vagyok! és nem boszantott!


----------



## Forex (2007 Április 9)

Ami engem bosszant de nagyon. Magyarországon az egyik TV adásban, a címét meg nem mondom már de Juszt Laci vezette a műsort, volt szó arról,
hogy egy sikeres cég mennyire megszedte magát 1 év alatt az online
tudakozó szolgáltatásával. Egy év alatt kb. 800 milliót HUF összeget szedett
össze. Oké ez nem olyan rossz pénz, hiszen havi leosztásban 66, 67 millió HUF. De ezen műsor hallatára annyira megszaporodtak ezek az online tudakozó rendszerek, hogy az nem igaz. Zaklatják az embereket telefonon,
az ügyfélszerzés érdekében, pedig ha valakinek van egy kis esze akkor tudhatja, hogy egy ilyen online szakmai tudakozótól, úgy ahogyan az igazi fizikailag megfogható szakmai tudakozótól sem várhat szinte semmit. Hogy térülhet meg a befektetés? Még ha a bekerülés nem is kerül sokba, akkor
is a legkisebb tudakozó is szerintem kb. 1000 oldalas. Mennyi az esély arra,
hogy egy ezer oldalas tudakozóban, amely tele van szakmai linkekkel, bárkinek az oldala is megtalálható legyen? SZVSZ nagyon de nagyon kicsi az esélye annak, hogy bárki is az oldalunkra / szolgáltatásunkra akadjon. S ha ezt figyelembe vesszük akkor az agresszív telefonos ügyfélszerzésük nagyon idegesítően hat. Én pl. unom, hogy napjába tízszer megcsörrentenek.

--
Pénzügyi tanácsadás


----------



## Morningglory (2007 Április 11)

Bosszant a sok, tudatlan, buta, önző ember.


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

Apróságok, amik bosszantanak?


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

Van egypár....pl. a kisebbségre miért nem vonatkopznak azoka törvények amik ránk?


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

Én nem utálom őket...csak nem bírom az igazságtalanságot!


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

Engem nem bosszant semmi.


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 16)

Az anyósom sikeresen megöntözte a virágok helyett a számítógép billenytyüzetét. Szegénykém felmondta a szolgálatot.Csipog meg azt ír amit akar.
Jól kezdödik a hetem.


----------



## Josch (2007 Április 16)

Ne vedd annyira zokon! Tanulj inkább belöle, hogy egy szép napon Te ne legyél úgy, mint az anyósod. Ha azt ír, amit akar, kipróbálnám, lehet, hogy valami érdekes jön ki abból! Ha meg holnap ujat veszel, az se annyira drága. Inkább nevess rajta - jobb mint sirni!
Üdv Josch


----------



## Brigicó (2007 Április 16)

Engem az bosszantott, ha az emberek felszínes dolgokból ítélnek. De aztán rájöttem, hogy röhögni kell rajta. Irodaházban dolgozom, ahol az öltönyös, laptopos, menő autós hülyék lekezelően bánnak az alkalmazottaikkal. A valóság: albérlet, az autó csak szolgálati, a laptop céges, hat napot dolgoznak, a túlóra általános. Nekem nincs jogsim (a tömegközlekedés gyorsabb és nem befolyásol a dugó), a laptop a sajátom, heti négy napot dolgozom, nincs túlóra, és a hétvége mindig szabad. Innentől kezdve nem töltöm az időmet bosszankodással! )


----------



## Sarasvati (2007 Április 16)

Engem ma az bosszant, hogy amig nincs meg a 20 hozzasolasom, minden hozzaszolasomra azt hiszik, csak azert van hogy meglegyen a 20... Ugyhogy abba a topicba mar nem merek irni ami miatt regeltem magam. Elhataroztam, hogy van itt eleg topic, ahova ha hozzaszolok 1et1et akkor fel sem tunik, hogy megvan a husz... de ez meg a hulye lelkemnek nem felel meg. Ugyhogy lehet, hogy nem itt fogom elkezdeni az aktiv forumozast...
de lehet ha nem hajnal 3lenne es sutne a nap szebbnek latnam a vilagot. De most sotet van es nagy az egom.


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

az előző 17. 
ez lessz a 18 már unom


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

már megyek is. 
sziaasztok


----------



## paladi (2007 Április 21)

és hol vannak az én hozzászólásaim?


----------



## viki999 (2007 Április 24)

engem az zavar hogyha nagy a zaj véletlenül én is szoktam kiabálni de meghallom magam és zavar!


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 24)

Josch írta:


> Ne vedd annyira zokon! Tanulj inkább belöle, hogy egy szép napon Te ne legyél úgy, mint az anyósod. Ha azt ír, amit akar, kipróbálnám, lehet, hogy valami érdekes jön ki abból! Ha meg holnap ujat veszel, az se annyira drága. Inkább nevess rajta - jobb mint sirni!
> Üdv Josch


Igazán kedves vagy. Igyekszem a dolgok vicces oldalát látni.
Éppen tegnap megint valami történt. Az uszomedencét most csináltattuk
és a betonozás miatt feltöltötték vízzel, ami a hosszu várokozásidö miatt,
elkezdett zöldülni.
Természetesen nekem kellet kisurolni. Csupán 3 órán keresztül tartott.
Férjem és a lányom néha leellnörizték, hogy mennyire jutottam.
Mosolyogva tisztogattam és dícsértem magam. Kellett neked medence.


----------



## Gombyka (2007 Április 24)

Engem csak az idegesít, hogy 10 évente egyszer megyek orvoshoz, de akkor is hiába kérek időpontot, akkor is ott ülök minimum fél órát várakozással eltöltve. Utálok várni... Istenem, adj türelmet..., de most azonnal!


----------



## Centaury (2007 Április 25)

Reggelente van egy pöcsfej a buszon, aki egyedül ül 2 ülésen, nem kövér vagy ilyemi, a belső széken a táskája pihen. De akármilyen tömött a busz ő akkor is úgy ül. Azon gondolkodtam, hogy egyszer betuszakodok oda azzal hogy "szabad?", persze válaszra nem várok. Valójában ezt minden reggelel kéne játszani vele. És amikor a seggem a feje vonalában van tán kéne még egyet fingani is. Vagy csak rúgjam fejbe? Nem tudom, de még az ábrázata is elég tenyérbe mászó.


----------



## Centaury (2007 Április 25)

Vagy van olyan élményetek hogy a tömegközlekedésen mellétek ül egy fószer és félpercenként szívogatja az orrát. Na attól már volt, hogy majdnem elhánytam magam. Kicsit enyhébb foka amikor valaki csak a fogát szívogatja, de az is undorító. Ilyenkor mindíg ez jut eszembe: "Mi a f*szt keresek én itt?"


----------



## balsors (2007 Április 28)

Centaury írta:


> Reggelente van egy pöcsfej a buszon, aki egyedül ül 2 ülésen, nem kövér vagy ilyemi, a belső széken a táskája pihen. De akármilyen tömött a busz ő akkor is úgy ül. Azon gondolkodtam, hogy egyszer betuszakodok oda azzal hogy "szabad?", persze válaszra nem várok. Valójában ezt minden reggelel kéne játszani vele. És amikor a seggem a feje vonalában van tán kéne még egyet fingani is. Vagy csak rúgjam fejbe? Nem tudom, de még az ábrázata is elég tenyérbe mászó.


Szia! Igazad van és jó 5letnek tartom! Egyszer próbáld me! Szerintem nem fogja máskor megcsinálni, hogy a táskáját pihentesse! Sőt! Le so fog merni ülni , hanem a busz végében fog megállni!)


----------



## marcsiptoth (2007 Április 29)

Sziasztok
„Nincs az a nehézség, amelyet a szeretet le ne győzne.
Nincs az a betegség, amelyet a szeretet meg ne gyógyítana.
Nincs az az ajtó, amelyet a szeretet fel ne nyitna.
Nincs az a szakadék, melyet a szeretet át ne hidalna.
Sem bűn ,amelyet elég szeretettel ne lehetne jóvátenni.
Nem számít milyen mélyen gyökerezik a gond.
Milyen reménytelenek a kilátások.
Milyen kusza a zűrzavar.
Milyen nagy a hiba.
A helyesen értelmezett szeretet mindent megold.
S ha elég erős benned a szeretet,
te leszel a világ legboldogabb és legerősebb embere.”


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Április 29)

hontalan írta:


> Az anyósom sikeresen megöntözte a virágok helyett a számítógép billenytyüzetét. Szegénykém felmondta a szolgálatot.Csipog meg azt ír amit akar.
> Jól kezdödik a hetem.


Ne bosszankodj, Hontalan! Még az is előfordulhat, hogy kivirágzik a billentyűzeted! Akkor meg a fél város ott fog tolongani nálatok, hogy láthassa


----------



## hontalan (2007 Április 30)

Kate25 írta:


> Ne bosszankodj, Hontalan! Még az is előfordulhat, hogy kivirágzik a billentyűzeted! Akkor meg a fél város ott fog tolongani nálatok, hogy láthassa


Bizony csoda lenne.De már annak is örülnék, ha végre az összes munkás elkészülne és végre a kertet ültethetném be virágokkal. :11:


----------



## cola (2007 Április 30)

Engem az bosszant kicsit, hogy a meteorológus ha jó időt mond akkor biztos, hogy fuj a szél vagy esik az eső. Ha rossz időt mond, akkor meg süt a nap. Miért nem az ellenkezőjét mondják, akkor talán el is találnák.


----------



## hontalan (2007 Május 8)

4 mm-rel kisebb az üvegfal, a tv-k nincsenek itt, a mozgássérült wc-ben
a mosdó túl nagy ( akrobatának kellene lennie, hogy megközelíteni tudja a wc-t). Meg zuhog az esö.


----------



## béqcika (2007 Május 8)

Ugyan észre vette-e valaki, hogy a régen 2dl tejföl most hány dl? Vagy a kefír stb...? Na engem egy kicsit bosszant. Ugyanis a recept leírása szerint 2 dl kellett a sütibe namármost az valamikor 1 pohár volt. Hát igen burkolt áremelés a súly le az ár fel.


----------



## okikaaaaa (2007 Május 13)

Engem a pesszimista emberek idegesítenek!De nagyon,nagyon,nagyon!


----------



## levana (2007 Május 24)

Engem az bosszant ha az internet kapcsolat pont akkor szakad meg mikor mar 99 %-ot letoltotem.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 24)

Engem a "troll"-ok...


----------



## levana (2007 Május 24)

meg ha kifut a tej ha nem nezem, de ha mellette vagyok egy vegtelenseg mig főni kezd


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 24)

Ne aggódj, én tegnap már másodjára égettem el egy fazekat az esti főzés-netezés-olvasás hármas során...


----------



## joszix (2007 Június 13)

Ma tankolni szerettem volna, a benzinkúton áramszünet volt....................elmentem a szomszéd kisvárosba, hogy majd ott................s mit ád Isten :ÁRAMSZÜNET! Hát 1 napra ennyi elég is volt!Ezek után imádkoztam, hogy hazaérjek a kevéske benzinnemmel!


----------



## joszix (2007 Június 13)

Ennek örömére még a rendszer is kiléptettett!Megyek aludni!


----------



## bogaras (2007 Június 13)

Itt pl. az bosszant, hogy 
- nem mennek fel kedvenc zeneműveim a komolyzene topikra
- egy topikválasztásnál az utolsó oldalra kattintok, de persze nem oda ugrik
- lelkesen irogatnak néhányan szójátékokba anélkül, hogy tudnák a játékszbályokat 

és különben is eshetne már egy kis hűsítő eső.............


----------



## kukinyo (2007 Június 15)

Engem sok minden bosszant de az eső most is jól jönne


----------



## amitola (2007 Június 16)

Engem az bosszant, hogy ahol élek sajnos nincs tejföl, ami nélkül a magyar ételek nagy része kizárva...


----------



## amitola (2007 Június 16)

Centaury írta:


> Vagy van olyan élményetek hogy a tömegközlekedésen mellétek ül egy fószer és félpercenként szívogatja az orrát. Na attól már volt, hogy majdnem elhánytam magam. Kicsit enyhébb foka amikor valaki csak a fogát szívogatja, de az is undorító. Ilyenkor mindíg ez jut eszembe: "Mi a f*szt keresek én itt?"



Szia!
Van, sokan nem akarják kifújni itt sem az orrukat, én ilyenkor mindig a kezükbe nyomok egy zsebkendőt udvariasan. Ha már a mamájuk nem tanította meg rá őket.


----------



## amitola (2007 Június 16)

balsors írta:


> Szia! Igazad van és jó 5letnek tartom! Egyszer próbáld me! Szerintem nem fogja máskor megcsinálni, hogy a táskáját pihentesse! Sőt! Le so fog merni ülni , hanem a busz végében fog megállni!)



Ez jó ptlet, eszembe sem jutott volna.


----------



## amitola (2007 Június 16)

Valamint bosszant, hogy az albérletben a tulaj olyan sóhar, hogy egy rendes széket sem tudott venni a szobába, ősrégi székeket hagyott irr, mindegyik inog alattam, pedig alig vagyok több, mint 50 kiló. 
Ennek ellenére a háromból egy már szét is esett alattam.


----------



## Mauzes (2007 Június 17)

Az bosszant, ha zoknival egy víztócsába lépek.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Június 21)

Ha a karikara vagott krumplit a serpenyöben nem ugy tudom megforditani, hogy a masik fele is szepen süljön!


----------



## Guinnes (2007 Június 23)

Az bosszant, amikor a félkész omlettet (palacsintát) feldobom a serpenyővel, hogy megfordítsam, és visszaesve félbe hajlik és összeragad.


----------



## marya (2007 Június 23)

az bosszant, ha a lakást rendben hagyon, mire hazaérek nem ismerek rá.


----------



## gutika (2007 Június 24)

Két kezem van (mindkettőben lehet egy egy sör) viszont csak egy szám van hozzá


----------



## black_bird (2007 Június 25)

Bosszant, amikor emberekkel nem lehet a targyhoz tartozoan, erzelmektöl mentesen diszkutalni.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 25)

Bosszant, amikor olyan emberek próbálnak másokról, keményen dolgozokról véleményt alkotni, akik soha nem dolgoztak, csak a szájukat jártatják és ülnek otthon....igen, ez bosszant


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 25)

Engem is sok minden bosszant, ha nem az epulest es eloremenest latom hanem a gancsoskodast ha a negativum akar elharapozni.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Június 26)

Engem az bosszant amikor valaki ir egy nyilvanvalo butasagot es meg tapsolnak is hozza, de aztan eszembe jut amit a lanyom emlekkonyvebe irtam es nem bosszankodom tovabb.

" Jegyezd meg hat magadnak, hogy mit sem er a latszat es minden mas helyebe egyet tudj jol akarcsak,
Jol jegyezd meg magadnak, muvedert ha bolcs szapul kis.sebb szegyen mintha annak a balgak tapsolnak vadul. "


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 26)

Bosszant, hogy egyesek olyan embereket néznek le, akiket nem is ismernek. Ez a legalapvetőbb butaság...és bosszant, hogy ezt sokan nem fogják fel 
És bosszant ma még az is, hogy nincs melegvíz, és hogy sokminden kiderült, és hogy ezután sokkal nagyobb lesz a vízszámlánk


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Június 26)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Bosszant, hogy egyesek olyan embereket néznek le, akiket nem is ismernek. Ez a legalapvetőbb butaság...és bosszant, hogy ezt sokan nem fogják fel
> 
> Pont igy van. Ez engem is bosszant . Koszi Puszedliufo


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 26)

Szívesen Gyöngyi


----------



## ori (2007 Június 27)

bocsi hogy beleszólok, de szerintem csak azt lehet bosszantani aki hagyja magát
én is sokat bosszankodtam már eddiggi életemben, de már nem csinálok ilyen hulyeséget. Rovid az élet ahhoz hogy ilyenekkel foglalkozzak
hajrá szabadság


----------



## ori (2007 Június 27)

Ufóka, kuldjek 1 kanna meleg vizet ??


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 27)

ori írta:


> Ufóka, kuldjek 1 kanna meleg vizet ??


Nem kell, köszike  Az már van...elvileg 

Most leginkább arra vágyom, hogy a sulim valahogy eltűnjön...olyan szervezetlenség van ott, ami azért nonszensz...az ember idegeit és pénztárcáját sem kímélik...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Július 7)

Pletykas emberek egy kicsit zavarnak. De egy kicsit irigylem is azt, hogy sok idejuk van.


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Július 9)

a grimaszok a levélben ,ha a szövegből szándékom ellenére csinál grimaszt,
tudom le lehet tiltan de csak a teljes üzenetből, így akarattal sem tudok berakni grimaszt vagy egyeltalán nincs -vagy bármiből csinál ha azt vezérlő szónak értelmezi:többször használom a kissé szót ebből mindíg repkednek a puszik valahogy jelezni kellene , hogy vezérlőkód következik egyébként szöveg!


----------



## pannácska (2007 Július 9)

Bosszantó, hogy a hozzászólásoknál hiába kattintok az utolsó bejegyzésre, nem azt adja, hanem valahol a közepét és újra kell kattintani, hogy az utolsó bejegyzéshez érjek. Ez miért van így?


----------



## klari (2007 Július 11)

pannácska írta:


> Bosszantó, hogy a hozzászólásoknál hiába kattintok az utolsó bejegyzésre, nem azt adja, hanem valahol a közepét és újra kell kattintani, hogy az utolsó bejegyzéshez érjek. Ez miért van így?


 
E miatt én is nagyon régen panaszkodtam, de úgy tünt, hogy senki nem érti mit mondok. Nekem elég gyakran fordul elő.


----------



## pannácska (2007 Július 11)

klari írta:


> E miatt én is nagyon régen panaszkodtam, de úgy tünt, hogy senki nem érti mit mondok. Nekem elég gyakran fordul elő.



Kedves Klárikám, sajnos a szójátékoknál, de más topicban is rendszeresen ezt tapasztaljuk, van aki már elég mérgesen hangot is adott ennek, akit azzal próbáltam megnyugtatni, hogy ez másnál is így van, nyugi. Ki tudna ezen segíteni?


----------



## ergono (2007 Július 14)

Tegnap az útszélén találtam három kiscicát. Azóta is lelkifurdalésom van, de sajnos nem tudtam velük mit kezdeni.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 14)

Minden idióta engem talál meg mindenhol 
Még szerencse, hogy még így is kissebbségben vannak a normálisokhoz képest


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 19)

Centaury írta:


> Vagy van olyan élményetek hogy a tömegközlekedésen mellétek ül egy fószer és félpercenként szívogatja az orrát. Na attól már volt, hogy majdnem elhánytam magam. Kicsit enyhébb foka amikor valaki csak a fogát szívogatja, de az is undorító. Ilyenkor mindíg ez jut eszembe: "Mi a f*szt keresek én itt?"


Én egy ilyen kolléga miatt nem ebédelek a cégnél, Ő az asztalnál ebéd közben csinálja ezt:


----------



## wertas70 (2007 Július 19)

Helló.
Nekem van egy nagyon közeli -családtagom- 
aki csodákat képes csinálni a leves mellé tálalt csirkeaprólékkal.
Ezért mikor tudom hogy jelen lesz :NINCSEN aprólék.


----------



## Koroknay Bela (2007 Július 19)

wertas70 írta:


> Helló.
> Nekem van egy nagyon közeli -családtagom-
> aki csodákat képes csinálni a leves mellé tálalt csirkeaprólékkal.
> Ezért mikor tudom hogy jelen lesz :NINCSEN aprólék.


Ne is mond! Az anyósom is produkálta magát, de aztán egy csirkeláb elcseszte a fogát, azóta visszafogja magát


----------



## Gabszi (2007 Július 24)

Szevasztok!

Engem nagyon bosszant, ha valakivel találkozok, az első kérdése: - hogy hol dolgozol, meg mennyiért? Ő otthon vakarja a ............., akkor mi köze hozzá, hogy én mit, és mennyért. Ez a kisfalu átka. Különben szeretek itt lakni, és már gyakorlom a kitérő válaszokat.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 24)

Annak nem örülök, hogy minden nap valami új hibt fedezek fel a telefonomban Imádom és nem akarom lecserélni...:cry::cry:


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2007 Július 26)

Utálom,hogy az egyik boltban hiányzik a tusfürdőkböl.Kicsit kiöntenek mindegyikből és van otthon mivel fürdeni.A multkor bútorápolót vettem ami kb félig volt.De mivel az eladó adta em volt képem visszaadni.Ő néz tükörbe.Sajnos kéytelen vagyok oda járni,mert a kedvenc kéztörlömet jó áron csak ott lehet kapni.Azzal nem tud csalni.De mindíg kinyílik a bicska a zsebembe mikor a tusfürdők elött megyek el.


----------



## Pufi (2007 Július 26)

> Utálom,hogy az egyik boltban hiányzik a tusfürdőkböl.Kicsit kiöntenek mindegyikből és van otthon mivel fürdeni.A multkor bútorápolót vettem ami kb félig volt.De mivel az eladó adta em volt képem visszaadni.Ő néz tükörbe.Sajnos kéytelen vagyok oda járni,mert a kedvenc kéztörlömet jó áron csak ott lehet kapni.Azzal nem tud csalni.De mindíg kinyílik a bicska a zsebembe mikor a tusfürdők elött megyek el.


 
Ay ember azt gondolná, hogy az állami üzletek után a magán-tulajdonos erre nagy figyelmet szentel. Na ez az amikor azt gondolom, hogy a kapitalizmusba is bele kell tanulni. Nálatok nincs olyan kapu amelyik mellett azonnal ne nyilna egy kiskapú. Undorito.


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2007 Július 26)

Teljesen egyetértek veled!


----------



## hajlando (2007 Július 26)

Nem kell se uvoltozni, se durvan viselkedni, de szolni kell mindenkeppen.
Kerd meg, reklamalja, mert gyarilag hibas, igy nem serted meg az eladot, de Neked nem fog fel uveggel adni ezutan.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Július 26)

Engem az idegesit, hogy amikor feltoltok 20 kepet, csatolas rendben, mikor el akarom kuldeni, akkor eltunik az egesz, kezdehetem elorol.
Ha vegre sikerul, akkor a moderator bedobja a regisztralt tagnak kell lenned szoveget barhova, ezzel osszedobalja a gondosan osszevalogatott kepeimet, vegeredmeny egy ossze-visszasag.
Mit szolnatok ha verset tesztek fel es a versorokat felcserelgetnek? Nektek tetszene?


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2007 Július 26)

Biztos nem tetszene.
Igazad van erre nem is gondoltam,hogy azt mondjam gyári hibás.Kösz a tippet.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Július 26)

Gabszi írta:


> Szevasztok!
> 
> Engem nagyon bosszant, ha valakivel találkozok, az első kérdése: - hogy hol dolgozol, meg mennyiért?


 
Ez tenyleg neveletlenseg.
Kinek mi koze ahoz, hogy menyit keresel


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Július 26)

Spanky írta:


> Ez tenyleg neveletlenseg.
> Kinek mi koze ahoz, hogy menyit keresel


 
Téged nem bosszant semmi Mr?


----------



## szofi5 (2007 Augusztus 2)

Hogy a garanciális beépitett dolgokra hónapokat kell várni, hogy a szervíz végre eljöjjön.


----------



## Mrhacker (2007 Augusztus 5)

Engem például nagyon tud bosszantani, ha elfelejtek elmenteni egy dokumentumot, amin már egy jó ideje dolgozok, és mire elmenteném elmegy az áram, és mire visszajön, már nem tudom elmenteni a változtatásokat, odavan az egész addigi munkám.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 5)

Engem az bosszant, hogy az elet nem tokeletes es meg csak nem is viccelek.


----------



## hontalan (2007 Augusztus 5)

Infinity írta:


> Engem az bosszant, hogy az elet nem tokeletes es meg csak nem is viccelek.


Szerinted jó lenne, ha minden tökéletes lenne?
Akkor robotok lennénk. Igy sokkal viccesebb.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 5)

Hogy egyes embereknek beszélhet az ember...olyanok mint a meszes...csak mennek az idiótaságaik után. Aztán amikor észbekapnak, hogy "hoppá, de hüle vagyok", akkor még a másikat bacarintják le 
Élljenek a kutyusok!


----------



## Mrhacker (2007 Augusztus 5)

Az is bosszant, hogy van olyan orvos, aki meg se vizsgál, és közli, hogy nincs is semmi bajod. Én tudom mit érzek, nem az orvos.


----------



## Sandybaby (2007 Augusztus 5)

Engem rettenetesen tud bosszanatni az ápolatlanság. Sok-sok emberrel találkozom nap, mint nap és egyre többször tapasztalom, hogy az emberek ápolatlanok. Bár nem is igazán az ápolatlanság a baj, hanem az, hogy én nehezen viselem, ha el kell viselnem a szagát. Nekem forog a gyomrom, ha olyan emberrel kell beszélgetnem, aki aznap nem mosott fogat, esetleg izzadtság szagú, szívja az orrát...stb. Lehet, hogy csak az orrommal van a baj? Nagyon érzékeny lenne? De engem akkor is bosszant...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 5)

Engem jobban idegesítenek az olyan emberek, akik totál buták 
Minden nap összefutok 1-2 ilyen példánnyal...de hála égnek, vannak, akik ellensúlyozzák ez egyre negatívabb véleményem az emberek többségéről 

Sandy, azért Téged se irigyellek


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 5)

Sandybaby írta:


> Engem rettenetesen tud bosszanatni az ápolatlanság. Sok-sok emberrel találkozom nap, mint nap és egyre többször tapasztalom, hogy az emberek ápolatlanok. Bár nem is igazán az ápolatlanság a baj, hanem az, hogy én nehezen viselem, ha el kell viselnem a szagát. Nekem forog a gyomrom, ha olyan emberrel kell beszélgetnem, aki aznap nem mosott fogat, esetleg izzadtság szagú, szívja az orrát...stb. Lehet, hogy csak az orrommal van a baj? Nagyon érzékeny lenne? De engem akkor is bosszant...




pár századdal ezelőtt teljesen normális volt az "emberszag"
szerencse, nem akkor éltél!!!


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 5)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Engem jobban idegesítenek az olyan emberek, akik totál buták
> Minden nap összefutok 1-2 ilyen példánnyal...





de van a társadalomnak szüksége ilyen emberekre is
sok hülyeségre csak így akad vevő 
aztán meg, nagyon nem is tehetnek ellene....az nekük a normál állapot
IQ ? 

talán egy vicc:

A rendőröknek IQ tesztet kell elvégezniük. Az éppen kijövő rendőrtől érdeklődik a soron következő:
-Na, hogy ment?
-Remekül!!! Hál' Istennek negatív lett!


----------



## illen (2007 Augusztus 11)

puszedliufo 
orulj neki hogy teremtettek ilyen naiv emberek is mert kulonmen te sem lehetnel olyan NAGYKIRALY
akik a magasba emelnek teged,
javaslom tobb naiv embert gyujts magad kore


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

illen írta:


> puszedliufo
> orulj neki hogy teremtettek ilyen naiv emberek is mert kulonmen te sem lehetnel olyan NAGYKIRALY akik a magasba emelnek teged, javaslom tobb naiv embert gyujts magad kore


 
Kedves Illen,

Itt inkabb arrol volt szo, hogy a Pusszedli akozben irta be azokat a megjegyzeseket feljebb, amikor a masik temaban a "segitokeszsegerol" akart engem meggyozni, de hat mivel en ezeket - hivjuk finoman, nem tul okos gondolatokat - mar akkor is olvastam , igy aztan nem is volt vele nagy sikere. :-D 
Ennyit a naivitasrol.:-D Persze az ilyen parlagi stilust jobb elvesziteni, mert ez ma mar egyszeruen sehol nem eleg. :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 26)

Mivel kifutottam az idobol elintezni valamit, orommel lattam , hogy van "Express " lehetoseg is. Rakattintok es itt a reszletes eligazitas !   

*普通、速遞及簽收服務有什麽分別？ 及簽收服務有什麽分別？ *


本公司所有產品是經加拿大郵局運送，而大部份訂單會在下一個工作天寄出 

普通郵務是包含加拿大郵局的加速服務而可以保証兩星期內送貨上門及為您提供追踪號碼
速遞郵務是保証四個工作天內送貨上門及為您提供追踪號碼
簽收服務是需要客人在府上或到郵政分局簽收郵包。若本公司使用此服務去運送大型產品，客人是無須額外付款。運送時間則視乎採用那種郵政服務(普通或速遞)
關閉視窗
Hat az nem lesz nagyon "Express" amig ezt megertem.


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 Augusztus 26)

Talán igaza van a kérdezőnek, mert a magyarok nagyon szeretnek kapni. És szeretnek adni is, csak nem a sajátjukból. Ugyanakkor sosem kapnak, mert a másikét is alapból a magukénak tekintik, és amikor adnak ebből a bizonyos "közösből", úgy érzik, a sajátjukból adtak és büszkék magukra, meg persze bántja őket, hogy már megint kevesebb van nekik... De vannak még, akik szívből adnak, és a semmiből is igazi értéket varázsolnak.


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 Augusztus 26)

Calvan írta:


> Sziasztok
> Bosszant, hogy M.o.-on a zebrán gyalogosként gyakorlatilag nincsen elsőbbségem. Ez az
> apróság már régen bosszant, így sokszor már nem is apróságnak fogom fel.



Vajon egy év alatt változott a helyzet? Szerintem, ha a zebrán vagy, megadják az elsőbbséget. - csak előtte tudj lelépni a járdáról.  Itt, falun, viszonylag előzékenyek az emberek, de azért észrevenni, ki jött a fővárosból.  Igaz, Budapesten másként megy az élet... más világ.


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 27)

Engem a mai napokban az bosszant, hogy mar nincs tisztelettudas a mai gyerekek tobbsegeben. Nincs meg bennuk az illem tudasa es a szuleikkel, rokonaikkal is egyre szemtelenebbul kommunikalnak. Osztalytarsaikkal es barataikkal szemben is csak akkor szamitanak valakinek, ha minnel durvabban es minnel kozonsegesebben beszelgethetnek. Nem es nem ertem mikor es miert fajult el a helyzet igy. Hogyan lehetne ezt megakadalyozni?Dobbenten allok a helyzet elott es csak morgolodom.


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 27)

Igy vegigolvasva van egy olyan erzesem, hogy rossz helyre irtam hozzaszolasomat, mert nem is tunik ez a helyzet aprosagnak. Legalabb is nem az en szememben. De hat bosszant, ugyhogy felig-meddig helyen van most itt ahova leirtam.


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 Augusztus 27)

krisztina1979 írta:


> Engem a mai napokban az bosszant, hogy mar nincs tisztelettudas a mai gyerekek tobbsegeben. Nincs meg bennuk az illem tudasa es a szuleikkel, rokonaikkal is egyre szemtelenebbul kommunikalnak. Osztalytarsaikkal es barataikkal szemben is csak akkor szamitanak valakinek, ha minnel durvabban es minnel kozonsegesebben beszelgethetnek. Nem es nem ertem mikor es miert fajult el a helyzet igy. Hogyan lehetne ezt megakadalyozni?Dobbenten allok a helyzet elott es csak morgolodom.



Ennek talán az az egyik oka, hogy a tömeggyártás általi, lelketlen szemét vesz körül minket. Régen minden, ami az emberek tulajdonában volt, érték volt, mert - akár ők maguk, akár egy mester - sokat dolgoztak rajta, így a tárgy egyfajta energiát kapott, és a tárgy készítője is fontos tudással gazdagodott. Természetesen nem pont ez a lényeg, hanem azok a változások a világban, amik ehhez kapcsolódnak és szellemükben ezt tükrözik. Alább adtuk a pénz miatt, és nehéz úgy tiszteletre nevelni, ha nekünk sincs semmink, amit tisztelhetnénk magunkban és a világunkban. Szerintem mindenki tudja, mit kellene tenni, hogy a helyzet jobbra forduljon.


----------



## myszty (2007 Augusztus 27)

krisztina1979 írta:


> Engem a mai napokban az bosszant, hogy mar nincs tisztelettudas a mai gyerekek tobbsegeben. Nincs meg bennuk az illem tudasa es a szuleikkel, rokonaikkal is egyre szemtelenebbul kommunikalnak. Osztalytarsaikkal es barataikkal szemben is csak akkor szamitanak valakinek, ha minnel durvabban es minnel kozonsegesebben beszelgethetnek. Nem es nem ertem mikor es miert fajult el a helyzet igy. Hogyan lehetne ezt megakadalyozni?Dobbenten allok a helyzet elott es csak morgolodom.



*Kedves Krisztina!
Sajnos ez igaz.Én pedagógusként dolgozom és elég nagy tapasztalattal rendelkezem.
A gyerekek azt tanulják meg amit a környezetükben látnak,tapasztalnak.A szülők többsége rohan,hajtja a pénzt.
Hiányoznak a napi beszélgetések, a szeretet az egymásra figyelés.
Az iskolában sem mindig valósul meg a "nevelés"-sok kolléga csupán a tananyagot adja le.
De azt gondolom, ha pozitívan állunk a gyerekekhez,kellő szeretettel, odafigyeléssel -és partnernek tekintjük őket, akkor változnak-ha nem is egyik napról a másikra.
Rajtunk múlik!*


----------



## Signora (2007 Szeptember 4)

Ausztriában egy kisebb Spar üzletben álltam a pénztárhoz sorba. Sokan voltunk... Megnyitották a másik pénztárat is. Mi történt? Aki ebben a sorban 2., 3., 4., 5., volt...az ment át oda elsőnek..másodiknak és így tovább. Hiszen ők már végig állták egyszer a sort. Senkinek nem jutott eszébe hátulról előre rohanni, félrelökve mindenkit, ahogy...pl itthon szokás Na! Ez bosszant! Hogy mindig találok olyat, amiben még nem tudjuk, hogy hogy is kellene......


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Szeptember 4)

Engem az bosszant, hogy az emberek féltékenyek 
Nem fejtem ki, ennyi  Biztos mindenki találkozott már az érzéshez kapcsolódó reakciókkal, akár szerelemről, akár kedveltségről, vagy bármi másról van szó


----------



## pihike (2007 Szeptember 4)

Engem azzal tudnak felbosszantani, ha értetlenkednek...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Szeptember 4)

illen írta:


> puszedliufo
> orulj neki hogy teremtettek ilyen naiv emberek is mert kulonmen te sem lehetnel olyan NAGYKIRALY
> akik a magasba emelnek teged,
> javaslom tobb naiv embert gyujts magad kore


Köszi az ötletet Majd igyekszem továbbra is jóindulatú, kedves emberekkel körülvenni magam, mint eddig 
Neked is jó próbálkozást!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Szeptember 4)

pihike írta:


> Engem azzal tudnak felbosszantani, ha értetlenkednek...


Igen  Vagy direkt félreértenek
De ne bosszankodj, szerintem ahhoz rövid az élet, hogy olyan emberekkel foglalkozz, akik direkt ártani akarnak


----------



## pihike (2007 Szeptember 4)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Igen  Vagy direkt félreértenek
> De ne bosszankodj, szerintem ahhoz rövid az élet, hogy olyan emberekkel foglalkozz, akik direkt ártani akarnak


 

Igazad van, és sokszor sikerül túl tennem magam dolgokon, de ma még az eső is esik...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Szeptember 4)

pihike írta:


> Igazad van, és sokszor sikerül túl tennem magam dolgokon, de ma még az eső is esik...


Ha néha kiakadsz, add ki a mérged és ennyi  Azokkal meg nem kell törődni, akik támadnak...csak féltékenykednek úgyis valamilyen okból 
Esőben is biztos vannak többen, akik kedvelnek  És ilyenkor nagyon jó egy bögre teával beülni a babzsákfotelbe és gyertyafényben lesni a Tv-ben a sok idiótaságot


----------



## pihike (2007 Szeptember 4)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Ha néha kiakadsz, add ki a mérged és ennyi  Azokkal meg nem kell törődni, akik támadnak...csak féltékenykednek úgyis valamilyen okból
> Esőben is biztos vannak többen, akik kedvelnek  És ilyenkor nagyon jó egy bögre teával beülni a babzsákfotelbe és gyertyafényben lesni a Tv-ben a sok idiótaságot


 
Kedves vagy kiss


----------



## Vigi1 (2007 Szeptember 8)

*Örökre becsukódott a 104 hozzászólásom*

Nos, én nem gyűlölködöm, de egy hangyányit elégedetlen vagyok. Valami történt, amire nem találtam magyarázatot. Néhány hete megpróbáltam belépni úgy, ahogy addig, de nem sikerült. Nem volt más megoldás, mint Vigi1 néven újra regisztrálni. Reméltem, hogy segítséget kapok (feltéve, ha a rendszer engedi), hogy az "értelmes 104 hozzászólásom"-at gyarapíthassam. Attól tartok, ennek már nem lehetek részese. Most kezdhetem elölről *20 értelmes hozzászólás* összegyűjtésével, bár engedtessék meg nekem a teljesség igénye nélkül kijelentenem, hogy igyekeztem a közösség javát "szolgálni". A munkahelyemen azt mondta egy alkalommal egy munkatársam, hogy nincs lehetetlen. Előbb-utóbb megtaláljuk a módját a megoldásnak. Történetem egyértelműen csak nekem bosszantó, mert ha más is így járt volna, talán átérezné a helyzetem. Őszinte üdvözletem Mindenkinek.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Szeptember 8)

Vigi1 írta:


> *Örökre becsukódott a 104 hozzászólásom*
> 
> Nos, én nem gyűlölködöm, de egy hangyányit elégedetlen vagyok. Valami történt, amire nem találtam magyarázatot. Néhány hete megpróbáltam belépni úgy, ahogy addig, de nem sikerült. Nem volt más megoldás, mint Vigi1 néven újra regisztrálni. Reméltem, hogy segítséget kapok (feltéve, ha a rendszer engedi), hogy az "értelmes 104 hozzászólásom"-at gyarapíthassam. Attól tartok, ennek már nem lehetek részese. Most kezdhetem elölről *20 értelmes hozzászólás* összegyűjtésével, bár engedtessék meg nekem a teljesség igénye nélkül kijelentenem, hogy igyekeztem a közösség javát "szolgálni". A munkahelyemen azt mondta egy alkalommal egy munkatársam, hogy nincs lehetetlen. Előbb-utóbb megtaláljuk a módját a megoldásnak. Történetem egyértelműen csak nekem bosszantó, mert ha más is így járt volna, talán átérezné a helyzetem. Őszinte üdvözletem Mindenkinek.


Hello Vigi

Ne mergelödj....

Ha mindezt amit itt leirtal, elküldöd Melittanak privatban es tud, akkor fog segiteni.

Ha meg valamilyen oknal fogva megsem megy, hamar összejön 20 ertelmes hozzaszolas es megint tied a virtualis vilag itt a canadahun. oldalan!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Szeptember 9)

Sajnos nem tudom miert tudsz ezzel a nevvel egyik geprol irni a masikrol meg nem.
Megneztem semmi hibat nem jelez nalunk.
sajnalom, de hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas, szolanc, szofuresz.


----------



## golli75 (2007 Szeptember 24)

Az bosszant a legjobban, ha nem becsülik a munkámat, a ráforditott időt és odafigyelést.


----------



## golli75 (2007 Szeptember 24)

...meg persze az is, ha hülyének néznek, mert másképp gondolkodom...


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 27)

Engem az bosszant, amikor bejönnék a CH-ra és a lap nem érhető el. Aztán fél óra múlva ugyanígy járok, aztán ez órákig is eltart, esetleg fél napig. Hát ez felviszi a vérnyomásom...


----------



## talpacska (2007 Szeptember 28)

Engem pedig az, hogy kiléptet az oldalról anélkül, hogy ki akarnék menni. Lehet túl sokat vagyok itt és unja a képemet ?


----------



## Anett23 (2007 Szeptember 29)

Engem az bosszant ha az emberek nem tájékoztatnak a tervükről pl.: főnök, párom.


----------



## Anett23 (2007 Szeptember 29)

és az is hogy azt nyomom, hogy menjen az utolsó oldalra és visszamegy az elsőre!!


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 Szeptember 30)

az előző oldalt pedig képtelen vok megnézni-az esetek 90%-ban.


----------



## Radványa (2007 Szeptember 30)

Anett23 írta:


> és az is hogy azt nyomom, hogy menjen az utolsó oldalra és visszamegy az elsőre!!


engem is! vajon miért! két hétig nem voltam gép közelben és nem tudok vissza olvasni! sos. miért??
Eddig még nem volt ilyen problémám!


----------



## Infinity (2007 Október 1)

Engem az bosszant, hogy idejon az ember beirni, hogy mi bosszantja es mar 3-an beirtak elottem. Hogy meg csak bosszankodni se lehet nyugodtan. 
( nekem ez uj problema , gondolom majd megcsinaljak hamarosan)


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 3)

Pedig jó dolog bocccankodni, mert olyankor végre egy kicsit mi kerülünk a középppontba. Alkotmányos jog, meg a TV is megírta...


----------



## zia59 (2007 Október 4)

Bosszant, hogy nem lehet normálisan használni a fórumot, de látom, nem én vagyok egyedül.


----------



## zsoka57 (2007 Október 29)

egyszerűen csak kíváncsi vagyok, valóban le van zárva ez a topik, vagy én vagyok már álmos


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 November 2)

Most épp az bosszant, hogy nem tudom, mi az a természetazonos kekszaroma.  A kekszfán termett kekszből kivont aroma? :? 

Miket meg nem eszem...


----------



## Ile57 (2007 November 2)

Ez már régebben történt:
Vettem egy csizmasprayt a velúr csizmámra. Pár percre laktam a bolttól, s otthon használni akartam, de nem volt fújófej rajta. Azonnal visszavittem. A boltos elvette, a polcról levett egy másik sprayt, megmérte a mérlegen mind a kettőt, s közölte, hogy ebből én használtam, mivel a másik nehezebb volt. Azt hittem, nem jól hallok, s hiába bizonygattam, hogy nem is tudtam volna fújni belőle, hiszen nincs mivel, hajthatatlan maradt, és távozhattam a használhatatlan sprayvel. Na, ilyenek a jó kereskedők!!Pedig nem is maszek volt!


----------



## krataia (2007 November 2)

ismételhetném, amit előttem írtak az oldal hibáiról... képtelen vagyok visszaolvasni...

ja, meg az tud nagyon bosszantani, ha pókerezem a neten, 7-es pókerem van és megszakad a kapcsolat a szerverrel....


----------



## pedropinto (2007 December 30)

Mindenhol nagy a jólét.


----------



## migoo (2007 December 31)

*lehetetlen*

Sziasztok.

Próbáltam végig olvasni. Pont mikor kezdtek felpörögni a válaszok....kikk...vissza az első oldalra.
Ja és nem az állandó tagság miatt irkálok. amit itt le lehet tölteni azt máshol is, könnyebben.
Csak jár a szám...kezem.
:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Január 1)

Szerintem ez a csúcs


----------



## Melitta (2008 Január 2)

Hu.....nagyon merges vagyok, hiaba szamolok 1o ig mar 1oo nal jarok csak nem csillapodig haragom.
A felhaborodasom oka az ingatlan ugynoksegek.
Penzt akar mindegyik keresni csak dolgozni ne kelljen erte.
az egyikkel ugy jartam hogy Kizarolagos jogot adva o a number 1 elado es ilyen ugyes okos hirdetni fogja ejjel nappal stb nagy szoveg duma vegul csak az egbol a mannat varva senkit nem hozott akit erdekelne az ingatlan, nagy veszekedes aran felbontottam Vele szerzodest amiert levagott 25oooFt tal. Ugyintezes cimen.Fizettem de elobb vegig hallgatattam vele hogy a profisag hol kezdodik es vegzodik.

Jott a kovetkezo profi ugynok majd o eladja, hirdeti ujsagban interneten stb.......az o cege a legugyesebb legokosabb.
VArakoztam honapokat kozben en hivogattam mi ujsag az ugyben, nyugtatott meg semmi de biztos fog sikerulni stb.
Ma ot is lapatra tettem, keresgeltem hol van a netten a haz amit elkene adnia meg nem lehet talalni ekkor kezdett felmenni a pumpam.
Telefonon elnavigalt a weboldalukra es a sok fotoval feltett haz kozott sem talaltam meg a mi hazunkat ujra telefon na akkor dobbentem meg igazan mennyire unprofessional cegek egynokok dolgoznak es miert is mondjak hogy all az ingatlan piac. A sok haz fotoi kozott a mi hazunk ugy nez ki mintha egy dosszie vagy valami papirlap lenne ott kinagyitani nem lehet es skicet tett fel, es csak utana nyilnak ki a fotok.
Igy eladni nem lehet es raadasul 2 helyre tette fel a nem keves % ert amit ker mikor tobbszaz helyre lehetne meg ingyen is feltenni csak hat le kell ulni es reggeltol estig 1vagy2 napot raszani.
MAr mar a szandekosagot sem vetem el hogy nem is akarja talan eladni hisz ennyire nem lehet valaki hozza nem erto.Nincs fonok nincs olyan aki ezt eszreveszi es javitana a hibat.
Mi az amibol ezek az emberek elni akarnak ha nem az eladasbol, hogy lehet ugy eladni hogy semmit ez ugyben nem teszek, mitol jonne vevo, mitol kattint ra egy uresnek tuno oldalra es hazat kereso ember.Ezeregy kerdes van de mar nem is irom le mert olyan fejgorcsom van hogy meg a guta fog megutni itt.
Szoval jobban jarok ha akarkinek aki eladja , vevot hoz annak adok 2% .
Ha van valakinek kedve segiteni ebben 2% ert nagyon rugalmasak vagyunk.

Eladó Pesterzsébeten egy 130nm-es családi ház. A ház kétszintes az alsó szinten két szoba (21,18.5) konyha (12.5) fürdőszoba (5) spejz (3) előszoba és közlekedő található. A tetőtérben két fél szoba található, aminek a méretei (8 illetve 8.5) furdoszoba (5.60) és egy előszoba (3.50).A ház 2002-ben lett fel újítva. A fűtést gáz cirkó Az ablakok hőszigeteltek és redőnnyel ellátottak. A telken található egy 18nm-es garázs és 3 raktar epulet, mert az ingatlanhoz tartozik egy üzlet, ami húsz éve trafikként üzemmel. Az üzlet üzemeltetéséből biztos havi megélhetést lehet biztosítani. A ház alsó és fölső szintjét külön is lehet használni, azért alkalmas több generáció összeköltözésére. A telken fúrt kút is található, ezen kívül modern riaszto.
Irany ar 32millio a rugalmassag fo erenyunk.


----------



## jesz (2008 Január 2)

A forum már nekemse mindig engedelmeskedik ((


----------



## jesz (2008 Január 2)

Vagy a hiba a saját készülékemben van?


----------



## afca (2008 Január 2)

Valami történt mert vagy 10perce visszajönni a CanadaHun-ra de mindig azt dobta a gép,hogy szerverhiba.Na ez már felb.sz.


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 4)

1., Nagyon felháborítónak tartom,h mindig lefagy ez-az oldal
2., bármelyik fórumra megyek,sehol senki nincs rajatm kívűl,bár lehet,hogy én ijesztem el a kedves tagokat,vagy csak velem nem állnak szóba.
próbáltam játszani,bekapcsolódni,de reagálás nuku.Így hiába erölködök.Azért jöttem "ide" h néha kommunikáljak normális emberekkel.Szerintem a többiek sem a maguk szórakoztatására vannak itt.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Január 4)

Fórumon ne várj azonnali reagálást  Felesleges
De van chat, ahol általában vannak emberkék...és ők biztosan beszélgetnek is


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 4)

Nem azt vártam,h körbe ugráljanak,hanem ha kérdezek valamit,legyenek szívesek válaszolni.Új vagyok,és sok mindent nem értettem,de megoldottam.Nem a sérelem jött ki belőlem,hanem ez a nagyfokú érdektelenség.Mindenki volt egyszer kezdő!!!Ez olyan mint a katonaság.Újoncból-öreg katona.És köszi a választ:444:


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 4)

Nem azt vártam,h körbe ugráljanak,hanem ha kérdezek valamit,legyenek szívesek válaszolni.Új vagyok,és sok mindent nem értettem,de megoldottam.Nem a sérelem jött ki belőlem,hanem ez a nagyfokú érdektelenség.Mindenki volt egyszer kezdő!!!Ez olyan mint a katonaság.Újoncból-öreg katona.És köszi a választ:444:


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 4)

na még lüke is vagyok!!Duplán küldöm:-((((((((((


----------



## Melitta (2008 Január 4)

Nem kell elkeskenyedni, mert nem mindig rogvest valaszolnak, hisz nagyon nagy a latogatottsag, es rengeteg topic van amibe bele tudsz kapcsolodni.
Gyorsan osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas a szolanc es egyeb szojatekok topicban.

A forum hibakert elnezest kerunk javitas alatt van.
Ami elkeszult a fooldalon a hirekhez mar hozza lehet szolni.
A tobbit is javitja Goyo.
Turelmet es megertest kerunk.


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 4)

Kedves Melitta.Köszönöm a segítséged.Nem a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok,bár az sem lenne rossz!!Hiányolom a horoszkópot,ami élne is


----------



## Melitta (2008 Január 4)

Kerd meg az ezoterika topicban valamelyik szakembert jo lenne ha feltennenek horoszkopot.
En is szivesen olvasnam


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 4)

KösziMeg is fogom tenni,mert másokat is érdekel,nem csak engemha megengeded hozzátennélek elsőnek a Barátok közé.


----------



## Zabagep (2008 Március 9)

Olvasnám a fórumot visszafelé és nem hagyja magát. Állandóan a topic első oldalára ugrik.
Majd eltelik pár perc és kéri a username/pswd párost.
Jó ez így?


----------



## Borderman (2008 Március 9)

Zabagep írta:


> Olvasnám a fórumot visszafelé és nem hagyja magát. Állandóan a topic első oldalára ugrik.
> Majd eltelik pár perc és kéri a username/pswd párost.
> Jó ez így?



Eza sajnos egy ismert hiba, keress rá, leírták a megoldást.


----------



## Zabagep (2008 Március 9)

Borderman írta:


> Eza sajnos egy ismert hiba, keress rá, leírták a megoldást.



Köszönöm a gyors segítséget! 

Ha hiba, akkor bosszankodom miatta!
(de csak ebben a topikban)


----------



## medver38 (2008 Március 12)

goyo írta:


> Valamit valamiert
> MO-n az emberek azt hiszik, hogy el vannak adosodva...Fogalmuk sincs (meg) mit jelent TENYLEG eladosodni (nincs bankruptcy sem)...de majd eljon a "jolet" es megtudjak  Nem folytatom, mert Melitta ramszol



Szia.Én itthon (MO)élek--eladósodás?Felvettünk a lakásra hitelt,de mivel elírták a dátumot (törlesztési határidő) minden hónapban felszólítást!!!!kapunk,hogy fizessük be 760 ft.ot---késedelmi kamat.Be is hajtják,mivel nekem csak 11-én jön meg a pénz,a szerződés szerint 10-ig kell befizetni.Egyébként itthon is vásárolnak nyakra-főre hitelbe,csak a magyar és a kanadai THM mutatók között van 1 kis különbség.Nálunk a személyi hitel úgy 20 és 40 % között mozog.Akkor is vesznek az emberek,mert 
5-600000-es beruházást hírtelen nem tudnakk kifizeti.Régen büntették és uzsorának hívták---ma THM-nek


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Tapasztalt már valaki olyant, hogy a rendszer egyszer csak nem fogadta el a jelszavát? Hiába írtam a webmesternek, nem válaszolt. 
Kénytelen voltam belemenni a regisztrációba, végigmentem rajta és engedte újra felvenni a RÉGI nevemet! Viszont elveszett az állandó tagságom, sima tag lettem!
Ha csak rossz jelszót írtam volna a belépésnél, akkor nem engedte volna beregisztrálni újra a régi nevemet, hanem eldobta volna, hogy van már ilyen nevű tag. 
Örülnék, ha valaki segítene ötletével, hogy mi történhetett?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 13)

kkobi írta:


> Tapasztalt már valaki olyant, hogy a rendszer egyszer csak nem fogadta el a jelszavát? Hiába írtam a webmesternek, nem válaszolt.
> Kénytelen voltam belemenni a regisztrációba, végigmentem rajta és engedte újra felvenni a RÉGI nevemet! Viszont elveszett az állandó tagságom, sima tag lettem!
> Ha csak rossz jelszót írtam volna a belépésnél, akkor nem engedte volna beregisztrálni újra a régi nevemet, hanem eldobta volna, hogy van már ilyen nevű tag.
> Örülnék, ha valaki segítene ötletével, hogy mi történhetett?


 Hányszor írtad le, Kkobi?
Megértem, hogy méltatlankodsz, de ennyire? Egy másik erre alkalmatlan topikban jeleztem, hogy átvittem oda, ahol értő választ várhatsz.
Belinkelem mégegyszer: 
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6683&pp=10&page=113


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Március 14)

Hogy a szomszéd olyan süket, hogy a rádiója hangosabban hallatszik a szomszédból, mint a tv-nk...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Március 14)

Az is bosszant, hogy sokan úgy alkotnak véleményt az országról, hogy évekkel ezelőtti tapasztalatokra alapoznak, a mostani helyzetről meg konkrétan fogalmuk nincs, maximum siránkozásokból ismerik...
Nah, most már nem is bosszant annyira, hogy leírtam


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 29)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Az is bosszant, hogy sokan úgy alkotnak véleményt az országról, hogy évekkel ezelőtti tapasztalatokra alapoznak, a mostani helyzetről meg konkrétan fogalmuk nincs, maximum siránkozásokból ismerik...
> Nah, most már nem is bosszant annyira, hogy leírtam


Persze, legtöbben azt hiszik nyugaton, hogy egész Magyarország egy puszta és gulyások, meg csikósok rohangálnak az otthon zöld füvén.


----------



## toci26 (2008 Április 16)

Magyarország helyzete aggaszt egy kicsit


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 16)

Én ma azon bosszankodtam, hogy a munkahelyemen a mosogatóba öntötte aki takarított, a felmosóvizet. De még a fáradságot sem vette, hogy kiöblítse a mosogatót, hogy ne tudjuk meg mit művel. Mi pedig eddig mosogattunk benne. 
Remélem, nem a mosogatószivacsot használja a Wc ülőke lemosására.


----------



## Casidy (2008 Április 18)

Rettenetesen bosszant, hogy van egy vírus a gépemen, amit két hete semmilyen vírusírtóval nem tudok kiírtani. A hajamat tudnám tépni... :``:


----------



## ungvaryk (2008 Április 21)

*rendőrautó mozgássérült helyen*

Nekik mindent lehet?:555:


----------



## apali (2008 Április 21)

Bosszant, ha az emberek panaszkodnak, siránkoznak, majd miután végighallgattam őket és ötleteket adok a lehetséges megoldásra (akár tapasztalatból, vagy egy éppen elolvasott könyv alapján), a reakcióik a következők: kinevetnek, egyik fülükön be, a másikon ki, vagy ami a legrosszabb, letorkolnak. 
Persze legközelebb megtartom a véleményemet magamnak. Kivéve, ha a családtagjaimról van szó, mert bosszantó ugyan, de szeretném őket boldognak látni


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 21)

apali írta:


> Bosszant, ha az emberek panaszkodnak, siránkoznak, majd miután végighallgattam őket és ötleteket adok a lehetséges megoldásra (akár tapasztalatból, vagy egy éppen elolvasott könyv alapján), a reakcióik a következők: kinevetnek, egyik fülükön be, a másikon ki, vagy ami a legrosszabb, letorkolnak.
> Persze legközelebb megtartom a véleményemet magamnak. Kivéve, ha a családtagjaimról van szó, mert bosszantó ugyan, de szeretném őket boldognak látni


 
Viszont elfelejted, hogy a legtöbb ember nem azért panaszkodik, mert mástól várja problémáinak a megoldását, hanem csak szimpatizáló fülekre vágyik. Ennek tudatában én pl. nem adok tanácsot csak annak, aki ezt tölem határozottan kéri.


----------



## apali (2008 Április 22)

Judith írta:


> Viszont elfelejted, hogy a legtöbb ember nem azért panaszkodik, mert mástól várja problémáinak a megoldását, hanem csak szimpatizáló fülekre vágyik. Ennek tudatában én pl. nem adok tanácsot csak annak, aki ezt tölem határozottan kéri.




Talán igazad van. Csak nehéz megállni, ha az ember nap, mint nap ugyanazt a panaszt hallgatja, és közben látja, hogy az az ember csak panaszkodik, de nem próbál segíteni magán, pedig tudna.
Csak egy egyszerű példa a sok közül: itt fáj, ott fáj, évek óta fáj, vajon mitől fáj? De könyörgöm, én nem vagyok orvos! Ötlet: Menj el dokihoz kivizsgálásra! - Válasz: jó, majd valamikor. (és persze a valamikor az soha). Ez egy valódi, ismétlődő forgatókönyv.

Nem olyan panaszkodásra gondoltam, amikor valakivel hirtelen valami szörnyűség történik. Akár ő lesz nagy bajban, akár elveszített valakit. Természetes, hogy meghallgatom, nekem kiöntheti a szívét. Többször is akár, mert elfogadom, hogy nem egyszerű az ilyesmit feldolgozni.

Én hétköznapibb és egyszerűbben megoldható panaszokra gondoltam, amik állandósultak egy ember életében pedig nem kellett volna.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 22)

apali írta:


> Talán igazad van. Csak nehéz megállni, ha az ember nap, mint nap ugyanazt a panaszt hallgatja, és közben látja, hogy az az ember csak panaszkodik, de nem próbál segíteni magán, pedig tudna.
> Csak egy egyszerű példa a sok közül: itt fáj, ott fáj, évek óta fáj, vajon mitől fáj? De könyörgöm, én nem vagyok orvos! Ötlet: Menj el dokihoz kivizsgálásra! - Válasz: jó, majd valamikor. (és persze a valamikor az soha). Ez egy valódi, ismétlődő forgatókönyv.
> 
> Nem olyan panaszkodásra gondoltam, amikor valakivel hirtelen valami szörnyűség történik. Akár ő lesz nagy bajban, akár elveszített valakit. Természetes, hogy meghallgatom, nekem kiöntheti a szívét. Többször is akár, mert elfogadom, hogy nem egyszerű az ilyesmit feldolgozni.
> ...


 
Mintha magamat hallanám 40 - 50 évvel ezelőtt! 
Ma már tudom, hogy ha egy panasz, amin lehetne segíteni, állandósul, akkor annak állandósulnia kellett. Ehhez jön az a tapasztalás, hogy magamnak is vannak dolgaim, amelyektől szenvedek, mégsem teszek egy lépést sem a megoldás felé. Talán annyi a különbség, hogy én megtartom magamnak, a világért sem panaszkodom.  A világot nem tudom megváltoztatni, csak magamat. Ha feleslegesnek, időtrablónak, energialeszívónak érzem valakinek a panaszait, akkor azt leépítem. Marad pont elég panaszos, akit szeretetből meghallgatok.


----------



## szabina713 (2008 Április 27)

Ha beleszólhatok így újoncént: szerintem a legtöbb ember szimplán "csak" beszélgetni akar, és úgy érzi a legjobban úgy tudja maga iránt fenntartani az érdeklődést, ha vmilyen módon elesettnek mutatja magát. Mint a kisgyerekek, akik éppen ki akarnak harcolni vmit a szüleiktől - tudom, mert néha én is bevetettem


----------



## atomjani (2008 Április 27)

szabina713 írta:


> Ha beleszólhatok így újoncént: szerintem a legtöbb ember szimplán "csak" beszélgetni akar, és úgy érzi a legjobban úgy tudja maga iránt fenntartani az érdeklődést, ha vmilyen módon elesettnek mutatja magát. Mint a kisgyerekek, akik éppen ki akarnak harcolni vmit a szüleiktől - tudom, mert néha én is bevetettem


Hát nálam próbáld csak bevetni. Elárulom,hogy hatástalan lesz nálam.


----------



## gödipista (2008 Április 28)

Janika! igen kedves barátomtól idézekukkadj meg!


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 29)

atomjani írta:


> Hát nálam próbáld csak bevetni. Elárulom,hogy hatástalan lesz nálam.


 
Én sem hatódom ám meg mindenféle nyafizástól. és szerintem, aki csak panaszkodik, de nem tesz gondjai megoldására semmit, az szeret szenvedni és ki vagyok én, hogy valakit megfosszak attól, amit szeret csinálni. Meg különben sem szeretem a mártirókat, már többször kijelentettem, hogy glóriát semmiképpen sem fényesitek senkinek.


----------



## Schüti (2008 Május 16)

Nekem van egy sokszor használt mondásom: "A feladat adott, meg kell oldani." Lehet, hogy bennem van a hiba, de ha én erre képes vagyok, akkor más is. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy nem kérhet tőlem tanácsot senki, de a panaszáradatot nem viselem el, mert amíg valaki nyávog, az idő alatt lehet, hogy meg tudná oldani bajait.


----------



## wind (2008 Május 20)

Nagyon bosszant, ha tőlem kérdeznek valamit és más válaszol helyettem.


----------



## énekes (2008 Május 27)

Hát ez is nagyon érdekes téma! Érdemes lesz végigolvasnom!


----------



## dinner (2008 Május 28)

szevasz béla4


----------



## szabonyek (2008 Június 5)

Az bosszant, ha olyan dolgot kell tennem, amihez nem értek, mindezt mosolyogva. Mostanában csak ilyen dolgokat teszek, és már az arcomra fagyott a vicsor.


----------



## age75 (2008 Június 5)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon bosszant, hogy az emberek egyáltalán nem törődnek egymással. Ma leginkább azon húztam fel magam, hogy amikor 2 gyerkőccel állok a járdán, hogy átkeljek a kijelölt zebrán, akkor egyik autós sem állna meg azért, hogy az esőben hamarabb átérjünk.

De sajnos ez biztos mással is így van.


----------



## stee (2008 Június 5)

engem az bosszant, ha valaki beleszól egy nem nekiszánt beszélgetésbe és még sértegeti is az embert utána


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 25)

**

Olyan jó ez a téma!  Csak elolvasok néhány hozzászólást, és látom is, hogy nincsenek problémáim.  Azért keveredtem ide, mert ma (tegnap) elég erőteljesen jelentkezett az, hogy a magam tulajdonságait utáltam másban. Nem is ez a rossz, hanem az, hogy mások helyzetére tudnám a megoldást, míg a magaméval nem igazán foglalkozom. Tehetnék bármit, csak nem látom értelmét semminek. Ugyanakkor vágyom valamire/sokmindenre. Tudom, nincs mitől félni.  Azt is tudom, nem vagyok sem rosszabb, sem jobb, mint mások. Viszont valamiért szeretnék jobb lenni, és ettől rosszabb leszek... Ááá! Legyen szép napunk!  Mosoly!


----------



## caprocorno (2008 Június 28)

Bosszant az, hogy a kistelepülések hivatalaiban egy csomó olyan ember dolgozik köztisztviselői fizetésért, aki nem a tudása/képesítése alapján került od, továbbmegyek, a tudása alapján ott sem lhetne! Ez sem apróság, szerintem, mert biztosan mindenki találkozott már ezekkel a sógorokal-komákkal-jóbarátokkal...


----------



## afca (2008 Június 28)

*Botrányos királynőválasztás!*

MAGYARORSZÁG – Csalódtam! Csak a szponzorok jártak jól a Miss Bikini World döntőjén – fakadt ki Piros Adrienn (24), aki harmadmagával képviselte hazánkat a június 24-i máltai világversenyen.
– Rémes egy hét volt, pedig azt hittem, nyaralni fogok. Ehelyett minden este hajnali 2-ig, 3-ig kötelezően „mulatnunk” kellett mindenféle szórakozóhelyeken csak azért, mert az adott hely is támogatta a versenyt. A buli vége előtt senki nem mehetett haza, és persze csak az első italt kaptuk ajándékba, a további fogyasztást mindenki maga fizette. Napközben sem lehetett kimenni a városba egy rendes ebédért, amit kaptunk, az viszont ehetetlen volt – kesergett a magyar szépség, aki máig nem tudja, hanyadik lett a versenyen, mert csak az első három helyezettet hirdették ki. De nyerni ők sem nyertek semmit. – A győztes venezuelai lány kapott valami trófeát, amit, úgy tudom, haza sem vihetett. Még csak szerződés sem járt az első helyezéssel – mesélte Adrienn. – Semmi kivetnivaló nincs abban, ha a lányok ingyenes kiutazását és ott-tartózkodását fizető cégek cserébe elvárják a szponzorációs esteken való részvételt – nyilatkozta Répás Lajos, a hazai Miss Bikini szervezője, hozzátéve, hogy egy vetélkedés nem a nyereményekről szól, hanem a megmérettetéstől.

Blikk.hu

Én csak annyit szeretnék ehhez hozzáfűzni...ugyan mit kellett volna adni???Toronyórát láncostul??Holnap lessz Miss meleggatya holnapután Miss lakkoscipő.Őket mivel kellene jutalmazni??
Szerintem többet érne ha tanulnának és tudásukkal tünnének ki nem a bikinijükkel.Semmi bajom a Misszekkel de többre tartom a tudást.


----------



## Csuffancs (2008 Július 4)

sziasztok.
engem a munkahelyi pletyka tud bosszantani nagyon.felőlem beszélgethetnek bármiről,de az már durva hogy milyen dolgokat képesek kitalálni.


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Július 10)

hmm, benézek mindenhova ismerkedem


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Július 10)

Bosszant, hogy nem jövök rá, hogyan kell illetve lehet egy hozzászólásba nagyobb méretű képet elhelyezni "saját gépen" tároltak közül...


----------



## Pilisi árpi (2008 Július 10)

Bosszant a kőfelverődés az alfám elején!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 10)

Tinoru írta:


> Bosszant, hogy nem jövök rá, hogyan kell illetve lehet egy hozzászólásba nagyobb méretű képet elhelyezni "saját gépen" tároltak közül...


Rakd fel egy másik szerverre, és onnan linkeld be.


----------



## Andy5 (2008 Július 12)

Bosszant,hogy nincs egy jó állásom...


----------



## venis1982 (2008 Július 13)

Sziasztok.

Nagyon jó ez a honlap!


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

Üdv!


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

Engem bosszant : -a politika


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

2./ a szomszéd


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

3./ a fizetésem, pontosabban, hogy túl kevés benne a nulla


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

4./ és még egy csomó dolog, de ezek már nem tűrnek nyomdafestéket


----------



## dia08 (2008 Július 26)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nehéz szülés lesz...


----------



## Matizka (2008 Július 26)

Még mindig bosszant,hogy a közelmúltban az egyik benzinkútnál segítséget szerettem volna kérni az autóm kerékfújásához,de két hölgy volt az alkalmazottak közül a műszakban,és közölték velem,hogy sajnos nem tudnak segíteni.Karomban a 2 éves gyermekemmel szaladtam egy éppen tankoló fiatalemberhez,aki szerencsémre készséges volt.
Kérdem én,miért nincs legalább 1 férfi egy műszakban?
Más benzinkutaknál bezzeg jönnek ha nem is kérem.
Szóval ez még mindig bosszant.


----------



## belzebub05 (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Hogy a boltban 2 szál petrezselyemért fizettem 1500 ft.-ot,és szóvá is tettem.Közölték,ez az ára!Na,hát majdnem kirángattam a pénztárost a gép mögül.*


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 2)

Pld ha a dokim időpontot ad mondjuk 10 órára,és én még mindig ott ülök fél 12 kor is mint a hülye gyerek a moziban,mert a sok ismerős "barát"soron kívül bemehet,akikre egyébként kb negyed óra húsz percet szán,még rám kb 3percet.


----------



## samuray (2008 Augusztus 14)

ez a duna tv-s forgatás ami itt megy most nállam! állítólag vígjáték! én még csak bosszankodtam rajta! nem szeretem a filmeseket azonosulnom kellett a ténnyel
a film jó lessz sőt! erre gar a rendező és a főszereplő aki az üvegtigrincsben is szerepelt! tudjátok: izy rider öcsém! na az a pasas!
de a stáb......na az már külön téma


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 14)

Rettentően bosszantott, mikor az egyik bababoltban az eladó rám szólt, mert betoltam a lányomat babakocsiban, sőt felszólított, hogy a gyerek és a kocsi maradjon kint, én bemehetek. kifordultam az üzletből és soha nem mentem oda többé.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

vtbea írta:


> Rettentően bosszantott, mikor az egyik bababoltban az eladó rám szólt, mert betoltam a lányomat babakocsiban, sőt felszólított, hogy a gyerek és a kocsi maradjon kint, én bemehetek. kifordultam az üzletből és soha nem mentem oda többé.


 
Az nem eladó lehetett hanem urubirka.Az ilyeneknek vizalatt kellene házat épiteni.És kinyitni az ablakot.


----------



## Böngyörke (2008 Augusztus 14)

belzebub05 írta:


> *Hogy a boltban 2 szál petrezselyemért fizettem 1500 ft.-ot,és szóvá is tettem.Közölték,ez az ára!Na,hát majdnem kirángattam a pénztárost a gép mögül.*


 

Milyen bolt volt az? Csak nem ékszerbolt?


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 14)

Bosszant a csikkek eldobálása, a házak összefirkálása /grafitik/ üzletekben az unott eladók ,bosszant az ország rossz kedélyállapota!


----------



## tájdi (2008 Augusztus 14)

angyalkám írta:


> Bosszant a csikkek eldobálása, a házak összefirkálása /grafitik/ üzletekben az unott eladók ,bosszant az ország rossz kedélyállapota!


 
Engem pl. az bosszant, hogy eleve rosszat feltételezünk egymásról. Ma pl. munkából hazajövet egy idősebb kerékpáros férfi küszködött a piros lámpánál a földön, a járdán. Senki nem ment oda megnézni, mi lehet vele, még a mellettem jövő kolléganőm is kerek szemeket meresztve lassított, hogy oda se kelljen érnie. 
Nem fényezni akarom magam, de nekem ilyenkor ingerenciám támad megnézni, mi a baj. 
És tényleg baj volt, a bácsi elesett és a bal lába beszorult a pedál és a váz közé. 
Addigra már - látva, hogy nem részeg, nem bánt, nem harap -, mások is odamerészkedtek és segítettek kiszabadítani. Nem volt részeg, de ha az lett volna is, segíteni akkor is - nem illik, hanem kell!
Nekem is jól jönne hasonló helyzetben, de ha így áll hozzá mindenki, mire lehet számítani?


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 14)

Engem egyszer otthagyott a buszsofőr, pedig látta, hogy a buszhoz "rohanok". Azért az idézőjel, mert egy komoly térdműtét után voltam, és két hónap fekvés után mankóval "rohantam". A bosszant szó erre már enyhe kifejezés.


----------



## csekko (2008 Augusztus 20)

pl:hogy állandóan ugat(szinte vísító hangon) a szomszéd kutyája és ott állnak tovább és beszélgetnek,rá se szólank arra az állatra,az meg majd megőrűl már,meg mi is...


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 20)

csekko írta:


> pl:hogy állandóan ugat(szinte vísító hangon) a szomszéd kutyája és ott állnak tovább és beszélgetnek,rá se szólank arra az állatra,az meg majd megőrűl már,meg mi is...


 


*



Miért ugatnak a kutyák?

[origo]2007. 07. 14., 14:39 

eszközök:

A kutyaugatás mindennapjaink része. Szinte már annyira természetes, hogy el sem gondolkodunk azon, mennyi mindent árulhat el nekünk a kutya hangulatáról, a környezet történéseiről. A kutyatulajdonosok persze pontosan meg tudják mondani kedvenceik ugatásáról, hogy azok éppen ismerőst vagy ismeretlent látnak-e, vagy éppen másik kutyát, macskát, esetleg a postást. Molnár Csaba etológus a Természet Világa magazinban közölt írásában annak járt utána, miért is ugatnak a kutyák, és milyen szerepet játszhat az ugatás az ember és a kutya, illetve a kutyák közötti kommunikációban.

Kattints a kibontásához...

* 
A folytatást itt találod:
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2502&page=17


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 20)

Mikor a házunk előtt a 17-18 éves fiatalok,kaviccsal dobálják a madarakat.
Szörnyen mérges tudok lenni,mert hiába a szép szó nekik,csak le hurrogják a felnőtteket.


----------



## őket (2008 Augusztus 24)

engem bosszant a sok ember aki kéreget az utcán és azt mondja h műtétre kell.


----------



## csilla05 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Utálom hogy a gyerekem a parkban a járdán játszhat, mert a fű tele van kutyagumival.


----------



## drcsermak (2008 Szeptember 9)

Engem a legjobban a az bosszant, hogy az egyik kollégám a kb 8nm-es orvosi szobában amiben ebédelni szoktunk úgy veri a fogaihoz minden egyes falatnál a kanalat vagy a villát hogy legszívesebben belenyomnám a torkicájába de nem tehetem mert ő a főnököm ;(


----------



## Santane (2008 Szeptember 9)

drcsermak írta:


> Engem a legjobban a az bosszant, hogy az egyik kollégám a kb 8nm-es orvosi szobában amiben ebédelni szoktunk úgy veri a fogaihoz minden egyes falatnál a kanalat vagy a villát hogy legszívesebben belenyomnám a torkicájába de nem tehetem mert ő a főnököm ;(


 
Már elnézést, de én ezen akkorát vihogtam! Volt nekem is hasonló esetem, de mikor eljutottam oda, hogy humorral nézzem az ilyen dolgokat, máris semmi gondom nem volt. (Az mondjuk más kérdés, hogy még a tetejében a főnököd is - inkább azért idegesít, nem?)

***
De hogy engem mi idegesít? 
Az, mikor valaki odafurakszik a pénztárhoz 2 kis májkrémmel, hogy hagy jöjjön elém, mert neki csak az van, odaengedem, erre míg sorba kell állni, elszalad még legalább 20féle marhaságért és a végén több cucca van a szalagon, mint nekem! (Mondjuk én meg ezt nem tudom humorral nézni...):!::,,::12:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 9)

drcsermak írta:


> Engem a legjobban a az bosszant, hogy az egyik kollégám a kb 8nm-es orvosi szobában amiben ebédelni szoktunk úgy veri a fogaihoz minden egyes falatnál a kanalat vagy a villát hogy legszívesebben belenyomnám a torkicájába de nem tehetem mert ő a főnököm ;(


 
Meg tudlak érteni, mert az étkezéskor keltett zajok rosszabb periódusaimban hisztériáig képesek zavarni. :mrgreen: Olyasmiről nem beszélek, hogy félig nyitott szájjal rág, miközben a protézise bolygó mozgást végez a szájüregben. Ha nagyon eltérült, akkor egy diszkrét nyelvmozdulattal a helyére tuszkolja... :mrgreen:
Tudnál bővebben írni a főnököd technikájáról? Hogy hogyan tudja odaverni... Nem nyitja ki rendesen a száját, vagy ráharap az esszcajgra? Vagy hogyan? Kipróbáltam ugyanis, de csak az első fogaimmal vagyok képes koccantani, azok meg elég érzékenyek az ilyen inzultusra...:?:


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Szeptember 10)

b.p. írta:


> Meg tudlak érteni, mert az étkezéskor keltett zajok rosszabb periódusaimban hisztériáig képesek zavarni. :mrgreen: Olyasmiről nem beszélek, hogy félig nyitott szájjal rág, miközben a protézise bolygó mozgást végez a szájüregben. Ha nagyon eltérült, akkor egy diszkrét nyelvmozdulattal a helyére tuszkolja... :mrgreen:
> Tudnál bővebben írni a főnököd technikájáról? Hogy hogyan tudja odaverni... Nem nyitja ki rendesen a száját, vagy ráharap az esszcajgra? Vagy hogyan? Kipróbáltam ugyanis, de csak az első fogaimmal vagyok képes koccantani, azok meg elég érzékenyek az ilyen inzultusra...:?:



Szia!

Köszi,a reggeli "hasizom tornát". :-D (Műanyag kanálra nem gondoltál még?:mrgreen.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 10)

sirkan49 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Köszi,a reggeli "hasizom tornát". :-D (Műanyag kanálra nem gondoltál még?:mrgreen.


 
A gyakorlat célja drcsermak megnevettetése volt, hogy adott esetben mosollyal tudja kezelni a témát. Örülök, hogy első tesztelőként "vetted" a szándékot.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Szeptember 10)

b.p. írta:


> A gyakorlat célja drcsermak megnevettetése volt, hogy adott esetben mosollyal tudja kezelni a témát. Örülök, hogy első tesztelőként "vetted" a szándékot.



Ki az a "nyelvtörő" :mrgreen: drcsermak? Ma korán keltem,mert még "konyharobot" vagyok,és két kavirc között olvasom a könyvet (most nincs uncsi egy szál se,szabad "rosszalkodni",vagyis most nem kell pédamutatóan viselkedni :mrgreen,és bekukkantok ide.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 10)

sirkan49 írta:


> Ki az a "nyelvtörő" :mrgreen: drcsermak? Ma korán keltem,mert még "konyharobot" vagyok,és két kavirc között olvasom a könyvet (most nincs uncsi egy szál se,szabad "rosszalkodni",vagyis most nem kell pédamutatóan viselkedni :mrgreen,és bekukkantok ide.


Ez dícséretes!  Ilyet én nem tehetek sajnos. Ha főzés közben kijövök a konyhából, az én szklerotikus fejemből már kiszáll, hogy keverni kéne, vagy takarékra kéne tenni. A kozmás lábost meg úgy úúúúúútálom sikálni... Így ha főzök, akkor konyha.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Szeptember 10)

b.p. írta:


> Ez dícséretes!  Ilyet én nem tehetek sajnos. Ha főzés közben kijövök a konyhából, az én szklerotikus fejemből már kiszáll, hogy keverni kéne, vagy takarékra kéne tenni. A kozmás lábost meg úgy úúúúúútálom sikálni... Így ha főzök, akkor konyha.



Köszi,de kivételesen ez nem dícséretre méltó,hanem pironkodnom kéne érte.De nem kell mindíg felnőttként viselkedni,az olyan unalmas.:-D Ha meg leég a kaja,jól letolom a férjemet,amiért nem érezte a szagát,és neki kell sikálnia. (Volt már rá példa):mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 10)

sirkan49 írta:


> Köszi,de kivételesen ez nem dícséretre méltó,hanem pironkodnom kéne érte.De nem kell mindíg felnőttként viselkedni,az olyan unalmas.:-D Ha meg leég a kaja,jól letolom a férjemet,amiért nem érezte a szagát,és neki kell sikálnia. (Volt már rá példa):mrgreen:


:``:


----------



## sender1987 (2008 Szeptember 12)

*hello*

uj tag vagyok üdv mindenkinek


----------



## sender1987 (2008 Szeptember 12)

*Szia*

hihi


----------



## konz (2008 Szeptember 13)

*h*


----------



## konz (2008 Szeptember 13)

*óóó*

l


----------



## konz (2008 Szeptember 13)

*se*

lálá


----------



## Santane (2008 Szeptember 13)

KONZ!
Engem az idegesít, ha egy idióta idióta baromságokat ír be egy fórumba!
Ha csak ennyi telik tőled, akkor ezzel menjél más fórumokba, ahol értékelik a gyermekded baromságokat.

Na, most jól kidohogtam magam.


----------



## Mazsola24 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!
Napi 8 órában megállás nélkül azt hallgatom, hogy a kokkéganőmet milyen bosszuság , tragédia, veszteség éri nap mint nap.
A kavics is azért van az utcán,hogy ő megbotoljon benne.
Bizony nekem ez egy nagy bosszuság ,hogy vele kell dolgozzam.:12::66:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 13)

Mazsola24 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Napi 8 órában megállás nélkül azt hallgatom, hogy a kokkéganőmet milyen bosszuság , tragédia, veszteség éri nap mint nap.
> A kavics is azért van az utcán,hogy ő megbotoljon benne.
> Bizony nekem ez egy nagy bosszuság ,hogy vele kell dolgozzam.:12::66:


Szia Mazsola!
A kolléganőd tipikus energia vámpír. Azzal szeretne figyelmet, törődést, szeretetet kicsikarni, hogy állandóan panaszkodik. Ezzel a környezetének az energiáját lemeríti.
Régebben nekem bevált az, hogy amint rákezdte, kikapcsoltam a figyelmemet. Kizárólag a beszéd lejtésére figyeltem, hogy megfelelő időben egy nahátteszegény, tényleg, mitnemmondasz felkiáltással közbe tudjak vágni. Nem tudott lefárasztani.
Mostanában már nem a saját energiámat adom, másként állok az ilyen emberekhez, de a figyelem kikapcsolását tudom ajánlani azoknak, akik lemerülnek a folyamatos panaszkodástól.


----------



## Szoldzsi (2008 Szeptember 21)

Jujj. Volt ezzel kapcsolatban egy nagyon jó "viccem", hogy milyen apróságokkal tudunk felbosszantani másokat. Valahol megvan a gépen, mindjárt megtalálom...


----------



## Szoldzsi (2008 Szeptember 21)

Nem találom. Nincs valakinek meg?
Ezekre emlékszem:
-sohaseirjekezetetesnehasznalszszokozt
-munkahelyeden tedd fel az asztalra a szemetest és írd ki rá: "beérkező levelek".

nagyon sok ilyen van. és annyira jók


----------



## cili9 (2008 Szeptember 21)

Nekem legutóbb az okozott bosszúságot, hogy az hathónapos babáknak szánt bébiétel összetevők listájában TEJSZÍNT találtam ( miután megvettem és hazahoztam) A védőnő nem győzi mondani, hogy egy éves kor alatt NE adjunk tejterméket a gyerekeknek, mert allergizál. Fene az etikátlan gyártóba.


----------



## remeny12 (2008 Október 4)

ha valaki megígér valamit és nem teljesíti ráadásul úgy kezel mint ha én lennék a hülye


----------



## Mohakert (2008 Október 14)

Időnként jönnek jól felismerhető emberek, és végigpróbálják a házban a kilincseket, hátha valamelyik nyitva van. Én megoldottam, hogy észrevegyek egy ilyen kísérletet, fél órája kellett utánamennem egy próbálkozónak, időnként sajnos jön a következő. Na ez bosszant...


----------



## Gordianmail (2008 Október 19)

tanulni kell hétfőre


----------



## Wildcath (2008 November 4)

Elég apróság az, h kiakaszt, ha a párom végigcaplat sáros bakancsban a frissen felmosott lakásdn, de TUTIRA leveszi a cipőjét-papucsát, ha még nem mostam fel? 

De komolyan, pasiknál ez természetes?


----------



## Santane (2008 November 10)

Wildcath írta:


> De komolyan, pasiknál ez természetes?


 
Nyugodj meg kedves Wildcath! .. elég elterjedt dolog ez a viselkedés az "erősebbik" nemnél.


----------



## szalmakutya (2008 November 12)

sziasztok!
idegesít, hogy kerózás közben becsípi a szakállamat a cepzár ha felhúzom a nyakamig.
végre kiadhattam magamból ezt súlyos problémát. majd persze egyszer varrok oda egy antiszakáltépést.


----------



## Zuárd (2008 November 12)

*Snapshot*

Erre a bosszantós-bosszankodós témára van egy jó sztorim... Egyelőre Pesten lakom, remélem ez hamarosan változni fog, s ahogy az ország (itt Magyarországra gondolok) minden városában a Kodály köröndön is ez a helyzet: a ninják macskaügyességét meghazudtolóan hiretelen eléd pörren egy alacsony, fehér ingbe és sötét nyakkendőbe göngyölt szafaládéképű csóka kezében mindenféle Biblia-magyarázó szettel és rákérdez, hogy - ugyan - vajh mit is vélsz Teremtődről... Ravasz testcselt bevetve sikerül kikerülnöd és gúnyos vigyorral arcodon visszapillantasz rá, de amikor visszafordulsz, hogy utadra menj, hirtelen belebukkansz egy hórihorgas, sárga lepelbe csavart, kopasz, de fejebúbján kis varkocsot viselő alakba, aki szintén valamelyik vallást magyarázó nyomtatvánnyal kezében akar pénzt kisíbolni belőled.

Legutóbb is ez történt, csak akkor mázlim volt... A sárga leples kezdte volna az aznapi lejmolást, láttam, ahogy ugrásra készen próbálja blokkolni utamat, de félúton nagyon fontos telefonhívást kapott (lehet, hogy Vishnu volt?), mire az alkalmat kihasználva, különösebb tornász mutatvány nélkül sikerült kikerülnöm őt, és tovább folytatnom utam. Balga emberként azt hittem, hogy megúsztam, e helyett elibém toppant a szafaládéképű nyakkendős, és bajsza alatt elzsurmolta az oly sokat elhangzott kérdést: "Fiatalember, ne haragudjon, hogy feltartom, csak meg akartam kérdezni, hogy mit is vél maga a Teremtőjéről, s vele való kapcsolatáról?" Ekkor deus ex machina felvillant a nagy ötlet: "Nos. ha erről akar elbeszélgenti, javaslom, hogy forduljon sokkal kompetensebb barátomhoz, aki most ugyan épp telefonál, de ha udvarisan megkéri választ ad az Ön kérdésére...", böktem lazán hüvelykujjamal a sárgaleples felé, aki még mindig telefonált, ámde én lecsesen kerülve "útonállómat" elégedetten tova haladtam... Nem hiszitek el, de igaz: ahogy visszanéztem a szafaládéképű tényleg odaslattyogott a sárgalepleshez, aki nagyon megnyúlt képpel kezdte méregetni őt... :mrgreen:


----------



## diemd (2008 November 14)

Hát engem egy valami bosszant és az nem más mint az emberi butaság. Mindennap sikerül egyet kifognom


----------



## propi (2008 November 21)

Engem az emberi butaság idegesít 



diemd írta:


> Hát engem egy valami bosszant és az nem más mint az emberi butaság. Mindennap sikerül egyet kifognom



Detto


----------



## soreth (2008 November 27)

Engem az udvariatlanság zavar, ha rálépnek a cipődre inkább fellöknek, mintsem, hogy elnézést kérjenek.

Huh, ezt tényleg jó volt kiadni


----------



## Amigo (2008 November 28)

Engem az zavar,hogy itt mar honapok ota senki nincs.Tobszor bejovok,de ures minden,miert?Regebben mi itt nagyon jokat hulyultunk,sok fiatal lany,sracok,ma meg semmi.Ki baszurontotta el?


----------



## eliyxxxa (2008 December 2)

*hello mindenkinek*

Hat... engem az boszant nagyon ha critizalnak...tobek koszt


----------



## DyNaMiTe (2008 December 3)

NAgyon kicsi az UPLOADOM. VAlami nincs rendben az ISP nél!


----------



## Ancsusz (2008 December 7)

Engem az bosszant, ha valami, amit nagyon szeretnék nem jön össze.
Vagy nem úgy, ahogy én elterveztem!


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 7)

Engem igazából a mikulás bosszant !
Hiába írtam neki,hogy a kilencven kilós barátnőmet rakja a cipőcskémbe,
nem hozta el,mert félt a feleségemtől.


----------



## Indilwhen (2008 December 7)

Engem az bosszant, hogy a villamoson mindenki már az állomás előtt 500 méterrel odatolong az ajtóhoz és képes könyökölni csakhogy előbb szálljon le mint a másik - tisztára viccel volt amikor a 70 éves nagynénim a maga 150 centijével fiatalokat megszégyenítően gyúrta szét előttünk a tömeget )


----------



## wafelini (2008 December 9)

Engem az bosszant nagyon, amikor reggelente a dugóban állok a kocsival és a rádióban nagyon rossz zenéket játszanak közben... lehet apróságnak tűnik, de a jó zene a napot is jobbá teheti.


----------



## jonyto (2008 December 15)

ne engedd hogy a negatív dolgok lekössék a figyelmed túlzottan, koncentrálj a pozitívra!...saját tapasztalatom, a nehézségek sokkal elviselhetőbbek azóta.


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

bosszantanak a hulye forumok


----------



## arelim (2008 December 15)

Dirk88 írta:


> bosszantanak a hulye forumok


vagy inkább a hülye fórumozók?


----------



## arelim (2008 December 15)

wafelini írta:


> Engem az bosszant nagyon, amikor reggelente a dugóban állok a kocsival és a rádióban nagyon rossz zenéket játszanak közben... lehet apróságnak tűnik, de a jó zene a napot is jobbá teheti.


talán vegyél valami kazettát/cd-t/mp3-as lemezt, amivel elütheted az időt.
vagy motorozz, biciklizz, tömegközlekedj, vagy sétálj.
mondom ezt úgy, hogy nem tudom, hol laksz, és nem tudom, mennyire messze jársz munkába.


----------



## Körmi19 (2008 December 15)

egy k.b.szott file ami az életemet mentené meg...és nincs.......


----------



## annna21 (2008 December 17)

Engem az internetem lassúsága bosszant, akadozik már egy hete!


----------



## kattantdebil (2008 December 18)

Szerintem sok bosszantó apróságot írtam eddig.


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

kattantdebil írta:


> Szerintem sok bosszantó apróságot írtam eddig.


Te vagy ami bosszant.Idejössz firkállni.Annyi eszed nincs,hogy legalább a szabályzatot elolvasd.Poénosnak tartod magad pedig ...........vagy


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 18)

A bánatomat italba akartam fojtani, de tud úszni a bestia...


----------



## Casidy (2008 December 18)

Tényleg apróság, mert ezer más fontos dologgal kellene foglalkoznom, de bosszant, hogy lassan itt a Karácsony, Kanadában már csupa hó minden, én meg még köszönő viszonyban se vagyok egyetlen hópehellyel sem. Havat akarok!!:!:


----------



## Tidena (2008 December 19)

vacsi,uncsi,meg az összes ilyen becézés...a legutolsó amit hallottam a kakcsi volt....áááááááá......


----------



## Mokka5 (2008 December 20)

Csak megjegyezném: hogy azok sem mind barátok , lehet hogy csak ráérnek!!-))


----------



## dgaboca (2008 December 21)

engem nem sok minden nem boszant!


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 December 23)

Casidy írta:


> Tényleg apróság, mert ezer más fontos dologgal kellene foglalkoznom, de bosszant, hogy lassan itt a Karácsony, Kanadában már csupa hó minden, én meg még köszönő viszonyban se vagyok egyetlen hópehellyel sem. Havat akarok!!:!:


 
Na meg vagy elégedve? Jól betakarta a hó Kanadát!


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 December 23)

Casidy írta:


> Tényleg apróság, mert ezer más fontos dologgal kellene foglalkoznom, de bosszant, hogy lassan itt a Karácsony, Kanadában már csupa hó minden, én meg még köszönő viszonyban se vagyok egyetlen hópehellyel sem. Havat akarok!!:!:


 
Na,meg vagy elégedve? Jól behevezódott Kanada!


----------



## Casidy (2008 December 25)

CSODÁS írta:


> Na,meg vagy elégedve? Jól behevezódott Kanada!



Sajnos a kanadai hó számomra hozzáférhetetlen. Talán egy másik életben eljutok oda. Nálunk mindenesetre továbbra sincs hó.


----------



## tratak (2008 December 27)

A telefonos kérdezők,eladók, szervezők, felmérők és társaik. Legutóbb az anyukámat keresték név szerint. Mondtam: a lánya vagyok, miben segíthetek? Mire: mikor beszélhetnék az anyukájával? Erre én: hölgyem, térjen a tárgyra! Válasz: nem beszélhetnék mégis inkább a szüleivel? Hát ilyet 33 éve nem kérdeztek tőlem, akkor voltam 10.


----------



## FeherMD (2008 December 28)

Szerintem szép hely Kanada, bár eléggé hideg van ott állandóan


----------



## huncutka0329 (2009 Január 3)

Engem az bosszant, hogy Kanada olyan messze van!


----------



## ramiz (2009 Január 4)

Engem az bosszant, hogy nagyon hideg van, de hó alig


----------



## ramiz (2009 Január 4)

Engem az bosszant, hogy nagyon hideg van, de hó alig


----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)

Engemet az bosszant,hogy ide jön egy akárki 10 hozzászólással.Nyit egy topikot,,maga sem tudja kiröl,,belinkel egy képet és ezzel be is fejezte.Az ilyen alakoktól kiborulok.


----------



## ramiz (2009 Január 4)

afca írta:


> Engemet az bosszant,hogy ide jön egy akárki 10 hozzászólással.Nyit egy topikot,,maga sem tudja kiröl,,belinkel egy képet és ezzel be is fejezte.Az ilyen alakoktól kiborulok.



Ott válaszoltam (gondolom ez nekem szólt).


----------



## mortein79 (2009 Január 16)

Engem az bosszant, hogy a munkahelyemen hiába főzöm mindig én a teát, a kollégák folyton megisszák előlem, főzhetem újra. Átlagban egy kancsóból egy bögre jut nekem, pedig legtöbbször én veszek minden hozzávalót, cukrot, filter, citromlevet...


----------



## dani888 (2009 Január 17)

Bosszant, hogy az emberek csak a rosszat látják meg. Ha jön az ellenőr mindenki káromkodik, de mikor nem jön, valahogy sosem látni mosolygó embereket.
Ha a vaj a megkent felével esik le a földre, mindenki káromkodik, de mikor lapjával felfelé érkezik, senki sem ujjong...


----------



## Santane (2009 Január 22)

mortein79 írta:


> Engem az bosszant, hogy a munkahelyemen hiába főzöm mindig én a teát, a kollégák folyton megisszák előlem, főzhetem újra. Átlagban egy kancsóból egy bögre jut nekem, pedig legtöbbször én veszek minden hozzávalót, cukrot, filter, citromlevet...


 
Esetleg annak idején nem te kínálgattad nekik szeretettel?


----------



## Cucus (2009 Január 22)

szia montein79. Első sorban te nagyon jó szivűnek nézel ki. Ha én a te helyedbe volnék.megmondanám a munkatársaimnak,hogy a következő napon ha akarnak teát akkor vegyenek hozzávalótmert te már eleget adtél nekik ingyen. Nehagyd magad kihasználni. C


----------



## Cucus (2009 Január 23)

Kamálom a kifejezésedet de sajnos nagyon érthetetlen. Ha-ha-ha


----------



## Alexandrácska (2009 Január 30)

Engem nem bosszant semmi... én idegbajt kapok a legkisebb szarságoktól is... XD


----------



## ferri60 (2009 Január 30)

Engem az bosszant, hogy nem máshol élek!


----------



## domino36 (2009 Február 1)

Nálam az a csoda, hogy ha egy nap nyugodt vagyok. De ez csak akkor történhet meg, ha nincs körülöttem senki, nincs sürgős tennivalóm, csak tévézek, netezek. De ilyen sajnos jó, ha egy évben egyszer van.


----------



## szaffee (2009 Február 2)

Engem az utcán a hírlaposztogatók idegesítenek, az igazgató aki kitalálta vigyük haza a szemetet mert a konténerbe nem fér..


----------



## zsoltikat (2009 Február 5)

Engem az bosszantott amikor hülyének néztek. aztán rájöttem


----------



## zsoltikat (2009 Február 5)

meg aztán azok is bosszantanak akik nem néznek hülyének. mert nem tudom miért


----------



## komejni (2009 Február 8)

Az bosszant, hogy nem milliárdosak a szüleim. Ez még hagyján, de én sem vagyok az. Sőt egyetlen rokonom se. Nehéz tiszteséges úton meggazdagodni...


----------



## Helma (2009 Február 8)

A 16hónapos fiam fogcsikorgatása,na az bosszant, a hideg futkos a hátamon.


----------



## albac (2009 Február 10)

Bosszantó az, hogy elfelejtettem csokit venni ma estére


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

ha nem mehetek az alciba


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

hat no


----------



## I-Miaka (2009 Február 20)

Engem az idegesít, ha keresek egy könyvet és 
a, nincs bent a könyvtárban
b, nincs meg a boltban
c, több mint 2 óra a kiszállítási ideje


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 22)

Unokatestvérem. nah ha ő megjelenik, az idegeim már el is szakadtak. nem is értem hogy tud így kicsinálni xD


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

Idegesítés?
Egyszerű dolgok idegesítenek!
A közlekedni nem tudó, a halál és élet mezsgyéjén lebegő (már az összes ízületük protézis, két agyvérzésen és egy szívrohamon túl vannak, meg a nyolcvanon is) közlekedni nem tudó öreg emberek!
Miért? Egyszerű!
Megveszik az elektromos biciklit, mindenféle közlekedési ismeret nélkül és teljes gázzal rohannak mindenhova! Fellökik a gördeszkázó fiúkat. A Tata jobban száguldozik, mint az aki most vette meg élete első sportautóját! Aztán meg, két centi vastag szemüveggel, hogy a csudába kapja meg az öreg bácsika a jogsit??? Nah még hogy szemüveg, legyen! De annyi erő sincs benne, hogy eltekerje rendesen a kormányt! De Beül az autóba, gázt ad, és megy. Többnyire egyenesen, majd kb kétezer méterrel a kanyar előtt eldönti, hogy kanyarodni fog, és akkor jajj mindenkinek, mert 2000 méter kell, hogy eljusson az agyától a kezéig az utasítás! Oké ez kicsit túlzás, de akkor is!


----------



## sisinho (2009 Február 27)

Szobatársam hortyogása mellettem nem kicsit bosszant


----------



## Tamburás (2009 Február 28)

Bolondok háza? Mondjuk, mikor nem rakom rá a kotyogós kávéfőzőmre a felső szűrőt és kishíján felrobban, de lekapom és megégetem a kezem és minden tiszta kávézacc...mindezt kora reggel, munkába indulás előtt !


----------



## kágyula (2009 Március 4)

komejni , nebosszintson , hogy csoronak születtél ,erröl nemtehetsz.
De csoron házasodni igen, ez már bosszantó .


----------



## ozzrol (2009 Március 5)

ha nem elég hideg a söröm, az nagyon felbosszant


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

hali


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

tudom


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

hogy ez


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

nagyon


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

idegesítő


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

és


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

bosszantó


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

de


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

ne


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

haragudjatok


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

ezért


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

mert már


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

csak


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

néhány


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

üzenet


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

van


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

hátra


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

hogy meglegyen


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

a 20.


----------



## Annabell95 (2009 Március 5)

Tényleg bocs, de ez off topic, szóval, gondoltam...:S


----------



## csücsök (2009 Március 8)

Ilyen beszólások, szavanként beírva, csak hogy meglegyen a 20 hoszászólás egy letöltés miatt. Pfff.... Legalább annyit tennének meg hogy szétnéznének a fórumon és úgy szólnának hozzá, hogy ne kelljen moderálni.


----------



## Gudisz (2009 Március 12)

mondjtok már meg, ha van 20hozzászólásom, miért nem tudok letölteni?
Már 48 óra is eltelt a regisztrációm óta


----------



## CYril (2009 Március 28)

részemről megdolgozom ezért a tagságért és próbálok magamhoz képest értelmeset alkotni

pl az bosszantó ha vannak megszokásaid és azokat felrúgják. Főleg ha szokás ember vagy. Én az vagyok és egy héten keresztül ültem az ágyam mellé mert fél méterrel arrébb lett rakva...


----------



## kapy (2009 Március 28)

csucsok írta:


> Ilyen beszólások, szavanként beírva, csak hogy meglegyen a 20 hoszászólás egy letöltés miatt. Pfff.... Legalább annyit tennének meg hogy szétnéznének a fórumon és úgy szólnának hozzá, hogy ne kelljen moderálni.




Ezzel egyetértek. Én is új vagyok, és most nézek szét a fórumokon, és már nem egyet megnéztem, ami nagyon tetszik.


----------



## gimesi (2009 Március 31)

Ha a letöltési csíkom 99,9% után visszaugrik 99,6%-ra. De ezt legalább 6-szor. Közbe lemegy két boratokk*zt és három halszálka a torkán... No azt gyűlölöm


----------



## renegad (2009 Március 31)

ha a szinte üres 81-esen mindenki az ajtóban áll mondván "én csak két megállót megyek" és így nem tudok leszállni


----------



## CYril (2009 Április 1)

Kapy: Nah ez a jó hozzáállás!

Bosszantó h a munkahelyem bizonytalan...


----------



## MKeve (2009 Április 6)

jó estét. am azt hittem hogy ez bosszantó dolgok helye.
engem a kémia tanárom bosszant


----------



## matula5 (2009 Április 11)

Mit tudtok fittness Norbi amerikai útjáról? Azt mondta, hogy elnyert egy díjat, amit épp most alapítottak. A díj neve: globális egészség díj. Ráadásul azon a konfeencián, amire elment felkérték egy előadásra is, hogy mutassa be miket ért el. Meg is ilyedt, mert tolmács nem volt, de azért elvállalta. Csak másnap éppen úgy lakult, hogy már nem volt idő az ő előadására. Nem kamuszagú ez?


----------



## Jessi (2009 Április 11)

Engem az szokott bosszantani, hogy az emberek nem merik vallalni itt meg sajat magukat sem. Kulonbozo, kiolvashatatlan neveken jelentkeznek be, amit ok maguk sem ertenek. Raadasul eleg hulyen hangzik. Arckepuk helyett hulyeseget tesznek ki, mintha ok allatok lennenek, vagy ertelmetlen hulyesegek. Ki erti ezt???


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Április 12)

Engem pillanatnyilag egyvalami bosszant. Sehol sem találok egy adózással kapcsolatos kérdésemre választ.:-?

Ha egy dominicai bejegyzésű offshore cégnek dolgozok mint ugyebár magyar állampolgár, akkor hova a csudába fizetem a jövedelemadót? Ez még nem aktuális, de ha mondjuk Mo.-ra kellene adóznom, akkor valószínű nem is lesz az.
Ha valaki tud e téren okosságot, szívesen hallgatnám,illetve olvasnám.


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 12)

Jessi írta:


> Engem az szokott bosszantani, hogy az emberek nem merik vallalni itt meg sajat magukat sem. Kulonbozo, kiolvashatatlan neveken jelentkeznek be, amit ok maguk sem ertenek. Raadasul eleg hulyen hangzik. Arckepuk helyett hulyeseget tesznek ki, mintha ok allatok lennenek, vagy ertelmetlen hulyesegek. Ki erti ezt???


 
Kedves Jessi!

Azt hiszem te még nem ismered az internet - a webes világ - árnyoldalait. Nagyon is megvan az oka annak, hogy az emberek nem a saját arcképeiket rakják be.
Amúgy téged annak idején Jessi néven anyakönyveztek? Tudod, hogy mi a jelentése? 
Én nagyon is jól tudom, hogy mi a jelentése az én nevemnek. 
Az állatokat és egyéb figurákat tartalmazó logók jelképek, mégpedig minden egyes embernél egy-egy jellemző gondolati asszociációk. 
Nálam egy cica van. Ebből tudják az emberek, hogy én szeretem a cicákat. Még az is jelent valamit, hogy milyen pózban lévő cicaképet kerestem. 
Na, meg szerintem ez itt a fórumon egy hatodrangú kérdés, hogy éppen milyen a fizimiskája az embereknek, hiszen nem egy társkereső fórumban vagyunk.
Próbáld az embereket beszélgetéseken keresztül megismerni. Hidd el, sok jó fórumos barátra lelsz majd.
További jó fórumozást kívánok neked!


----------



## Maligán (2009 Április 12)

Santane írta:


> *logók jelképek, mégpedig minden egyes embernél egy-egy jellemző gondolati asszociációk. *


 -- :nobeer: -- :?: -- :111:-- :222:-- :?: -- :..:


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 12)

Maligán írta:


> -- :nobeer: -- :?: -- :111:-- :222:-- :?: -- :..:


 
Hihi! Ez édes!
De azért csak megvan a miértje, hogy ez a logód - nem?  
Adj egy kortyot! - apropó! Ismered a jégbort?.. hmmmm 
:34:


----------



## Maligán (2009 Április 12)

Santane írta:


> Hihi! Ez édes!
> *De azért csak megvan a miértje, hogy ez a logód* - nem?
> Adj egy kortyot! - apropó! Ismered a jégbort?.. hmmmm
> :34:


miretippelsz ?? 
/elso lepes/


....oooO................ 
....(....)....Oooo...... 
.....)../. ...(....).... 
.....(_/.......)../..... 
.............. (_/......



:``: nahaaat ,ennyit se nem tucc :--:
az itten szuletett be - beee :ugras:


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 12)

Én eddig nem a születési helyével voltam elfoglalva, hanem a zamatjával! 
Nagyon szeretem!


----------



## Maligán (2009 Április 13)

Santane írta:


> Én eddig nem a születési helyével voltam elfoglalva, hanem a zamatjával!
> Nagyon szeretem!



*elso kerdessel ados maradtal ...
________________________________________________
* Eredeti szerző *Santane* 

 
Hihi! Ez édes!
*De azért csak megvan a miértje, hogy ez a logód* - nem? :wink: :grin: 
1/ /miretippelsz ?? / = elsokerdes
*__________________________________________
*


----------



## Jessi (2009 Április 13)

Santane írta:


> Kedves Jessi!
> 
> Azt hiszem te még nem ismered az internet - a webes világ - árnyoldalait. Nagyon is megvan az oka annak, hogy az emberek nem a saját arcképeiket rakják be.
> Amúgy téged annak idején Jessi néven anyakönyveztek? Tudod, hogy mi a jelentése?
> ...


 
Kedvesem!
Az anyakonyvi nevem megvaltoztattam Jessikara, mert nagyon stresszes volt az eredeti keresztnevem. Mivel ez megengedett is, ezert eltem a lehetoseggel. Ennyi!
Udv.Jessi


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 13)

Jessi írta:


> Kedvesem!
> Az anyakonyvi nevem megvaltoztattam Jessikara, mert nagyon stresszes volt az eredeti keresztnevem. Mivel ez megengedett is, ezert eltem a lehetoseggel. Ennyi!
> Udv.Jessi


 
Kedves Jessika!
Nekem is hivatalos nevem a Santane. Ennyi.
Pedig lehet, hogy masnak ugy tunik, hogy egy kitekert fantazianev. 
De ez nem is lenyeges. Hidd el, az a lenyeges, hogy jol erezzuk itt magunkat a forumokon es jokat beszelgessunk.
kiss


----------



## ruzar (2009 Április 14)

MKeve írta:


> engem a kémia tanárom bosszant


Az énkémia tanárom apró és bosszantó is .


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 14)

Engem a szemben lakó orkok bosszantanak. Eddig nem foglalkoztam velük, de mióta kitalálták, hogy én őket lesem és a lakástulajuknak lejelentem a dolgaikat (és mindezt rám ordítva), azóta elhatalmaskodott rajtam az orkutálat...
Amúgy szuperlénynek gondolhatnak, mert - a munkám miatt is - napi 12 órányit ülök háttal (több méterrel arrébb!!) az ablaknak!


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 20)

Megint jöttem morogni.
Már sírba visznek az új regisztrálók! Ahogy bejön, eligazgatja a fenekén a tojáshéjat, majd azonnal megkeresi azt a fórumot, ahol számonkérhet. Semmit nem talál meg, semmihez nem ért, semmit sem olvas el - főleg ami rá, új regisztráltra vonatkozik -, de a panaszfórumot azonnal megtalálja.
Ott aztán se bú, se bá, csak beleordítja a CH-ba, hogy mi az hogy ő nem tud letölteni???!
Ilyenkor ökölbe szorul a kezem, kigúvvad a szemem és hálát adok a Jóistennek, hogy nincs előttem az illető. Ugyanis nagyon sok energiámba telne jó alaposan megrázni és a fülébe belesüvölteni, hogy: .....
Na, ez az, amit nem lehet leírnom, mert kimoderálnának!


----------



## Piero (2009 Április 20)

Santane, ha ez megnyugtató, mindenhol így van. :] Én moderátorként dolgozom egy nagy fórumon, hozzá kellett szokjak. :]

Engem mi bosszant? Az hogy minden apró dologért képesek úgy lehordani, hogy az összes életkedvem elmenjen.


----------



## Santane (2009 Április 20)

Köszi Piero. Én is hozzászokhatnék már, hiszen rengetegszer előfordul az eset.  Sőt! Van, hogy leírja az ember türelmesen X.Y-nak, hogy ezért és ezért nem tud letölteni, majd közvetlen utána(!!) beír egy másik ugyancsak azzal a kérdéssel. Erre már tényleg nincs mit mondani, csak bejönni ide moroni. Akkor megnyugszom. 
Talán még arra is van pici remény, hogy egy új tag elolvassa és megjegyzi...
**
Tudod miért hordanak le apró dolgokért? Mert te vagy a pont a sor végén. Gyűjtögetik az emberek a batyuba, amiből elegük van, és jön egy aprócska bibi, egy lényegtelen valami, amit te csinálsz és hussss.... volt-nincs hajad a fejeden! Lesüvöltik.
Erre nincs más lehetőség, mint oldalt állni, hogy a süvöltés bemenjen az egyik füleden és engedni kell a másikon kiviharzani.


----------



## Góréné (2009 Április 23)

Santane! Nem tudom,h miért vagy ezen kiakadva! Én 2 éve vezetek egy boltot,s 2 éve ki van írva minden akciónk,s mindenre rá van írva az ára,s minden nap a törzsvásárlók megkérdezik,h mi mibe kerül! Na ez a bosszantó,s sokszor elgondolkodtam már azon,h ha mégegyszer elölről kezdhetném az egészet,nem megyek a kereskedelembe!


----------



## Góréné (2009 Április 23)

Ja,ha már itt vagyok,kihasználnám a dühöngés lehetőségét!  Én azt gyűlölöm a legjobban,h ha mész az utcán,vagy ülsz a buszon,vagy akárhol vagy, s ha a gyereked olyat csinál,amiért esetleg le kell tolni,vagy fegyelmezni kell,vagy ne adja isten meg kell ütni a kezét,vagy fenekét... mi közük van az embereknek,h te mit csinálsz a gyerekeddel,meg hogy hogyan beszélsz vele!! Én ezt soha nem fogom megérteni! De annyi okos ember van,h az nem is igaz!


----------



## David595 (2009 Április 23)

Szegény kémiatanárok. Biztos nem tehetnek róla hogy ilyen bosszantóak.(az enyém is az )


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 26)

Jessi írta:


> Engem az szokott bosszantani, hogy az emberek nem merik vallalni itt meg sajat magukat sem. Kulonbozo, kiolvashatatlan neveken jelentkeznek be, amit ok maguk sem ertenek. Raadasul eleg hulyen hangzik. Arckepuk helyett hulyeseget tesznek ki, mintha ok allatok lennenek, vagy ertelmetlen hulyesegek. Ki erti ezt???



Kedves Jessi!

Ha valaki az arcát, vagy a családját szeretné bemutatni, arra más fórumokon van lehetősége. pl:IWIW, Hi5, stb. 
Ez a fórumozás valóban olyan, mint egy álarcosbál. Ha kíváncsi vagy valakire,kis ügyességgel találhatsz róla képet, vagy felveheted vele a kapcsolatot személyesen is. 
Így biztos lehet az illető abban, hogy a belső értékei miatt érdeklődnek utána.


----------



## ERA24 (2009 Június 8)

általában azok az emberek akik abba okoskodnak bele amihez nem értenek.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 8)

Marhára nehezen viselem azt, hogy ha a kisujjamat nyújtom valakiknek, akkor letépik a karom...és még fel is háborodnak azon, hogy nyüszögök


----------



## Santane (2009 Június 8)

Na,ja.. az emberek ezt imádják csinálni - és rengeteg félkarú ember szaladgál a világban...


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 9)

Santane írta:


> Na,ja.. az emberek ezt imádják csinálni - és rengeteg félkarú ember szaladgál a világban...



Azt hiszem, hogy a problémát megoldottam. Várom, hogy mikor jönnek a köpködések a főnökös topikba


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 9)

Bosszantanak?
A modortalan (javarészt) nyugdíjaskorú egyének, akik a metrón a leszállókon keresztülcsörtetve, lökdösődve, taposva törtetnek egy általuk felfedezett ülőhely felé.


----------



## yozo (2009 Június 11)

Ja, meg leverik a vesédet és a gennyedző fekélyeikről beszélgetnek:cici:


----------



## NADUDVARI (2009 Június 14)

Az új örület ha valakinek van egy szuper jó telefonja és ha a metron vagy buszon közlekedek és azon halgatja a zenét miért nem lehet mindjárt egy headsettet is vásárolni ahoz a csoda mobilhoz?


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 14)

NADUDVARI írta:


> Az új örület ha valakinek van egy szuper jó telefonja és ha a metron vagy buszon közlekedek és azon halgatja a zenét miért nem lehet mindjárt egy headsettet is vásárolni ahoz a csoda mobilhoz?



Jajjj, kedves NADUDVARI! Ha headsettel használná azt a jó kis mobilt, akkor mégis ki a fenének tűnne fel, hogy micsoda remek készüléke van???


----------



## potyike (2009 Június 24)

Engem pillanatnyilag az bosszant, hogy bár nyár van, mégis majd megfagyok és állandóan szakad az eső!Nyarat akarok!


----------



## Cucus (2009 Június 25)

*Pőtyike*

Nebosszantson téged az időjárás mivel nálunk is hüvüs van. Ezt csak elkel fogadni,hogy ez a Nyár nem lessz meleg.


----------



## olasz fiorella (2009 Június 28)

amit én utalok az a hazugság,kétszínüség,felvágás


----------



## estrella20azul (2009 Június 28)

Engem az bosszant éppen, hogy a lakótársak valamit "sütnek" és olyasn szaga van mintha már lerbe kerülés előtt égett volt s most csak fokozzák... (nincs olyan grimasz ami az orrát fogja... )


----------



## estrella20azul (2009 Június 28)

olasz fiorella írta:


> amit én utalok az a hazugság,kétszínüség,felvágás



Teljesen egyet értek veled! S mennire rossz, amikor mindhármat egy emberbe kapod meg...

Utólag pedig hozzáteszem, hogy ezek még csak nem is apróságok sajnos, viszont többnyire elkerülhetetlenek...


----------



## RienNeVaPlus (2009 Június 28)

Hanyni tudok attol ha valakinek tul hosszu a nyelve! Mondjuk ez onmagaban nem problema addig, amig nem er segget.


----------



## álomvándor (2009 Június 29)

Engem több dolog is bosszant. 
Az egyik például, hogy miért esik az eső már második hete szinte folyamatosan


----------



## imi70 (2009 Június 29)

Hi mindenkinek és bár láthatóan új vagyok itt, ez a hely tényleg jó, ha az enómber rendesen elpanaszolhatja az apróságokat amik vele megesnek. PL.: 4 lakásos társasházban lakom alsó szint, a felül lakok nem törődnek a kerttel ( fűvesítés, fásítás, fűnyírás, locsolás ) ezt én mi ( család megcsináljuk ) de Ők ugyan úgy lejönnek napozni, medencézni ( saját medencém ) mivel közös a terület, vagy a lépcsőház takarítás a két felső lakó közzül az egyik 3 hetente kitakarít a többit mi ( család ) csinálja meg még arra sem képesek, hogy a szemetesüket kirakják, sőt néha még berakni is nekünk kel. Na rosz szomszédság török átok.


----------



## imi70 (2009 Június 29)

Az eső itt is esik, és az előrejelzések szerint egész héten esni fog bár a hőmérséklet emelkedik, a kicsi fiam pedig lázas, na ez az éjszaka is nehezen fog eltelni.


----------



## SimiSimi (2009 Július 1)

Ez engem is idegesít.


----------



## muszajvolt (2009 Július 1)

Mikor valaki a füle mögé tűri a haját, egy tincset pedig direkt a füle előtt hagy. Nem tehetek róla, de mindig felhúzom magam rajta...


----------



## Santane (2009 Július 2)

muszajvolt írta:


> Mikor valaki a füle mögé tűri a haját, egy tincset pedig direkt a füle előtt hagy. Nem tehetek róla, de mindig felhúzom magam rajta...


 




Engem meg az "visz a sírba", mikor a férfiak kopaszságukat leplezendőn hátulról előre fésülik a hajukat! Mindenhol rövid, csak egy hosszú rányalt tincs van hátulról előre fésülve. Brrrr.... még a hideg is kiráz tőle, mert nevetséges és randa - de nagyon!



Nem beszélve arról, hogy pont ez hívja fel a figyelmet arra, hogy a férfi kopasz és még szégyenli is. 
(Bár ki tudja? Lehet, hogy egyeseknek ez szexi.  .... nem vagyunk egyformák. )


----------



## izémizé (2009 Július 2)

ha az ügyfélszolgálatos bájcseveg a párjával headsettel,miközben a szerződésemet készíti


----------



## vodika (2009 Július 2)

Helló!

Lehet hogy inkább egy autózással kapcsolatos totyikba kellen irni, de:
- bosszantanak azok a sofőrök, akik a dugóban a buszsávban/leálló sávban hajtanak mert NEKIK lehet
- index nélkül váltanak sávot, mert NEKIK lehet
- megállnak a mozgássérült parkolóban mert NEKIK lehet
- akkor kezd el gyorsitani amikor megelőzöm mert addig csak vezetés közben telefonált és nehogy már valaki megelőzze és mert NEKIK lehet
- és végül hogy ilyenkor nincs ott egy rendőr aki elkapja az ilyen alja embert és análisan inzultálja a gumibotjával. (elnézést a durva kirohanásért, dezek az apróságok nagyon zavarnak) 
Üdv!


----------



## Santane (2009 Július 2)

Engem pont ez szokott bosszantani - kedves nauszika! Beugrani egy fórumba, odavetni pár szót, ami abszolút nem oda való.


----------



## estrella20azul (2009 Július 6)

Csak pénteken jön haza a barátom kirándulásból... messze van, szép helyeket néznek meg és én nem mehettem, mert egyetemi kirándulás az ők évfolyamuknak... (


----------



## öregjárgány (2009 Július 6)

estrella20azul írta:


> Csak pénteken jön haza a barátom kirándulásból... messze van, szép helyeket néznek meg és én nem mehettem, mert egyetemi kirándulás az ők évfolyamuknak... (


Kitartás!! Hamar elrepül ez a kis idő!! Én 6 hónap után láttam a családomat amikor előszőr külföldön voltam dolgozni!!


----------



## öregjárgány (2009 Július 6)

imi70 írta:


> Az eső itt is esik, és az előrejelzések szerint egész héten esni fog bár a hőmérséklet emelkedik, a kicsi fiam pedig lázas, na ez az éjszaka is nehezen fog eltelni.


Jobbulást a kicsinek!!


----------



## öregjárgány (2009 Július 6)

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## öregjárgány (2009 Július 6)

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## derbi7979 (2009 Július 11)

Én nagyon tudok bosszankodni azon, hogy az emberek mostanában elfelejtenek köszönni. Ezt főleg a munkahelyemen veszem észre. Már volt, hogy rászóltam az egyik kollégámra, hogy nem tudja, hogy hogy kell köszönni!? 
És sajnos még egy dolog tud nagyon idegesíteni, még pedig az ha szipognak az emberek. Nem igaz, hogy nem tudnak elővenni egy papírzsebkendőt és kifújni az orrukat.
Lehet, hogy csak én vagyok rigolyás!?


----------



## happinesskiller (2009 Július 11)

Nem csak te. Engem is nagyon zavar ha valaki nem képes köszönni.:S


----------



## LC1 (2009 Július 12)

happinesskiller írta:


> Nem csak te. Engem is nagyon zavar ha valaki nem képes köszönni.:S


 
Szia!
Tudod szerintem ez már nem is "feltünő" sajnos,ennél már csak az rosszabb amikor azt sem tudjuk ki a közvetlen szomszédunk akár köszön,akár nem.


----------



## Senidan (2009 Július 17)

Én tudok köszönni, és szeretnélek is megtisztelni titeket ezzel: Sziasztok.  A szipogást én se szeretem. van sok dolog, ami bosszantó lehet nálam. Pl: a gyűrt asztalterítő, a szétdobált cipő; fogmosáskor a folyó csap - csak vízpazarlás. Ami nagyon tud zavarni, a haj az ételben.


----------



## 66manna (2009 Július 27)

Sziasztok,
nagyon zavar az utcán heverő szemét..
ha vki túl közel jön beszélgetés közben,
kerüli a tekintetemet..stb.

M.


----------



## frici70 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Én is új tag vagyok ,de nemtudom az oldalt hogyan kell használni! sos!


----------



## belfi (2009 Augusztus 2)

cucus60 írta:


> Mi jó híreket tudtok nekem adni mert én új tag vagyok.
> Nem tudok semmit hogyan kell tenni.


Hát elég régi a regisztrációd ahogy nézem.
Bár én csak pár hete regisztráltam és kínai volt először minden, de én azt a taktikát követtem, hogy a Szójátékoknál összeszedtem 20 hozzászólást, így állandó tagként láthattam a többi témákat. Majd elkezdtem barangolni a sok-sok téma között, beleolvastam, visszaolvastam oldalakat, tájékozódtam, erre ráment több estém, majd elkezdtem reagálni azokban a témákban amelyek érdekeltek.
Lassan megtanultam, hogy kell keresni, amúgy a tagok nagyon rendesek, sokat segítenek, ha figyelmesen olvasod a másoknak beírt tanácsokat, sokat lehet tanulni belőle. Ezen a héten, már tudtam logót készíteni, albumot felrakni. Nem kell kapkodni, csak szép lassan sorjában.
Meglátod, pár hét és Te is nagyon jól el fogsz igazodni! Sok sikert. Üdv.


----------



## Nyussz18 (2009 Augusztus 5)

cijjasztok :]


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 6)

engem meg a moderátor zavart ki forumozni.mint valami kis gyereketde körülnéztem és irogaattam és jok az oldalak


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 6)

most éppen az zavar,hogy megvan a 20 üzim és mégsem tölthetek le.na ez rendesen zavar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helianto (2009 Augusztus 7)

Majd letölthetsz, nyugi. Engem a férjem horkolása zavar... de nagyon...


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 25)

Nyussz!
A hozzászólásod apró is, és idegesítő is. Csak azért, hogy meglegyen a 20 beszólásod, nem kéne oda nem illő dolgot írkálnod!!!!

Ami korábbi hozzászólásokat illet, kikérem magamnak  Bár új vagyok még, de minden fórumon kötelességtudó és tiszteletteljes viselkedésű vagyok  :d


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 25)

Ja, és ami még bosszant? Miért viselkedik úgy a 24 éves öcsém, mint egy 5 éves????


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 26)

Engem most épp az zavar, hogy van, aki csak azért szól hozzá 20-szor, hogy le tudjon tölteni. És nem azért, mert beszélgetni akar


----------



## HatalmasKhaosz (2009 Augusztus 26)

Engem meg az zavar, hogy valakit zavar, hogy csak azért akarok 20 hozzászólást, hogy le tudjak tölteni. 
Nagyon sok jó cucc van fönn, amiket szívesen leszednék, de mivel nincs otthon netem, ezért beszélgetni nincs időm (de pendrive-ra tudok letölteni).
Na, megvolt az első, már csak 19 kell...


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 26)

HatalmasKhaosz írta:


> Engem meg az zavar, hogy valakit zavar, hogy csak azért akarok 20 hozzászólást, hogy le tudjak tölteni.
> Nagyon sok jó cucc van fönn, amiket szívesen leszednék, de mivel nincs otthon netem, ezért beszélgetni nincs időm (de pendrive-ra tudok letölteni).
> Na, megvolt az első, már csak 19 kell...


Ha családi ebédre hívnak, akkor is úgy mész be, hogy ide a kaját, ti meg le vagytok sajnálva?


----------



## HatalmasKhaosz (2009 Augusztus 26)

Ha családi ebédre megyek, akkor gondolom van lehetőségem ott maradni - de mint írtam nethiány miatt itt _nem tudok_ beszélgetni...


----------



## Picur. (2009 Szeptember 5)

Pedig, a sok érdekes letölthető dolog mellett nagyon sok érdekes, és értékes ember is van itt
Én is töltöttem le olyan dolgokat, amik érdekelnek, de nagyon szívesen beszélgetek is, mert abból is sokat lehet tanulni Szerintem, azért erre is szánj egy kis időt.
Persze, még én is csak "Kisbocs" vagyok itt, de majd belejövök


----------



## Picur. (2009 Szeptember 5)

Majd kifelejtettem... Az sem utolsó dolog, ha barátokra lelek itt!


----------



## Picur. (2009 Szeptember 5)

Még valami... Az baj, ha nem bosszant semmi?


----------



## Marika06 (2009 Szeptember 5)

*telefon*



csocsike írta:


> Torolve


Amikorfelveszem a telefont, és leteszik.


----------



## Marika06 (2009 Szeptember 5)

csocsike írta:


> Torolve


És igaza van a kedves hölgynek, de engem nemcsak zavar a férjem horkolása, hanem attól pánikolok már éjjel, h. másnap milyen elkeseredett napom lesz.


----------



## Tuso (2009 Szeptember 12)

Nagyon zavar, amikor a kisboltban megfogja kézzel az eladó a felvágottat és fogalmam sincs mit fogdosott előtte.....persze lehet hogy ez már túlzás, régen együtt aludtak az állatokkal az emberek, meg aztán se kézmosás, se alapos mosogatás, aztán úgy is jó volt...de azért mégis zavar...


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Tuso írta:


> Nagyon zavar, amikor a kisboltban megfogja kézzel az eladó a felvágottat és fogalmam sincs mit fogdosott előtte.....persze lehet hogy ez már túlzás, régen együtt aludtak az állatokkal az emberek, meg aztán se kézmosás, se alapos mosogatás, aztán úgy is jó volt...de azért mégis zavar...


Régen a családnak, az állatoknak, meg a mosatlan edényeknek volt egy közös baktériumflórája, ami ellen védve voltak. A kisbolti eladó már nincs benne ebben a közösségben... én ott szoktam hagyni (köszönöm mégsem kérem) a megtapicskolt felvágottat. \\m/


----------



## fanyar (2009 Szeptember 13)

Eredeti szerző *Tuso* 

 
_Nagyon zavar, amikor a kisboltban megfogja kézzel az eladó a felvágottat és fogalmam sincs mit fogdosott előtte.....persze lehet hogy ez már túlzás, régen együtt aludtak az állatokkal az emberek, meg aztán se kézmosás, se alapos mosogatás, aztán úgy is jó volt...de azért mégis zavar..._


Szerintem pedig amiről nem tudunk az nem fáj nem kell vele törődni.
Túlfantáziáljátok a dolgot.Persze erre rásegít a reklámokban mutatott trükkfilm a iciripiciri bacikról* óriásira nagyítva a képe*t erős tudatformáló dolog a finnyásság nagy része mesterségesúton erősített.
Persze nem azt akarom mondani nem léteznek csak annyit mondok a "zavar" fogalom az kényszeres dolog és reősíthető mesterségesen és csökkenthető a megszokással..
Egy undorodás az pszihikai tényező túlreagáljátok.
Képes fóbiává növekedni ha sokat foglalkoztok vele.
El kell menni egy élelmiszer gyárba és már nem az fog zavarni ki fogta meg . Jobb nem látni mikroszkóp alatt.
Ne legyünk már olyan hisztisek.Ha leesett a földre egy szelet párizsi az attól még ehető és nem attól halunk meg.
utóirat: egy gyermekorvos szerint az a kisgyermek aki egy év alatt nem nyal fel egy marék port az nem is lesz ellenáló egészséges
A _SAFEGUARD SZAPPAN-nal kezetmosni az többet árt mint használ mindent túlzottan csírátlanítunk és óvunk.
_Szóval két oldala van ez egyik az oktalan félelem_ (tudat)
_A másik a minimális higiénia_ betartása (józan ész)
_*Csak az egyensúlyt tartsuk meg jól
*Persze én maradi vagyok ne is hallgassatok ide


----------



## Lucky87 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Engem az zavar, mikor várandós léttemre az idősebbekkel kell harcolnom az ülőhelyért a dugig lévő vonaton... kicsit kellemetlen, amikor egy 80 éves mamika áll fel a helyéről, adja át a széket és a tizenévesek elterpeszkedve foglalnak 2 ülést is táskáikkal és motyóikkal... Normális ez???


----------



## Stewe_T (2009 Szeptember 17)

Ki lehetne itt beszélni a bosszantó frusztrációkat.... és amikor beesik ide az ember azt látja, hogy itt egymást bosszantják. Ez is bosszantó ))
...meg a szóismélés...


----------



## ryoss (2009 Szeptember 29)

Engem zavar,ha a frissen mosott hajamnak cigiszaga lesz,a sok dohányos miatt.
És nincs egy olyan hely ahol ne dohányozna valaki....
Bosszantó


----------



## gzsbl (2009 Szeptember 30)

Az utóbbi időben észrevettem magamon, hogy egyre több olyan apró dolog van, ami talán nem is érdemelne szót, de egyre jobban bosszantanak, talán lehet, hogy öregszem, nem tudom ki hogy van ezzel, régebben türelmesebb voltam, az embertársaimmal szemben is. Van valakinek valami okos magyarázata erre, hogy miért van ez így?


----------



## Stella di Venere (2009 Október 1)

gzsbl írta:


> Az utóbbi időben észrevettem magamon, hogy egyre több olyan apró dolog van, ami talán nem is érdemelne szót, de egyre jobban bosszantanak, talán lehet, hogy öregszem, nem tudom ki hogy van ezzel, régebben türelmesebb voltam, az embertársaimmal szemben is. Van valakinek valami okos magyarázata erre, hogy miért van ez így?


 
Szia,

Egyedül élsz? Közel 3 évig éltem egyedül. Volt közben kapcsolatom, de egyik sem volt komolynak nevezhető. 1 hónapja viszont összeköltöztünk jelenlegi párommal és magam látom, hogy mennyire kibírhatatlan vagyok. Egyszerűen apróságokon felhúzom magam, amiken korábban sosem.
Azt hiszem ez a korral és az egyedülléttel jár.

Üdv.,
Stella


----------



## sissy074 (2009 Október 1)

felakartam tölteni egy számot és fél óra alatt még mindig nem töltötte be:!:


----------



## tupija (2009 Október 1)

Bosszantó, hogy bosszankodom?


----------



## tunde24 (2009 Október 9)

Engem az olyan emberek idegesítenek, akik kibeszélik a másikat a háta mögött, a szemében pedig a legjobb barátnak mutatják magukat.


----------



## tunde24 (2009 Október 9)

Számomra még az is bosszantó, hogy több embernek is írták már azt, hogy csak azért ír hozzászólást, hogy meglegyen a 20 üzenete és tölthessen le. Úgy tudom, hogy nemcsak letölteni, hanem feltölteni sem tudom, amíg nincs meg. (Ha nem jól tudom, akkor bocs) Mi van akkor, ha az a valaki feltölteni akar valamit? 
Egyébként meg nem tök mindegy, hogy kinek hány üzenete, és hova ír? Vagy ez egy verseny, hogy kinek van több üzenete?


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 16)

fanyar írta:


> Eredeti szerző *Tuso*
> 
> 
> _Nagyon zavar, amikor a kisboltban megfogja kézzel az eladó a felvágottat és fogalmam sincs mit fogdosott előtte.....persze lehet hogy ez már túlzás, régen együtt aludtak az állatokkal az emberek, meg aztán se kézmosás, se alapos mosogatás, aztán úgy is jó volt...de azért mégis zavar..._
> ...



Hát ne haragudj engem is zavar mikor a boltban kézzel tapizzák a kajámat:xés ahogy az előttem szóló írta ki tudja mit fogott előtte.......és ez nem hiszti vannak bizonyos higiéniai szabályok amik azt is tartalmazzák hogy nem foghatja meg kézzel és előtte kezet kell mosson ez utóbbit nem tudom leellenőrizni tehát látnom kell hogy legalább zacsit húz a kezére és úgy nyúl az ételhez!Főleg hogy itt a h1n1 és a sok egyéb virus baci....akkor nekem ne fogdossa a kajám:,,:


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 16)

Zavarnak továbbá a bagósok az alkoholisták a kötözködős cigányok a semmittevő hivatalnokok a sikkasztásokból csalásokból meggazdagodó emberek a beképzelt műnők plázacicák akik kurválkodásból élnek és mégis egy istennőnek képzelik magukat zavarnak a médiasztárként emlegetett semmirekellő emberek akik csak szimplán idióták vagy szerepeltek egy valóság showban és ezzel már sztároknak képzelik magukat zavarnak a korrupt emberek ide nagyon sokan tartoznak orvosok rendőrök bankban ülő egyszerű ügyintézők mert már ezek is a pénzt várják !!!Zavarnak az elmebeteg sofőrök a goromba emberek és azok a fiatalok akik nem tudnak viselkedni....nagyjából most ennyi de szerintem reggelig sorolhatnám mi zavar még..........


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 17)

Itt minden nap esik,meg a hajam is leegettem egy centisre, es felszedtem 10 kilot 5 het alatt. Es az zavar a legjobban,hogy nem tudom eldonteni melyik is zavar a legjobban....


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 17)

A sok tema kozul nem tudom hogy meg hova irjak,mert unatkozom. Ez is zavar. 
Es egy kerdes amire nem talalok valaszt. Le is irom,hatha van sorstarsam,akit esetleg nyugtalanit szintugy: amikor tok nyugodt vagyok,az zavar hogy ez dog unalom..
Ti nem ereztetek meg? 
Mondjuk az se jobb,ha felemeszt az ideg.
Mi jobb? Belefasulni az unalmas dolgokba,vagy belefaradni az allando ujrakezdesbe. Ez egy zavaro kerdes is lehet akar.
( ne haragudj,ha zavar,hogy nincs ekezetem)


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 17)

Meg amugy van egy par ember akit minden zavar........
Es akkor eszembe jut az a mondat,hogy sokszor azt latjuk kivul,ami a belso vilagunkban van.
Neha nagy a rendetlenseg nalam,
de ugy latom masnal is


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 19)

viki8101 írta:


> A sok tema kozul nem tudom hogy meg hova irjak,mert unatkozom. Ez is zavar.
> Es egy kerdes amire nem talalok valaszt. Le is irom,hatha van sorstarsam,akit esetleg nyugtalanit szintugy: amikor tok nyugodt vagyok,az zavar hogy ez dog unalom..
> Ti nem ereztetek meg?
> Mondjuk az se jobb,ha felemeszt az ideg.
> ...


Hát én soha nem unatkozom mindig van valami amit csinálnom kell......ha a nap 36 órából állna akkor sem lenne számomra elég...mivel naponta edzem és havi 15 napot 12 órában dolgozom egyedül nevelem a gyerekem és egy 130nm lakásom van hatalmas kertel szerintem elég érdekes lenne ha unatkoznék....:ugras:


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 23)

Huhaa..van mit csinalni a javabol. ES orulsz neki? Elvezed ezt? Mert akkor minden rendben van,nemdebar


----------



## egyszervolt (2009 Október 27)

Kedvenc embertípusom (az emberek legnagyobb része ilyen), aki ha felszáll egy buszra megáll az ajtóban, mint aki jól végezte dolgát.


----------



## Almás (2009 Október 29)

Sziasztok!

Két utat látok: 
1., Ha az ember az öt bosszanto dolgokat ujraemlegeti, ujra át is éli, s ez nem jo. Én inkább szeretem elfelejteni, a nemfoglalkozomvele homályába temetem.
2., Azzal ha nyügeinket, bossznkodásainkat leirjuk, talán ki is irjuk magunkbol, mint eldobhatoságot.

Van amikor ez a megoldás, van amikor az.


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 29)

viki8101 írta:


> Huhaa..van mit csinalni a javabol. ES orulsz neki? Elvezed ezt? Mert akkor minden rendben van,nemdebar


Minden rendben de néha már fáradok szeretnék kisebb lakást kertek és könnyebb munkát...........


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 29)

Almás írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Két utat látok:
> 1., Ha az ember az öt bosszanto dolgokat ujraemlegeti, ujra át is éli, s ez nem jo. Én inkább szeretem elfelejteni, a nemfoglalkozomvele homályába temetem.
> ...


Nehéz a bosszantó dolgokat úgy elfelejteni hogy a nap24 órájában elkísérnek............mert ha végre otthol vagyok és leülök a tv elé onnan is csak a hülyeség folyik.........


----------



## Konria (2009 November 2)

Van egy apróság amit még mindig nem értek, miért jó fekete cipőhöz és fekete nadrághoz fehér zoknit venni? Annyira zavar amikor ezt látom több emberen is


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Vagy csak a blogok hosszát "kell" nyújtani, mint a rétestésztát? Ráadásul 48 óra alatt! Nem tudom, hogy hogy vagytok vele, de van amikor olyan fáradt vagyok, hogy csak 3-4 nap múlva kapcsolom be a gépet.


----------



## MneKata (2009 November 21)

Lehet, hogy Jakson a példaképük!


----------



## wer1977 (2009 November 26)

A kényszeredett vagy egyszerűen csak hamisan csengő nevetés. Bárhol, bármikor.


----------



## maer (2009 November 28)

anyuka így öltözteti őket kiskorukba és rájuk ragad ez a rossz szokás


----------



## Alwaysrandom (2009 December 5)

Zavar, hogy semmire sem tudok huzamosabb ideig koncentrálni.


----------



## w7445 (2009 December 7)

Konria írta:


> Van egy apróság amit még mindig nem értek, miért jó fekete cipőhöz és fekete nadrághoz fehér zoknit venni? Annyira zavar amikor ezt látom több emberen is



Azért van mert azok az emberek akik így öltöznek, megrekedtek a 80-as évek "fehér teniszcipő=fiatal,gazdag,...stb" gondolatánál.
Amúgy szerintem kifejezetten elegáns viselet.:,,:


----------



## w7445 (2009 December 7)

lollipopp írta:


> Nehéz a bosszantó dolgokat úgy elfelejteni hogy a nap24 órájában elkísérnek............mert ha végre otthol vagyok és leülök a tv elé onnan is csak a hülyeség folyik.........


Nem muszály tv-t nézni! Olvasni is lehet. A filmekből azt vettem le, hogy a nyugati értelmiségnek nincs is tv-je. (lehet h. ők vedelnek hejette?)


----------



## Sieglinde (2009 December 12)

Olvasok egy regénysorozatot. Valahogy a tizenakárhányadik résznél más kiadóhoz került, naná, hogy az összes megszokott névfordítás megváltozott... elég idegesítő.


----------



## Rea42 (2009 December 17)

A primitívség és a butaság és a nem törődömség!


----------



## didy (2009 December 21)

apróságok, melyek bosszantanak, mártirkodás, hazugság,.


----------



## dalmacija (2009 December 21)

Valószínű fiatalodsz mint mindenki, javaslom a C vitamint, és a tisztító krémet, nekem is hatásos gyógymód volt.


----------



## zsani maci (2009 December 23)

Csupa tanulságos amiket itt irtok.


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Én nem tudom, ki és honnan veszi az öltözési ötleteit, azt sem hogy otthon a felmenőitől mit tanult, de úgy tűnik a tömegbutitás mértéke rohamos méreteket öltött! Jó lenne ha a családok, családként viselkednének, ha aszülőknek lenne ideje a gyerekeik nevelésére, ha a modern rohanó világ nem darálna be mindent, és a megélhetésért folytatott harc helyett nyugodtt, meghitt emberi kapcsolatok lennének. Akkor talán ez is másképp lenne! Én még nem vagyok 30 sem, de mikor visszaemlékszem a gyermekkoromra, hogy akkor még a családok összejártak hetvegente, s a kertben nyárson sült szalonna, hagyma és finomságok, hamuban sült krumpli és alma, a felnőttek pirkadatig kártyáztak, a gyerekek énekeltek, stb! Rég volt?? Nincs 20 éve, 10 csupán, de azota kifordult a világ önmagábol és megszünni látszanak az igazi emberi kapcsolatok!


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Igen, mikor valaki képtelen a szemetesbe tenni a beleszánt dolgot, mikor a mosatlana mosogato mellett hever, vagy ami még jobb, amikor semmi sem a tervezettek szerint zajlik!


----------



## csongorka (2010 Január 4)

Miért? A c vitamin nekem is bejön.


----------



## rissjozsi (2010 Január 5)

diavoletta írta:


> Én nem tudom, ki és honnan veszi az öltözési ötleteit, azt sem hogy otthon a felmenőitől mit tanult, de úgy tűnik a tömegbutitás mértéke rohamos méreteket öltött! Jó lenne ha a családok, családként viselkednének, ha aszülőknek lenne ideje a gyerekeik nevelésére, ha a modern rohanó világ nem darálna be mindent, és a megélhetésért folytatott harc helyett nyugodtt, meghitt emberi kapcsolatok lennének. Akkor talán ez is másképp lenne! Én még nem vagyok 30 sem, de mikor visszaemlékszem a gyermekkoromra, hogy akkor még a családok összejártak hetvegente, s a kertben nyárson sült szalonna, hagyma és finomságok, hamuban sült krumpli és alma, a felnőttek pirkadatig kártyáztak, a gyerekek énekeltek, stb! Rég volt?? Nincs 20 éve, 10 csupán, de azota kifordult a világ önmagábol és megszünni látszanak az igazi emberi kapcsolatok!


Igen, teljesen igazad van! És szerintem az nem feltétlenül a számítógép és a TV miatt van. Gondolom a szüleid értelmes emberek, ők még komolyan vették a családon belüli nevelést. Egyrészt mert még értettek hozzá, másrészt eszükbe sem jutott a Te nevelésedet a társadalomra bízni (pláne nem az iskolára). És gondolom te immunis vagy a hülyeség, a depresszió és a kábszerek ellen is. És ez így van jól!


----------



## zizix (2010 Január 5)

Az eladósítás jó módja a multik vásárlói kártyája.

Még mindig jobb ha a nevük változik, mintha a történetet adják ki más néven. Óvatosan a könyvvásárlással!


----------



## Évike24 (2010 Január 7)

Csak egy apróság ami bosszant; a főnököm. Ha nem volna még dolgozni is szeretnék


----------



## rama2010 (2010 Január 11)

A fene egye meg ..


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

Utálom, mikor a nénik kívülre ülnek a buszon, hogy még véletlenül se lehessen leülni, esetleg hatalmas szatyrokkal a kezemben. Aztán mikor jelzem, hogy leülnék, akkor nem ám beljebb csúszik, inkább behúzza a lábait, hogy csak nyomakodjak beljebb. Már amennyire sikerül neki. Ez elég dühítő.


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

Utálom, hogy vannak lányok, akiket életük fő férfi példája (apa) semmibe sem vesz, és ezért értéktelennek tartják magukat.


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

Idegesít, hogy mindig mindent az utolsó percre hagyok, mindegy, mennyi időm volt rá, és mégsem tudom magam rászánni, hogy idejében megcsináljam.


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

hányok a lecsótól


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

Amikor esik az eső, és gilisztaszag van. (amiket eltapostak vagy átment rajtuk az autó). Ennél undorítóbb szag NINCS.


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

Hogy féltékeny vagyok, holott semmi okom sincs rá. Ez a legújabb dühöt és idegességet kiváltó ok. És számomra új érzés. Összezavar és szégyellem.


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

hogy félek a sötétben


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

ha fázom, vagy melegem van


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

vörös napok


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

a hisztis férfiakat


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

a picsongó, felszínes, nagyképű mai tiniket


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

ha valaki lehúz valami olyat, amiről fogalma sincs


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

a hazudozás


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

hogy a legjobb barátnőm, aki okos, kedves, szép, aranyos, humoros és jó, egy selejtnek hiszi magát


----------



## adel86 (2010 Január 13)

hogy elkezdtem írogatni, csak hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás, de lehetőleg becsülettel... erre kiadtam néhány olyan gondolatomat, amit még a páromnak se


----------



## SydB (2010 Január 14)

tél, hideg, jég
nyár, meleg, izzadtság

apróságok, amik bosszantanak


----------



## kozsuzsa (2010 Január 14)

Ha valaki egy dologra 100-szor rákérdez.


----------



## ferencke (2010 Január 17)

Gyozike es tarsai, mocsokmuveszek.


----------



## Lady of Shalott (2010 Január 18)

Rettenetesen bosszant, ha olyan tárgyat kell kerülgetnem, ami nem működik. Ha tehetem, megpróbálok változtatni a helyzeten. Próbálom eldönteni, javítható-e, vagy ki kell dobni.


----------



## szaszni (2010 Január 18)

Ami bosszant az, hogy mindig mondják légy jó és tisztességes. De ti láttatok már olyan embert aki ezek az elvek szerint meg is tudodt élni?


----------



## kohema (2010 Január 20)

*Engem ez bosszant*

lassan 10 éve már szeretnénk nagyon valamit mindent megteszek és nem sikerül


----------



## Thommo (2010 Január 24)

mikor elítélnek valamit mielőtt kipróbálnák


----------



## Thommo (2010 Január 24)

hogy nem figyelnek egymásra és nem őszinték


----------



## ER-81307 (2010 Január 27)

Az idő relatív


----------



## Madamosielle20 (2010 Január 27)

*igazán bosszantó*

Rettenetesen bosszantanak a rasszista és az antiszemita buta emberek!
És a holokauszt tagadók!


----------



## freb (2010 Január 29)

engem az bosszant hogy mar regota nem tudok ertelmesen hozzaszolni a topic-hoz


----------



## freb (2010 Január 29)

ez nagyon bosszanto tud lenni


----------



## afca (2010 Január 29)

freb írta:


> ez nagyon bosszanto tud lenni


 


freb írta:


> engem az bosszant hogy mar regota nem tudok ertelmesen hozzaszolni a topic-hoz


 Bizony ez nagyon bosszantó.Összefirkálod a topikot,az is bosszantó.Belefirkállsz a fotbal stadionok topikba,holott oda van írva ,,csak képeket,,ez is bosszantó.


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 29)

Engem ami bosszant az az alszent es felmuvelt emberek. De ezek nagyon


----------



## Bloodberry (2010 Január 31)

Engem per pillanat a képmutatás bosszant... Hogy megismersz egy embert, közelengeded magadhoz, azt hiszed, hogy van egy normális barátod, erre rá kell jönnöd, hogy fúr a saját baráti körödbe és a helyedre fáj a foga. Fiatal vagyok, szeretem a barátaimat, sok közös tervünk van, eléggé betette volna a kiskaput, ha összejött volna neki, amit tervezett... Bosszantó, hogy ilyenek vannak. Hogy mint aki személyiségzavaros 180 fokot képes fordulni, lényegében beleharap a kézbe, ami eteti. (konkrétan nem lett volna egy barátja se, ha nem osztom meg vele az enyéimet, aztán elkezdte őket ellenemhangolni, csak nem hülyék a barátaim, hogy ezt ne vegyék észre... )

Kicsit kiborít, hogy ilyenek vannak...


----------



## kaszarobert (2010 Január 31)

Engem meg az bosszant, hogy már 3hete nem tudok 20 hozzászólást megírni. És miután már vagy száz topikot átnéztem, hogy hová írhatnék valami értelmeset, megláttam ezt, és nagyon megörültem. Erre meg mit látok, hogy itt meg leszólják azt aki leírja, hogy nem tud értelmesen hozzászólni. Ez nagyon bosszant, de lehet, hogy ez már nem is apróság?


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Január 31)

kaszarobert írta:


> Engem meg az bosszant, hogy már 3hete nem tudok 20 hozzászólást megírni. És miután már vagy száz topikot átnéztem, hogy hová írhatnék valami értelmeset, megláttam ezt, és nagyon megörültem. Erre meg mit látok, hogy itt meg leszólják azt aki leírja, hogy nem tud értelmesen hozzászólni. Ez nagyon bosszant, de lehet, hogy ez már nem is apróság?


 
Nekem személy szerint rokonszenves, ha valaki 11 hozzászólást gyűjt össze 3 hét alatt. Nem locsogós, akkor szól, ha mondanivalója van és nem mocskolja össze a topikokat csacskaságokkal.

Hátha segítek...
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=81
rengeteg vicctopikot tartalmazó Humor címe. Hátha a viccmesélés könnyebb... 
A Beszélgető topikot látom, megtaláltad.


----------



## kaszarobert (2010 Február 3)

Köszönöm a segítséget, átjutottam a húszon, és már két nagyon értékes könyvet is megtaláltam azóta!


----------



## Whimsical (2010 Február 4)

Bevallom őszintén, hogy én is a könyvek miatt regisztráltam az oldalra, de ahogy olvasgatom ezt a sok topicot - beleértve ezt is - rengeteg érdekes dolgot találok.


----------



## r.jv (2010 Február 6)

Bosszantó az emberi érdektelenség. Csak azért élünk hogy az ember az egoját növelje, s a megszerzett tudást a saját javára nyereségesen hasznosíthassa? Bosszantó hogy tudjuk mi történik a világban, hogy mennyien szenvednek de könnyebb becsukni a szemünk. Nem egyszerü változtatni. Nem egyszerű venni a fáradtságot és végiggondolni hogy mire is lennél képes. Nagyon bosszantó hogy rengetegen csak maguknak élnek. De élhet-e valaki csak önmagának anélkül hogy másokkal megosztaná.. Mindenkinek megvan a maga baja, de vajon a te bajod, nem más baja is..?

További szép napot!


----------



## norsz (2010 Február 21)

a bátyám apróság ami bosszant :S


----------



## skyler26 (2010 Április 8)

bosszantó ami a jelen időkben történik


----------



## Molnik (2010 Április 9)

Nagyon bosszant a buszon a reg jegy.Kimodottan növeli a menetidőt.Mire jó????????????????


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

Engem az bosszant mikor valamilyen dokumentumot Ms office ".doc .docx .ppt .pptx meg mittom én még mi van" formátumba kapok meg. 1 nem használok windowsot 2. Dokumentumokhoz "főleg amit már nem is kell tovább szerkeszteni" .pdf mérföldekkel jobb.


----------



## Dj-Era (2010 Április 18)

Engem az bosszant, ha az emberek nem figyelnek rám, pedig külsőleg úgy néz ki... De máshol járnak!!!


----------



## fodora (2010 Április 18)

engem az bosszant, ha valakinek nincsen logikája
de ez roppantul


----------



## Világítótor (2010 Április 29)

Engem per pillanat az bosszant a legjobban, hogy a gyermekeim az én kéréseimmel simán megcsinálják, hogy egyik fülükön be, a másikon meg kimegy. Viszont, ha egymásnak beszólnak, akkor már nem működik a dolog és kitör az őskáosz.


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 4)

Szia.

Teljesen át tudom érezni a helyzetedet.
Az én gyerekem azt csinálja, hogy ha én kérem meg valamire, akkor úgy csinál, mintha a falnak beszélnék. Ha az apja kéri meg, akkor elsőre megteszi neki. Biztosan bennem van a hiba. Gondolatban felkötöm magam ilyenkor.

Gabi



Világítótor írta:


> Engem per pillanat az bosszant a legjobban, hogy a gyermekeim az én kéréseimmel simán megcsinálják, hogy egyik fülükön be, a másikon meg kimegy. Viszont, ha egymásnak beszólnak, akkor már nem működik a dolog és kitör az őskáosz.


----------



## Lugo70 (2010 Július 22)

Bosszant, amikor a lépcsőházban előre köszönök és nem fogadják a köszönésemet.


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Július 22)

Engem per pillanat a kanadai laaaaassssssúúúúú bürokrácia őrjít meg.
Több mint öt hónapja várok egy hivatalos papírra.... :98:


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

csocsike írta:


> Torolve


 Ez a bosszantás


----------



## atmanandajee (2010 Július 27)

Engem az bosszant, hogy még mindig van ami bosszant.

Meg az is bosszant, hogy néha biztos bosszantok másokat.

Pl. lehet, hogy most titeket is bosszantani fog, hogy ily módon szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást. Sorry.

Az is bosszant, hogy ma tudtam meg, hogy ha meg van a 20, akkor is meg kell várni a 2 napot. :-(


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

Engem az bosszant, ha nekem jönnek az utcán és a végén még én vagyok a hibás...


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

Nem egészséges a bosszankodás (magas vérnyomás, gutaütés)!


----------



## Reszisz (2010 December 14)

Engem az bosszant, hogy már szinte minden nap felhívnak ilyen reklámosztók  Tudom, hogy ez nekik munkát ad, meg stb., de őket is bosszantja, ha elküldöm őket, és engem is bosszant, hogy oda kell vánszorognom a csöngő telóhoz VÁÁ


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 14)

Sziasztok!

Engem is ez bosszant és még én érzem kínosan magamat!


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Engem az bosszant,ha felébresztenek,tudják,hogy éjszaka dolgozom,nappal kell aludnom,de csak azért is felhívnak,becsöngetnek,zaklatnak.Ez olyan,mintha mást hajnali 2-kor ugrasztanának ki az ágyból.


----------



## garaiovad (2011 Február 22)

Engem az bosszant,hogy sokszor nem hajtsák le a férfi családtagok a wc ülőkét.


----------



## daminapeter (2011 Március 14)

most az bosszant, hogy benyúltam sajtért a hűtőbe és a csomagban nem volt egy sem


----------



## dreherbaby (2011 Március 20)

Nekem is gyakran teszik vissza üresen a hűtőbe a csomagolást


----------



## dreherbaby (2011 Március 20)

Főleg a gyerekek....


----------



## Zsodina (2011 Március 22)

*elegem van*

Három napja próbálom megszerezni Szabó Magda Für Elise könyvét. Én Magyar o-n élő magyar vagyok. MINDENHOL KERESTEM A NETEN, semmi... vagy ha van valami, azt lehetetlen letölteni, mint pl itt is!
Tehát felregisztráltam ide, és azon gondolkoztam, mekkora szégyen, h egy kanadai magyar oldalon található csak meg az iskolai kötelező olvasmányunk...
DE MIVEL MÉG NEM ÍRTAM 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁST, ÉS MÉG NEM VAGYOK KÉT NAPJA TAG, ÍGY INNEN SEM TÖLTHETEM LE! az időm fogy, már rég olvasnom kéne a könyvet, és nem tudom megszerezni.
Akit meg érdekel miért nem veszem meg a boltban, nos:
itt gagyibb az életszínvonal, mint azoknál, akik elmenekültek innen. az az 1800 vagy mennyi forint kajára kell....


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Március 22)

Zsodina írta:


> Három napja próbálom megszerezni Szabó Magda Für Elise könyvét. Én Magyar o-n élő magyar vagyok. MINDENHOL KERESTEM A NETEN, semmi... vagy ha van valami, azt lehetetlen letölteni, mint pl itt is!
> Tehát felregisztráltam ide, és azon gondolkoztam, mekkora szégyen, h egy kanadai magyar oldalon található csak meg az iskolai kötelező olvasmányunk...
> DE MIVEL MÉG NEM ÍRTAM 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁST, ÉS MÉG NEM VAGYOK KÉT NAPJA TAG, ÍGY INNEN SEM TÖLTHETEM LE! az időm fogy, már rég olvasnom kéne a könyvet, és nem tudom megszerezni.
> Akit meg érdekel miért nem veszem meg a boltban, nos:
> itt gagyibb az életszínvonal, mint azoknál, akik elmenekültek innen. az az 1800 vagy mennyi forint kajára kell....



Az anyukámtól azt tanultam, hogy nem baj, ha az ember szegény, szorgalommal és kitartással sok mindent meg lehet teremteni, amit pénzzel nem győz az ember. 
Ha erre az egy hozzászólásra telt a kitartásodból és a szorgalmadból, akkor bosszankodj csak nyugodtan. Elárulom, hogy a könyv nagyon jó, érdemes elolvasni. Ja, és megvan a CH-n. És a közeli könyvtárban is bizonyosan megvan. Csak oda meg el kellene menni...


----------



## dimary (2011 Április 3)

*"elegem van"*



Zsodina írta:


> Három napja próbálom megszerezni Szabó Magda Für Elise könyvét. Én Magyar o-n élő magyar vagyok. MINDENHOL KERESTEM A NETEN, semmi... vagy ha van valami, azt lehetetlen letölteni, mint pl itt is!
> Tehát felregisztráltam ide, és azon gondolkoztam, mekkora szégyen, h egy kanadai magyar oldalon található csak meg az iskolai kötelező olvasmányunk...
> DE MIVEL MÉG NEM ÍRTAM 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁST, ÉS MÉG NEM VAGYOK KÉT NAPJA TAG, ÍGY INNEN SEM TÖLTHETEM LE! az időm fogy, már rég olvasnom kéne a könyvet, és nem tudom megszerezni.
> Akit meg érdekel miért nem veszem meg a boltban, nos:
> itt gagyibb az életszínvonal, mint azoknál, akik elmenekültek innen. az az 1800 vagy mennyi forint kajára kell....



Szabó Magda keresett regénye számtalan más könyvvel együtt
olvasható a DIGITÁLIS IRODALMI AKADÉMIA honlapján.


----------



## JoNesbo (2011 Április 3)

busz lekésése, vekker előtt kelés egy percel


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Miért nem lehet visszarakni a sampont a helyére, ráadásul nyitott kupakkal hagyva....


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

Amikor hétvégén tovább szeretnél aludni, de a szomszédok nem hagynak...


----------



## editke86 (2011 Július 21)

A szomszéd házban hegedülnek minden [email protected]@@


----------



## szundiszundi (2011 Augusztus 11)

Az bosszant, hogy még 19-szer hozzá kell szólnom.


----------



## miggy67 (2014 Február 16)

Bosszantó dolog, hogy rejtett számmal hívogatnak nap, mint nap.


----------



## Poem of Everyone's Soul (2014 Február 17)

#Firstworldproblems éljenek az első világbéli problémák


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Március 7)

Engem az bosszant, hogy a család nőtagjai nem hajtják fel a WC-ülőkét...


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Március 7)

Meg nem hagyják ott a zoknimat, ahol levettem. ))


----------



## Ritahon (2014 Március 8)

Ha egy férfinak piszkosak a cipői.


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 7)

Alapvetően szinte semmi nem tud felbosszantani, bar DE! A rosszindulatbol elkovetett minden nemű tett, de az nagyon


----------



## Prokincs (2014 December 3)

Az tud bosszantani, hogy rengeteget olvasnék ezen az oldalon, de 1-2 óra után kifolyik a szemem a laptopom monitorjától.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 December 4)

Prokincs írta:


> Az tud bosszantani, hogy rengeteget olvasnék ezen az oldalon, de 1-2 óra után kifolyik a szemem a laptopom monitorjától.



Helló "Prokincs",

A Laptop/Notebook számítógépet NEM állandó használatra tervezték, hanem ideiglenes, pl: útközben, vagy szállodában, stb *RÖVID idejű használatra*.

Lehet könnyíteni az olvasást pl. úgy, hogy a képernyő felbontást vissza kellene (ideiglenesen) állítani mondjuk 800x600-ra és csökkenteni a fényerőt.

Van még egy trükk, az olvasáshoz megnövelni a betűméretet a CTRL és a "+"-gomb nyomogatásával... majd a CTRL és a "-" gombbal visszaállítani...

Meg sem merem írni, de a valóban JÓ megoldás egy asztali számítógép egy NAGY monitorral... és csökkentett fényerő 

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Prokincs (2014 December 5)

Köszi. Kisebb fényerővel kevésbé irritáló.
Látom jártas vagy a témában. Nem épp ide illik, de szerinted egy iPad vagy más tablet alkalmasabb hosszú távú olvasgatásra?
Egy reklám leírásban valahol így hirdették...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 December 8)

Prokincs írta:


> Köszi. Kisebb fényerővel kevésbé irritáló.
> Látom jártas vagy a témában. Nem épp ide illik, de szerinted egy iPad vagy más tablet alkalmasabb hosszú távú olvasgatásra?
> Egy reklám leírásban valahol így hirdették...



http://index.hu/tudomany/egeszseg/2014/12/08/a_sok_kutyuzes_nem_tesz_jot_a_szemnek/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...más...

A távolkeleten az emberek *90*... *MONDOM 90%-a rövidlátó*, mert a "kütyük" és monitorok képernyőjét bámulva egyetlen, kis pontra fókuszálnak a szemükkel, olyan kijelzőkön, amelyeknek van villogó háttérvilágítása, naponta órákon át...
...hogy mit lehet tenni a szemünk védelmében?

A megoldás ...
*EGY JÓ KÖNYV...!!!*​
Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## analema (2015 Január 2)

Hogy végtelen számú micro-USB töltőt és kábelt nyel el a lakás


----------



## Bidlekj (2015 Március 13)

Bosszantanak tartom, hogy a mosógép megeszi a zoknikat.


----------



## hera22 (2015 Március 20)

Bosszant ha a computeren kell szerelni valamit. Vagy benne


----------



## analema (2015 Március 29)

Komolyan mondom, hogy még meg is értem miért kell az óraátállítás, el is fogadom, de akkor is teljes összezavarja a szervezetem.
Akkor inkább utaznék 6-8 időzónát valamelyik irányba, az mégis csak jobb


----------

